# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  إكتشف الفروق بين الصـورتين

## 7mammah

**


*ماشاء الله ماشاء الله*

*فرحت كتير لما شفت انو لعبة الفرق بين الصورتين أستمرت*

*وما توقفت بل هي كانت أحلى مع أخويا شبل الطفوف* 

*تعيش إيديك أخويا شبل* 

*طيب أنا أستمتعت وتابعت مسابقاتك في لعبة الفرق بين الصورتين*

*ودحين عندي مسابقه لهادي اللعبه* 

*لعبة اكتشف الفرق بين الصورتين*

*وملاحظه انو راح احط  كل الصور هنا بهذه الصفحه*

*يعني اذا انهينا صوره أحطللكم الصوره اللي بعدها*


*طيب نسيت شيء مهم* 

*وهو عدد الفروق*

*الفروق عددهن خمــســ 5 ــة  فــروق*



*ونبدأ مع الصوره الأولــى*

*(( 1  ))* 







بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

انونة 
بالاول الحمد لله على السلامة 
عن جد الك وحشة 
وعلى فكرة كانو الصورة محلولة مااااااا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*يا غباوتي  اهاههاه   حطيتللكم صورة الحل بدل من الصورتين قبل الحل * 

*معلش الشمس هنا دوبت مخي حرارة مو طبيعيه   لووول*

*الله يسلـّـمـك ِ عزيزتي نواره * 

*وأنتي كمان ليكي وحشه  والله* 

*طيب دحين يبغالي اشوف صوره غير اللي حطيتها* 

*هههههههه طيب أعتبروه مثال تطبيقي يعني*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**


**


*في خمــســ5 ـــة فـــروق بين الصورتين يلا*


*نواره  ليكي تقييمين* 

*الأول عشانك ِ أول من تواجد*

*والتاني عشان نبهتيني*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أولا الحمد لله على السلامه خيتي أنين

بصدق بصدق صارج فجه 

وأنا قلت كيفه بصير منتدى المسابقات من دونش 

وثانيا أنا ما شفت الا فرق واحد باحاول مرة ثانية

----------


## همسه دلع

يسلموووووووووووووووو 

والله صعبه .........باحاول مره ثانيه..........

تحياتي..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يؤيؤ وصلت متأخرة مو مهم
المهم رجعت لنا خيتي انين بالسلامة الحمد لله على سلامتك
خيتو وبنتظار جديد مسابقاتك الشيقة 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا يا هلا فيش خية
والله وحشتيني موت موت
بسوالف الحلوه
وجالسة اقول كم يبغالهم ويردون 
والحمد لله انش جيتي مع احلى مناسبة يالغالية 
متباركة بالأسراء والمعراج 
واعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والعافية
ما تدرين اشقد فرحت لما شفت اسمش هني على طولت دخلت وجيت بسرعه وكأني بدخل 
وباشوفش جالسة معاي
ها ها ها
حبيبتي لقيت 3 فروق بس
فم الشاب الي فوق
وشعر الشاب الي بجنبه فيه حرف z 
وعين البنت الي تحت
هذا الي لقيته
اذا كان الكلام من ضمن الفروق فشفته معاهم مع اني ما اظن

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أهلاً بعودتكـــ أنين 

ما شفت إلا 3 أخطاء :: صعب شوي ::

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بس ما ادري الكتابة من الأخطاء ولا لا ...!

إذا مع الكتابة يصيرون 6....

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية



----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا
مسابقة ممتعة 
الفروق شوي صعبة لان الصورتين مش في مستوى واحد

 

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الف حمدلله على  رجوعك لنا سالمة غانمة* 

*ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*ارجوا ان تكوني قد امضيتي عطلة  سعيدة* 

*رجوعك يسعدنا جميعا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جاء وقت التصحيح  ووضع صوره أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا ً للمشاركه الفعاله والرائعه ماتوقعت  مشاركه بهذا الـكـم ّ* 

*وكذلك شكرا ً على الترحيب والإستقبال* 

*ماتوقعت انو الاقي  مثل هذا الترحيب*

*اخويا الطيب ابن محمد وعلي اللي دايما بتخيلوا يلبس غترة خضراء  ، الله يسلـّـمـك ونفسي اعرف ايش يعني فجه دي ، تسلملي وانا دايما حسيتك من الطيبين ربي يسعدك وانتوا كمان وحشتوني مره*

*ومنتدى المسابقات دائما ً سيظل جميلا ً بوجودكم يا أعزائي الطيبين*

*فطومه الحلوه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، كمان وحشتيني والله يسلـّـمـك يارب  ومبروك ألف مبروك الإشراف تستاهليه عن جداره*

*طيب اشرايك اسير انا زميله ليكي بالاشراف * 

*اشوف رساله عندي شكلها جات بعد ما تغيبت بثلاثه او اربعه ايام والصراحه انو ربنا انقذني عشانني يعني ماكنت هنا وانا مابحب الاشراف مسؤوليه مابطيقها ولا بفهم فيها شيء  ..* 

*تسلميلي على الترحيب فطومه الله يسعدك ِ* 

*معلمتي عفاف .... أنتي يبغالي اكتبللك ِ صفحات قسما ً بالله مقدر اوصفللك ِ شعوري وأنا أشوف أسمك ِ وأشوفك ِ تكتبي .. الله يسلـّـمـك ِ يارب ... أحبك ِ  مره معلمتي*

*والله يبارك فيكي ويعود علينا مناسبة الإسراء والمعراج* 

*بصحة وسلامة يارب*

*ولسى ورايا سفرة لكن مو بعيده هادي المره للمدينه بعد عشرة أيام*

* إن شاء الله*

*وهادي مسج بمناسبة الإسراء  والمعراج*

*للغاليه اغلي تحية 
معطرة بالزهور الندية 
وهدية والف هدية 
وبمناسبة يوم الاسراء
اقدم لك احلى هديه*

**


*أهلا ً بك إبتسام السهم  يسلمك ربي ويخليك تسلملي* 

*وانته من ابطال هذه اللعبه بلا شك*

*الوالد محمود سعد  الله يسلـّـمـك يارب  ويخليك ليا* 

*وأنا سعيدة بشوفتكم الله يسعدك*

*وانته مقاتل جيد في هذه اللعبه* 


*===========================*


*طيب دحين انا احتسب تقييم للكل أولا ً * 

*ولكن عشان الإنصاف أصحاب الإجابات الصحيحه لكل منهم ثلاث تقييمات*

*وأصحاب الإجابات الصحيحه هم*

*إبتسام السهم* 

*رحيل القلب * 

*لؤلؤة نجفية* 

*الوالد محمود سعد* 

*أجابوا بشكل صحيح إجابه حلوه روعه مثلكم  تسلمولي*


*وجاري وضع صوره جديده دحين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلم لي احلى كلام من احلى اخت

والله يوفقش خيه




وسفرة موفقة بس خلينا نشبع منش 
وبعدين خبرينا 

وبانتظار الصورة الجديدة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*يتبقى للوالد محمود سعد ولابتسام السهم تقييم ساقيمهما*  
*اثناء تواصل المسابقه*  
*ويتبقى لكل من رحيل و لؤلؤة نجفيه تقييمان لكل منهما ساقيهمها إذا تمكنت من ايجاد مشاركات اخرى لهن* 
*فقط للتذكير* 
*ودحين مع صوره جديده*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مـالـفـروقـ الـخـمـسـه  ؟.؟.؟*


**


**

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الحل

----------


## 7mammah

> يسلم لي احلى كلام من احلى اخت
> 
> والله يوفقش خيه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وسفرة موفقة بس خلينا نشبع منش 
> وبعدين خبرينا 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ياااا حبي لش  معلمه*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خيتي حياش لش مكانش هههه
المهم مبروك الفوز للي فازوا 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## رحيل القلب

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني شفت الحصاية وانف النمر والشارع بس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صـبـاح الـخـيـر* 


*ابتسام السهم*

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*رحيل القلب*

*إجابه صحيحه* 


*تقييمان لكل منكم*

*تسلم الأيادي والله يعطيكم العافيه*

*رحيل القلب ربما لم تشيري لأحد الأخطاء بشكل دقيق*

*  لكن وفقتي بالجواب ككل*


* معلمه عفاف* 

**

*تسعدني مشاركتك ِ ومحاولتك ِ  وإن شاء الله مره بعد مره تنجحين بعدها*

* في التوصل لجميع الفروق*

*وبعدها تنجحين بتعلم إستخدام البرامج التي تستطيعين من خلالها* 

*وضع علامات على أماكن الفروق*

*فما يفعله الآخرون ليس مستحيلا ً عليكي أن تفعليه وثقي بي معلمه*

* أنك سوف تنجحين*

*ولش تقييم على المحاوله الجاده الله ينطيش العافيه معلمه*

*شكرا ً لتفاعلكم الرائع*

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> خيتي حياش لش مكانش هههه
> المهم مبروك الفوز للي فازوا 
> 
> ..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته فطومه هلا فيش*

*والله يبارك فيش* 

*وحياش ربي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*   نواصل وضع صور الفروق الـخـمـســ5ــه*


*وصوره جديده وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا ً*


**


**


*دمتم سآلمـيـن*

**

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الحل  
 



إذا المئشر بالسهم فرق 
الفروق=6

----------


## Hussain.T

:wavetowel2:   :clap:   :wavetowel2: 

الف حمد ع السلامة اختي.


من شفت اسمش على طوول جيت اركض.



شقد اشتقنا الش والى مشاركاتك الروووعة.



ومتباركة بالاسراء و المعراج  :bigsmile: .

----------


## 7mammah

> الف حمد ع السلامة اختي.
> 
> 
> من شفت اسمش على طوول جيت اركض.
> 
> 
> 
> شقد اشتقنا الش والى مشاركاتك الروووعة.
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أخويا شبل  * 

*الله !  مفاجأه بالناس الطيبين مثلك*

*والله انا وحشتني مشاركاتك المبدعه*

*وي وي !  خجلتني وقسم خجلتني .. والله من أمس لما زرت هادا القسم وشوفتك واصلت المسابقه*

*فرحت مررره مررره انك واصلتها والصراحه انته ابدعت ابدعت ابدعت ماشاء الله عليك*

*وتمنيتك شاركت أمس لكن دا حظك دايمن معايا تكون خاسري الأفضل يعني حتى وانته غايب تكون* *الخاسر الأفضل ... ألف شكر ليك ع الترحيب اللي اخجلني وأسعدني مره*

*والله يبارك فيك بمناسبة الإسراء أخويا شبل ويعودها الله علينا وعليك بأتم الصحه والسلامه*

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اني طلعت 4 فروق
الشنبات 
ورقة الشجر
والوردة 
وانف الحمار 
واني بدوري راح استعين بالشبل في تعليمي على هيك برامج

مشكورة على جرعات الحماس خيو

----------


## Hussain.T

اختي انين نبغي واحد صعب هالمره<<

----------


## LUCKY

مسابقه رااااااااااائعه 
 و الحمد لله على السلامه اختي انين 

يالله نبغى نشاطك المعهود 

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## رحيل القلب

طبعا أنا جاية متأخرة مررررررررررررة
ولكن لا بأس بالمحاولة




تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بإنتظار التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أخويا   lucky*

*الله يسلـّـمـك يارب * 

*شكرا ً لك هذه الكلمات الرقيقه* 

*ومبسوطه بشوفتكم  والله لايحرمني منكم*

*تحياتي*

*=======================*


*التصحيح* 

*ابتسام السهم*

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*شبل الطفوف* 

*رحيل القلب*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه  على الاجابات*

*معلمتي عفاف  انا مسروره لرؤيتك ِ تتقدمين كل مره في محاولاتك ِ*

*بالمره السابقه وفقتي لإكتشاف ثلاثة فروق ، والآن أربعه*

*والمره القادمه تمام الخمسه فروق بإذن الله*

*وسأقيمك ِ لأني أشعر أنك ِ تحاولين بجدية*

*الله ينطيش العافيه معلمه*

*سيتم ّ تقييمكم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنا بعد سوف أقيم  عفاف الهدى  لأنها دايماً تحاول  تشاركـــ ويانا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*سأترك المجال لأخي شبل لوضع صورتين بهما فروق إذا أحب هو ان يضع*

*فلننتظر شبلا ً*    : )

----------


## 7mammah

> أنا بعد سوف أقيم عفاف الهدى لأنها دايماً تحاول تشاركـــ ويانا



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا ً لك ابتسام السهم بادرة رائعه منك*

*كذلك انته مدعو لوضع صورتين اذا أحببت*

*تحياتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أعتقد أن شبووووول 
مشغول شوي صاير ما يدخل قسم المسابقات 





> الف الف مبرووك 
> 
> 
> تستاهلي الاشراف
> 
> 
> ويعطيك ربي الصحة والعافية
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *شكرا ً لك ابتسام السهم بادرة رائعه منك* 
> *كذلك انته مدعو لوضع صورتين اذا أحببت* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
أوكية انا راح أحط بما أنا شبوووووول مشغول 
 بس يمكن سهلة  :toung:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اموت واعرف كيف اقتبست كلامه من هداكا الموضوع  لهون* 

*انما فعلا ً اتفق  معك الظاهر انو مشغول*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

1






2











 :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كم عدد الفروق ؟.؟.؟*

*الله يرج ابليسك ههههه صعبه الصور وتعور العين*

*طيب انا افضل انتظار  الاعضاء لين يوصلوا ويحاولوا عشان ما اخد فرصة احد منهم*

*>>> مسويه يعني فيها شهامه وانتي مو عارفه تحليها صح ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هناكـــــ 4 فروق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اموت واعرف كيف اقتبست كلامه من هداكا الموضوع لهون*  
> 
> *انما فعلا ً اتفق معك الظاهر انو مشغول*



 

بسيطه أقتبسة من هناكــ 
بدل ما احط المشاركه هناك 
سويت كت للإقتباس كامل 
وحطيته هناااااا  :wink:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :wink:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *كم عدد الفروق ؟.؟.؟* 
> *الله يرج ابليسك ههههه صعبه الصور وتعور العين ()* 
> *طيب انا افضل انتظار الاعضاء لين يوصلوا ويحاولوا عشان ما اخد فرصة احد منهم* 
> 
> *>>> مسويه يعني فيها شهامه() وانتي مو عارفه تحليها صح ؟()*



 
إلي يحلة له تقيـيــميــن  :wink:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تعبت عيني من النظر للصورتين  وي !* 

*وياريت طلعت بنتيجه* 


*انته متاكد انو في اربع فروق  هههههه*


*انا ... ما لقيت ... ولا فرق*

----------


## Hussain.T

ياالله

ويش هالصعوبة

حبيت اشوف اذا في فروق صحيح عوايني صار مايميزوا بين الالوان

طلعتهم بالطريقة التعجيزية(الفوتو) بس ما بحط الصوره 



 يا اخوان في اربعة فروق ركزوا عدل في كل دائرة وراح تلاقوهم


تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشكركم حبايبي على التقييم
الله يعطيكم العافية
والشبل مشغول اشوي في تغيير أثاثهم 
الله يعينهم

وبصراحة صعبتوها علينا هالمرة حتى النظارة تعبت وهي بدور فروق 
بس مالقت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *تعبت عيني من النظر للصورتين وي !*  
> *وياريت طلعت بنتيجه*  
> 
> *انته متاكد انو في اربع فروق هههههه (نعم متأكد)* 
> 
> 
> *انا ... ما لقيت ... ولا فرق*



 
*حاولي مرة ثانية *

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ياالله
> 
> ويش هالصعوبة
> 
> حبيت اشوف اذا في فروق صحيح عوايني صار مايميزوا بين الالوان
> 
> طلعتهم بالطريقة التعجيزية(الفوتو) بس ما بحط الصوره 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*منتظر  محاولتكـــــ*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اشكركم حبايبي على التقييم
> الله يعطيكم العافية
> والشبل مشغول اشوي في تغيير أثاثهم 
> الله يعينهم
> 
> وبصراحة صعبتوها علينا هالمرة حتى النظارة تعبت ()وهي بدور فروق 
> بس مالقت



 
*حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## Hussain.T

هههه انا طلعتهم بس مو بعوايني 

علشان كدا ما بحط الصوره

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

صــــــــعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب 

انت متأكد في فروق 

أنا مانا شايف شيء

باحاول مرة ثانية

----------


## Hussain.T

اذا ما فيه احد بيحلها بحط حلي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> صــــــــعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب 
> 
> انت متأكد في فروق 
> 
> أنا مانا شايف شيء
> 
> باحاول مرة ثانية



 
متأكد   :wink:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اذا ما فيه احد بيحلها بحط حلي



 

حط حلكـــ :bigsmile: 
بإنتظاركـــ  :wink: 
أشكـ أنكــ تشوف زينـــ  :bigsmile: 
ويش هذا اللون <<<<<  أبيض صح   :toung:  :toung:  :toung:

----------


## رحيل القلب

الله يهديك على هالفروق
ما لقيت اسهل من كدا 
بس حولت عيوني وصرت اشوف الدوائر في كل مكان
باقي لي فرق واحد 
جاري البحث و التنقيب عنه 


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

و أخيرا
بس بجد هذه آخر مرة أشارك في هالمسابقة اذا بتحطوا فروق كدا
يا أخي والله عورتني عيوني



تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

هذا اللي شفته 
 ان حطيت لينا مره ثانية صوره زي كدا  :rocket: <<صعب واجد هه

----------


## looovely

ههههههههههههههه 
  ياعلي حرااااااااااااااااااااام جيت باشوف المسابقة,,بس هونت 
اتراجعت عن كلامي من بعد ماشفت الصوره,,اذا غيرتوها باجي  
    ماني مستغنيه عن عوايني,, الظاهر الأخ يبغى ينتقم 
 الله يساعدكم,,ليي رجعة عشان أشوف الشاطر الي بيحلها موووووووووووووفقين للحل

----------


## رحيل القلب

> ههههههههههههههه 
> 
> ياعلي حرااااااااااااااااااااام جيت باشوف المسابقة,,بس هونت 
> اتراجعت عن كلامي من بعد ماشفت الصوره,,اذا غيرتوها باجي 
> ماني مستغنيه عن عوايني,, الظاهر الأخ يبغى ينتقم 
> 
> الله يساعدكم,,ليي رجعة عشان أشوف الشاطر الي بيحلها موووووووووووووفقين للحل



 
أنا قلت مثلك أول ما شفت الصورة
بس بعدين صارت السالفة تحدي فحليتها
اختي تمقلي في الرد اللي حطيته قبل الشبل 
وفي رد الشبل 
بتشوفي انا شطار حليناها 
بس على الله تطلع صح



تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

المسألة مو مسألة إنتقام  :bigsmile: 
بســ أحبيت أتحداكم ( على قوي  :wink: )
رحيل القلب لكـــ 3 تقاييم
شبوووول تقييمان ( لأنكــ لست الأول ) 


ننتظر 
أنوووووووووووووووونة تحط لينا  أسئلة أسهل  :bigsmile:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لوفليييييييي
لكــ تقييم 
دافع علشان تجين تشاركين مرة ثانية

----------


## looovely

واعليا رحيل يالله فزتي,,ولله انك قويه حدك
                           مبروك لك ولشبل,,
                   ويالله ان شاء الله تجي انين تحط صوره
                             واضحة عشان اجي احلها

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آسف لوفييييييييي  :embarrest: 
على الصورة اللي وضعتها  
أنا باقوم أنام 
تعبان لآخر حد  
إذا أنين بتحط لينا صورة أحين 
با حاول أحلها 
مع أني لا أكاد 
 :wacko: أرى شيء في الشاشة  :wacko:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إذا أنتم الشطار وتقولون عن نفسكم كذا*

*أجل انا ايش أقوللكم عن نفسي*

*أنا جلست الصباح أبحلق وأبحلق في الصور مدري هالدواوير* 

*" مابعتبرها صور اعتبرها دواوير "*

*والمهم مسويه بجيب الحل وبسرعه وماقدرت في نصف ساعه أطلع ولا خطأ*

*وكل اللي طلعت به هو أن عيوني قامت تشوف كل شيء دواوير*

*الين دحين اشوف بعض الدواوير قدامي*


*رحيل برافو عليكي والله  قدرتي تحلي هذا الشيء الصعب اللي جابه لنا الاخ ابتسام*

* رحيل وانا بعد راح اقيمك معجبه بعملك*

*شبل  انته قايل تريد شيء صعب وجاك الصعب بس كنت قد التحدي وحليتها*

*بس يعني سبقت رحيل  الله يعطيها العافيه*


*ابتسام السهم شكرا ً لك على الصور  ،* 

*بس أظن راح أتردد كثير أطلب منك مره ثانيه هاهاه*

*دمتم سآلمين*

----------


## looovely

يسلمووووووووووو خيوووووو
           ابتسام السهم,,ان شاء الله راح اجي اشارك
                بس هالله هالله باصور الواضحة
         ترى نظري سته على ستة مو مستعدة اخسره 
                    او كـــي,,

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مالـفروق الـخـمـسـ 5 ـه ؟.؟؟*









*موفقين مع تحياتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
>  
> **
>  
> *الين دحين اشوف بعض الدواوير قدامي ()* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 
إذا تبون صور مرة ثانية  :bigsmile: 
ولا يهمكمــــ  :bigsmile: 
بس أنتظر إشارة منكم  :wink: 
والصور عندكمــــــ  :wink:  :bigsmile: 

أمزح  :toung: 
 ( هذه الصور تحداني فيها صاحبي  وطلعت فرقين بس :sad2:   :sad2: )

لذالك إحتفظت بالصور 
لذكرى هزيمتي :nosweat:  ( هع :bigsmile: )

----------


## looovely

شوفي انين انا راح اقولهم لك كذا
                  شي في المسدس 
                  والزر تبع القميص
                     ولبسوس
                      ولجدرا نهاية السيب 
                          شفة اربعة,,بس 
                بامقل عيوني زين,,لأني ضعيفة ملاحظة

----------


## looovely

تعالي انين ,,يمكن عيون الكلبون
                       ياعلي فشله عفر اكتبهم
                     ماعرف كيف احدد الفروق
 خيو ابتسام تصبح على خير
         مو مشكلة تحط صوره,,بس اذا زي الدوائر على طول
                 باروح اخد ليي مكبر عشان اطلع الفروق  
                      انين ان شاء الله فهمتي حلي

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

صراحة ما اعرف احط صور

با قولهم لش كدا بس

الا في المسدس
وعيون الكلب
وبسوس الثعلب 
والدرايش الا تحت 
وازرارات الثعلب


سامحيني خيتو ما اعرف احط لش صور

ماعليه سامحيني ما اعرف



   تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الحل

----------


## 7mammah

> انين ان شاء الله فهمتي حلي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حلك ِ كما ذكرتيه - كتابيا ً -  أقبله  ، فأنا أقبل بالحل ّ الكتابي*

*ولكن حتى تنالي التقييم يجب أن يكون الحل صحيحا ً يعني تكون إستخرجتي جميع الفروق*

*وأنا أبشوف الفروق اللي ذكرتيها وفهمت عليكي في جميع ماذكرتيه*

*تحياي لك ِ لووووفلي وأنتي متسابقه رائعه عجبتيني*

----------


## 7mammah

> صراحة ما اعرف احط صور
> 
> با قولهم لش كدا بس
> 
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مقبول الحل كتابيـّـا ً ولا بأس به* 

*فلم يكن من الشروط أن تأتي بالصوره إلزاميا ً*

*بارك الله بيك أخويا ابن محمد وعلي*

*ومسموح وحياك ربي*


*ملاحظه*

*الحل مقبول  انما  كلمة مقبول لاتعني انه صحيح*

*ماريدك اتوسوس مو قصدي خطأ الحل* 

*لكن انا ماراح اقول صح أو لا دحين*

*إلا مع إعلان النتيجه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## looovely



----------


## looovely

صرت شاطره وحطيت الصوره
                  بس على الله يطلع الحل صح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تسلميلي  لوووفلي  وتسلم يمينك* 

* وماشاء الله عليك تعلمتي بسرعه*

*وإن شاء الله يطلع صح*

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## رحيل القلب

ادري جيت متأخرة
بس توني فاتحة الصفحة وشايفتها
عيوني بعدها مزغللة من الدوائر 

هذه اجابتي







تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *إذا أنتم الشطار وتقولون عن نفسكم كذا* 
> *أجل انا ايش أقوللكم عن نفسي* 
> *أنا جلست الصباح أبحلق وأبحلق في الصور مدري هالدواوير*  
> *" مابعتبرها صور اعتبرها دواوير "* 
> *والمهم مسويه بجيب الحل وبسرعه وماقدرت في نصف ساعه أطلع ولا خطأ* 
> *وكل اللي طلعت به هو أن عيوني قامت تشوف كل شيء دواوير* 
> *الين دحين اشوف بعض الدواوير قدامي* 
> ...



 
للأمانة بقولكم شي
شبل هو اللي حل الفروق قبلي
هو حلهم من الصبح وقالي عنهم العصر
انا لما فتحت الصفحة وشفت الصور قلت له ما في امل احلهم
مو مستغنية عن عيوني 
هو تحداني احلهم عشان كدا حليتهم
وكان هو بينزل الحل وانا باقي علي فرق واحد
بس صار عنده مشكلة في التحميل فصار ردي قبل رده
وبالتالي هو يستحق التقييم اكثر مني
لان لوما هو تحداني انا ما حليتهم


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ابن محمد وعلي*


*ابتسام السهم*


*looovely*


*رحيل القلب*


*تم ّ تقييمكم* 

*===========*

*شبل افتقدناكــ*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^
كم فرق  
؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إذا 5 فروق 
هذا هو الحل

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية



----------


## looovely

عفر صعبة شوي

----------


## 7mammah

> ^^^
> 
> كم فرق 
> 
> ؟؟؟؟



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الــفــروقــ عـــددهن  خـــمــــســـ 5 ــــه  كما دائما ً في هذه المسابقه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## رحيل القلب

انا معكم مستمتعة 
وهذه اجابتي






تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*looovely * 

*الصوره اللي حطيتيللي هي  ماتطلع مابشوفها* 

*معرف  امكن مشكله بموقع  الرفع  اللي استخدمتيه*

*اتمنى انها بعدين تظهر*

*وكمان نفسي اعرف معنى كلمة عفر * 

*دمتم بود*

----------


## looovely

خيتوووووو انووونة راح ارفعها مرة ثانية 
                        اوكي,, 
          عفر كلمة عاميه>>يعني الظاهر>>وبالفصحى يبدو
                     عفر انتي مو قطيفيه>>يبدو
                  شكلي بشرح درس عربي,,ههههه

----------


## looovely

ان شاء الله وضحت الصوره  :embarrest: 
بس من شوي كانت موجوده
شكلة حلي خطأ عشان كذا هربت :weird:

----------


## 7mammah

> للأمانة بقولكم شي
> 
> شبل هو اللي حل الفروق قبلي
> هو حلهم من الصبح وقالي عنهم العصر
> انا لما فتحت الصفحة وشفت الصور قلت له ما في امل احلهم
> مو مستغنية عن عيوني 
> هو تحداني احلهم عشان كدا حليتهم
> وكان هو بينزل الحل وانا باقي علي فرق واحد
> بس صار عنده مشكلة في التحميل فصار ردي قبل رده
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مشكوره أختي رحيل  وهذا يعكس الصدق والأمانه فيكي*

*تحية ً لك ِ على هذه الروح الجميلة* 

*وأنا سعيدة بدوام مشاركتك ِ إيانا في هذه اللعبه الجميله*

*دمتي  سآآلـمـه*

----------


## 7mammah

> خيتوووووو انووونة راح ارفعها مرة ثانية 
> اوكي,, 
> عفر كلمة عاميه>>يعني الظاهر>>وبالفصحى يبدو
> عفر انتي مو قطيفيه>>يبدو
> شكلي بشرح درس عربي,,ههههه



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أشكر لك ِ إستجابتك ِ على إعادة رفع الصوره* 

*فهي لم تكن ظاهرة معي* 

*كذلك أشكرك ِ على الدرس اللغوي المفيد*

*والقصد من سؤالي هو أن أتعرف على معاني الكلمات التي أجهلها* 

*حتى أتخاطب معكم بها*

*وتفهموا على كلامي*

*ألف شكر  looovely*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والآن حان وقت التصحيح* 

*عفر الكل جاوب خلاص*

*نشوف الأجوبه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ابـتـســـام الـســـهـــم*

*لؤلؤة نجفية* 

*looovely* 

*رحيل*


*تــم ّ تـقـيـيـمـكـم  أعــزائـي*

*××××××××××××*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*================*

*أفتقدت أخواي  ابن محمد وعلي  وشبل* 

*===================*

*وعندي شيء أقوللكم هو* 

*عندي صورتين بهما فروق* 

*والفروق عـــددهـن أربــعــ4ــة* 

*بس للأمانه*

*أنا مابعرف أماكن الفروق* 

*فاللي راح أسويه  هو أنو أراسل أخويا شبل وأطلب منو* 

*أولا ً يستخرج الفروق الأربعه*

*ويضيف عليهن فرق عشان عندو خبره ماهي عندي بالصور * 

*وبكذا يصبح عدد الفروق  خــمــســ 5 ــة فـروق كـالـعـاده*

*وسأطلب منه عدم المشاركه لأنه طبعا حيكون عارف الفروق*

*ولكن عوضا ً سأمنحه تقييما ً إذا نجح في مساعدتي وأستخرج لي الفروق* 

*وأضاف لي عليهن فرقا ً*

*فأتمنى حضور شبل للرد بالموافقه من عدمه*

*إما يقبل أو يعتذر*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر شبوووووول

----------


## Hussain.T

> *وعندي شيء أقوللكم هو*  
> *عندي صورتين بهما فروق*  
> *والفروق عـــددهـن أربــعــ4ــة*  
> *بس للأمانه* 
> *أنا مابعرف أماكن الفروق*  
> *فاللي راح أسويه هو أنو أراسل أخويا شبل وأطلب منو*  
> *أولا ً يستخرج الفروق الأربعه* 
> *ويضيف عليهن فرق عشان عندو خبره ماهي عندي بالصور*  
> *وبكذا يصبح عدد الفروق خــمــســ 5 ــة فـروق كـالـعـاده* 
> ...



انا اليوم حر يعني وقتي ملكي

علشان كدا انا موافق خية 

وين الصوره بسوي ليهم فرق صعب :wink:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أخويا  شبل شكرا ً لسرعة إستجابتك* 

*والآن أرسل لك رساله خاصه بها الصورتين*

*تسلملي والله*

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


5فروق حاول\ي ايجادهم

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني * 

*شبل الطفوف* 

*من الافضل ان تضع الصور  بجانب  بعض* 

*وليس  فوق بعض  حتى يتسنى لنا نقلهم  بصفحة واحدة* 

*وشكرا  سلف*

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مشكوره أختي رحيل وهذا يعكس الصدق والأمانه فيكي* 
> *تحية ً لك ِ على هذه الروح الجميلة*  
> *وأنا سعيدة بدوام مشاركتك ِ إيانا في هذه اللعبه الجميله* 
> 
> *دمتي سآآلـمـه*



شكرا جزيلا أختي أنين 
هذا من طيبك 
خجلتيني  :embarrest: 

وهذه إجابتي للفروق الجديدة




تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين جماعه 
هالمرة اني ما باشارك
بس باقول الله يوفقكم
ويوفقني لأن اليوم استاذ شبل ما قصر 
جاء وعلمني الدرس كيفانزل الصورة من الرسام وهيك شي
واني خايفة اني ارسب في الأمتحان
وبعدين ما يخليني اروح الشاليه يوم الخميس
ها ها ها
ان شاء الله انجح ادعولي مثل ما اتعلم البابا اني كمان بدي اتعلم

----------


## Hussain.T

لؤلؤة نجفية
شكرا ع التفاعل الحلو
تحياتي

أبو طارق
والدي العزيز شكرا على تفاعلك الرائع 
وملاحظتك صحيحة 100% وان شاء الله المره الجاية اطبقها
تحياتي

رحيل القلب
عمتي دائما متنافسة قوية
اشكرك على التفاعل الحلو

ابتسام السهم
اخي وصديقي ابتسام السهم  تفاعل رائع جدا 
اتمنى رؤيتك دائما

عفاف الهدى
خالتي انا جاي اشوف تطبيقش على الدرس 
ليش ماحطيتي الصوره؟؟
انا متأكد لو انك حاولتي تنجحي وحتى لو ماعرفتي هذي المره الأولى يعني معذوره
اتمنى رؤيتك  المره الجايه واشوف تطبيقش

=====================
النتائج:
لؤلؤة نجفية
اجابة صحيح100%

والدي ابو طارق 
اجابة صحيح100%

رحيل القلب
اجابة صحيحة ولكنك نسيتي فرق

ابتسام السهم
اجابة صحيح100%

×تم التقييم×

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا شبوووووول 
في إنتظار الصورالقادمة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ألف شكر شبل للمجهود الرائع  وتسلم يديك* 

*وأببدأ بتقييمك الله ينطيك العافيه*

*تحياتي*

----------


## رحيل القلب

:no: 



> رحيل القلب
> عمتي دائما متنافسة قوية
> اشكرك على التفاعل الحلو
> 
> العفو عزيزي 
> انا مستمتعة جدا بهذه المسابقة
> رحيل القلب
> اجابة صحيحة ولكنك نسيتي فرق
> 
> ...



 
تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للفايزين
ومتحمسين للمسابقة الجديدة

----------


## Hussain.T

اختي انين تسمحي لي احط صوره<<يلا عاد قلنا اله مره والحين بجننا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اخويا شبل*

*بالتأكيد  تقدر تحط صور وصور كمان*

*وأنته راح تساعدني لو سويت كذا*

*عشان إنشغالي بمسابقات غيرها*

*ومقدر اركز كثير هنا فياريت والله كنت من أمس أبي اطلبها منك هالشغله*

*بس استحيت وانته وفرت عليا عناء الطلب*


*يلا شبل توكل على الله وحط صوره  ولك تقييم على كل مره* 

*تم تقييمك* 

*الف شكر لك*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *اخويا شبل* 
> *بالتأكيد تقدر تحط صور وصور كمان* 
> *وأنته راح تساعدني لو سويت كذا* 
> *عشان إنشغالي بمسابقات غيرها* 
> *ومقدر اركز كثير هنا فياريت والله كنت من أمس أبي اطلبها منك هالشغله* 
> *بس استحيت وانته وفرت عليا عناء الطلب* 
> ...



الف الف شكر لك خيتي انين

ويعطيك ربي الصحة والعافية

توكلنا على الله

----------


## Hussain.T

هالمرة سويتهم 5 فروق<<ويش الجديد يعني :toung: 

يلا الشاطر اللي يطلعهم



تحياتوو

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صعب شوي باقي واحد

----------


## Hussain.T

> صعب شوي باقي واحد



هههه

ذكرتني بالصوره اللي حطيتها لينا

هذي ولاشي قدامها

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

صعب ما شفت الا فرق واحد باحاول مرة ثانية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> هههه
> 
> ذكرتني بالصوره اللي حطيتها لينا
> 
> هذي ولاشي قدامها



 
 :bigsmile: هع  :bigsmile:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الحل

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بكم جميعا
أنا وصلت بدري شوي
شبل الفروق حلوة 
ارحم من صورة سهم اللي عمت عيوني





تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## looovely

ســــلام,,
 وصلت متأخرة,,وبعدين استمليت من كثر ما اطالع بالصوره
            كأني أشاهد فيلم ,,ولا مالقيت الافرقين,,
 تعرف بالصراحة الصورة مرة سهلة :mad:   المرة الثانية أشارك,,
 بس حط صورة اصعب من كذا :ranting:  
    الأعضاء ماقصرو طلعو لفروق :ongue:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يعطيك العافيه أخويا شبل* 

*كفيت ووفيت وماقصرت* 

*تحيآآآتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

عذرا ع التأخير

الظاهر  انتقلت العدوى من كمبيوتر عفاف الى كمبيوتري

 الحين بحط النتايج

----------


## Hussain.T

اشكركم ع التفاعل الحلو

وكلكم صح

وتم التقييم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بارك الله فيك أخي شبل وعساك على القوه* 

*تسلملي  على الجهد وتم تقييمك أيضا ً*

*اجمل تحيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بنتظار الصورتين الجديدتين  شبل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*حسنا ً .. بما ان شبل على مايبدو مشغول* 

 
*وحتى لا يفقد المتسابقون شهيتهم* 
*أضع صوره بها 12 فـرقـا ً هذه المره والتقييم مضاعف لأنها 12 فرقا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*غدا ً التصحيح * 

*موفقين*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ما اعرف ليش الالوان مدتطلع على هذه الصورة بالفوتوشوب
فطلعت بهذا اللون  :embarrest: 
سووووووري :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## Hussain.T

صور رائعة

واسمحي لي مشغول بالمولد وبكره بنروح شاليه 

فصاير شويه زحمة

وتحملوني الحين ....

----------


## Hussain.T

> ما اعرف ليش الالوان مدتطلع على هذه الصورة بالفوتوشوب
> فطلعت بهذا اللون 
> 
> سووووووري



اسمحوا لي درس خفيف


خية انا بقول الش الحل 

تدخلي 

Image-mode-RBG color

وراح يزبط

تحياتي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

تسلم اخي شبل الطفوف
لا اعرف الا القليل بالفوتوشوب  :thumbdown: 

ياريت دائما تحط مثل هذه الدروس الخفيفة  :embarrest: 
شكرا مرة اخرى
تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الحـــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*لــؤلــؤة نــجـــفـــيــّــة* 

*الــوالــد أبــو طـــارق*

*إبــتـــســــام الــســـهـــم*


*تــم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم * 


*رحيل القلب  ، شبل ، معلمتي عفاف  ولووفلي  أفتقدتكم*

----------


## رحيل القلب

هلا وغلا أنين
وأنا كمان افتقدتكم
كنت مسافرة الكويت قبل المولد
وجيت ليلة مولد العباس عليه السلام
وتعب السفر 
وبعدها رحنا الشاليه
ودوبني الحين داخلة وشفت الفروق
تسلمي صورة مرة حلوة
بانتظار صورة جديدة 
بس مو تحطوها الصبح انا ما اصحى الا الظهر
خلوها في وقت يناسب 
اللي ينام بدري واللي يسهر
خلوها العصر انسب للجميع 
والا وش رايكم


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اتفقنا رحيل*

*حل  وسط*

*نضعها  ظهرا ً الساعه   2*

----------


## رحيل القلب

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *اتفقنا رحيل* 
> *حل وسط* 
> 
> *نضعها ظهرا ً الساعه 2*



عزيزتي أنون
خليكي كريمة أكثر 
خليها الساعة 3 أو 4
الساعة 2 وقت الغداء عن البعض
وانا اكون دوبني صاحية على ما اخلص اموري 
ها وش رايك
إنتي كريمة وكلنا نستاهل


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

> عزيزتي أنون
> خليكي كريمة أكثر 
> خليها الساعة 3 أو 4
> الساعة 2 وقت الغداء عن البعض
> وانا اكون دوبني صاحية على ما اخلص اموري 
> ها وش رايك
> إنتي كريمة وكلنا نستاهل
> 
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*خلاص ولايهمك عزيزتي رحيل  نخليها الساعه  3:30  العصر* 

*كم رحيل عندنا* 

*والمهم انك ِ تشاركينا وماترحلي عنا*

*وللعلم هي ماراح تفرق سواء 2 او 3 او 4 لأني اتركها  24 ساعه*

* وبعدين أصححها*

*يعني ماراح تفوتك إن شاء الله*

*ألف شكر عزيزتي*

*دمتي سـآلـمـه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمـن الـرحـيـم*


**


*الـفـروقـ  عـددهـن إثــنــ 12 ــا عــشــ 12 ــر*

*والـتـصـحـيـح خلال  36  سـاعـه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*




حبيت اشارككم للقافة
اتمنى انو صح

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

واو 

الصوره حلوه مره

وشجعتني كثير

بعد مالفوا عوايني الكره الأرضيه شفت 11 فرق باقي فرق ناخذ لفة ع السعودية وان شاء الله نحصله ههههه

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

هذانا حصلت فرق ما ادري يمكن خيالي ما ادري 

تعبتني شويه

هذا اللي شفته وخلصنا



تحياتي

----------


## رحيل القلب

الله عليك يا أنين
الصورة حلوة لكنها مش واضحة مرة
ذكرتني بصورة الشبل الفراشات
طلعت عيوني
وطلعت الفروق عندي اكثر من 12
ثاني مرة احس اني مش متاكدة من الحل 
بسم الله 


 

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صغرت الصورة علشان تصير أوضح شوي ..  :toung:  :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نترك مجال لمن لم يشاركــ*

*بفتقد الوالد أبو طارق الصراحه*

----------


## 7mammah

> صغرت الصورة علشان تصير أوضح شوي ..

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## رحيل القلب

يالله يا أنين
احترقت أعصابنا
الوالد وجى وجاوب كمانه
ايش تستني
النتيجة بسرعة لو سمحتي<< ما ظل عندها صبر 
امزح معاك عزيزتي
بس من جد خلاص ابغى اعرف النتيجة


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*رحيل هلا فيكي*  
*وهادي هي النتيجة حبيبتي ولايهمك* 
*أيلول*  
*شبل الطفوف* 
*رحيل القلب* 
*ابتسام السهم أعميتني ترااء بالصوره الصغيره* 
*الوالد أبو طارق* 

*إجاباتكم رائعه وصحيحه تستحقون التقييم أعزائي*

*تم ّ تقييمكم* 

*×××××××××* 
*وإلى صوره جديده قريبا ً* 
*لكم تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سهلة هادي المره* 

*الفروقـ عــددهن إثــنــ 12 ــا عــشـــ12ــر*

**


*موفقين*

----------


## Hussain.T

انين ليش ماتحطي لينا دوائر؟؟هههه

سهلة مره

----------


## إبتسام السهم

هنــــــــــاكــــــــــ 13 فرق
ولـــــــــــــــــــــســـــــــــ 12

----------


## أميرة باحساسي



----------


## المتحير

سهل

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

url=http://www.swahl.com/up][/url]

اتمى يكون  صح

----------


## رحيل القلب

طبعا تأخرت واجد
لكني كنت انتظرها لاخر لحظة بعدها طلعت
ومن طلعت حطيتيها أنون
ما عليش بحط الاجابة





تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم

----------


## المتحير

سهل






كنسلو المشاركة اللي فوق وخذو هذي

تعالي انين وصححي

----------


## looovely

:embarrest: أنون هذا الي طلع معي حاولت اغير اللون عشان تبين 
الفروق>>بس لأني فاشلة>>أذا تعبت عيونش تركيها عنش :embarrest:  
 لأن ناقصه الفروق:-)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عزيزتي لووفلي  ماعليكي أنا شايفتهن واضحات العلامات اللي حطيتيهن*

*وإذا الفروق ناقصين فيكي ترجعي تسويها من جديد* 

*أنا بترك وقت كافي للتصحيح*

*دمتي بعافيه عزيزتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تم ّ تقييم الجميع  الله يعطيكم العافيه شغل عدل*

*شبل الطفوف*

*ابتسام المشاكس*

*أميرة بإحساسي*

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*أيلول* 

*ليدي رحيل*

*الــلامع*

*المتحير * 

*looovely*

*===========* 




> انين ليش ماتحطي لينا دوائر؟؟هههه
> 
> سهلة مره



 
*ههههههههه ربي يسعدك لساتك مانسيتها يعني الفزوره حقت الدوائر*

*طيب أمس ماقصر معي اخونا ابتسام* 

*أعماني  بألغاز الصور الله يسامحه*

*تحيآآآتـي لكم جميع*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *تم ّ تقييم الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه شغل عدل* 
> *شبل الطفوف* 
> *ابتسام المشاكس  ( من إلي غيرإسمي )* 
> *أميرة بإحساسي* 
> *الوالد أبو طارق* 
> *أيلول*  
> ...



 

.

----------


## Hussain.T

بعد شوي بحط صوره

----------


## Hussain.T

وانا اتصفح موضوع اخي ابتسام السهم (مكتبة صور الأطفال) لقيت هالصورة الحلوة

وذكرت الفروق وعلى طوول سويتها

<<عن الهدره

الصوره يوجد بها 5 فروق فقط

تفضلوا

 

التصحيح بعد 22 ساعة

*اختي ♥انين♥ ابغي اشوف مشاركتك ويانا*


تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

الله يغربل ابليسك عهالفكرة.

عميت وباقي فرق

ارفعها الحين لو لا

----------


## Hussain.T

> الله يغربل ابليسك عهالفكرة.
> 
> عميت وباقي فرق
> 
> ارفعها الحين لو لا



هههههههه

عندك خيارين:

1- ترفعيها الحين وما تنحسب الاجابة صحيحة 100%.

2-تاخذي لك راحة الحين وبعدين تعودي تطالعي فيها الوقت كثير وما بيفوتك شي.

تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

راح ارقعها و الفرق الخامس يمكن يكون في اللون ..

ألوان الصور 

اللي عاليسار اغمق من الثانية<<< من تعب العيون يمكن




http://www.alnassrah.com/up/uploads/...d75d55a3e5.jpg


ان شاء الله يطلعوا صح

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

انت اكيد مستقبلك طبيب عيون
ومن هسة تريدنا نكون زباين عندك
يعني عيوننا تنعمى مو من القراءة 
وانما من الصور اللي تحطها انت   :wacko:   :wacko: 
عن جد صعبة جدا
اما الطيارة طلعت روحي يلا لقيتها   :mad:  :mad:

----------


## رحيل القلب

بصراحة صعبة
ذكرتني بصورة الدوائر
بالموت طلعت الفروق
الله يهديك يا شبل 
قلنا لك عيونا راحت فيها
طلعت عيوني على ما طلعت الفروق
هذه هي الاجابة






تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ماشاء الله شبل شغل حلوووو*

*طيب أنا إستجابة لك قلت أبشارك*

*وحتى أستفتحت نشاطي اليوم بالمشاركه بهادي المسابقه*

*وياليتني ما سويت كدا*

*لي ساعه وشويا احاول اطلع الفروقـ الخمسه*

*أول أربعة فروق طلعتهن بسرعه*

*بس الخامس مالقيتو* 

*بس يعني حبيت أوريك اللي سويتو*

*ويعني لاتحتسب مشاركتي لأنها مو كامله*

*بس حبيت انك تشوف الفروقـ اللي قدرت أطلعهن صح ولا لا*

*وهادي هي الصوره ومستخدمه الرسام هادي حدود معروفتي*

*مابعرف استخدم فوتوشوب* 

*ههههههاي  ما أظن أنها تكون واضحه* 

*بس اذا كانت مو واضحه ماراح اندم راح افرح*

*عشانك يعني راح تتعب كمان تطلع الفروقـ اللي انا طلعتهن*




*وقـيـّـمـتـك على جهدك تسلم الأيادي شبل* 

*أختك أنين*

----------


## looovely

_يلعن ابليسك ع هالسوايا_ 
_صارلي لساعة واني اناظر,,اطلع فرق وارتاح شوي_
_اشك لو أروح المستشفى يقولو ليي نظرش 1,5_
_ولااااااااااا ياليت كاملين لفروق_
_عاد وأنت تعد غمض أو عد غلط_

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذا  ما توصلت اليه * 

*وصراحة  غير مقتنع   الفرق الموجود على  الجيب  بقرب اليد* 

*ارجوا ان اعرف الحقيقة  بعد التصحيح* 

*او بغير النظارات  او   بتعلم*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Hussain.T

اسمحوا لي 

اتأخرت وبتأخر عليكم

انا الحين في المعهد بس منخش والاستاذ ما يدري

اذا رجعت بيتنا او استاذنا راح بصحح ليكم 

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بإنتظار عودتك اخويا شبل  عشان تصحح للاعضاء المشاركين*

*وبالتوفيق لك في دراستك بالمعهد*

*تحياتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أيلول

أنين

لوفلي

محمود سعد

اشكركم على المشاركة الرائعة

بس للأسف الاجابات غير صحيحة

ان شاء الله المره القادمة تجاوبوا صح

=============
لؤلؤة نجفية

رحيل القلب

اجابات صحيحة

يعطيكم ربي العافية

ومشكورين ع المشاركة الحلوة
----------------------------------
والدي ابو طارق

الفرق اللي على الجيب اللون غير ففي الصوره الأولى أحمر والثاني برتقالي .

***********
علشان المولد

تم تقييم الجميع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تسلم أياديك اخويا شبل* 

*والآن عرفنا ايش هي الفروقـ الـخـمـسـ 5 ـــة* 

*الله يقويك ويعطيك العافيه شبل*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مشكور خيو شبل عالتقييم

على ابو راح اجتهد وافوز بجدارة بس...

شكلي بعد شهرين راح اخذ عدسة +5

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلول وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*أنا زيك ِ كمان اهاههههاه أعاني من متاعب في عيني هادي الأيام* 

*بسبب ألعاب الصور هادي*

*الله يعين*

*وبإنتظار شبل مع صورتين جديدتين وفروقـ جديده*

*تحياتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

جاري عمل صوره جديده

----------


## Hussain.T

بمناسبة المولد سويتهم سهلين

طبعا 5 فروق



يمكن اتأخر في التصحيح بسبب النت لانه كل يفصل

تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كم عدد الفروق ؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*طبعا ً الفروقـ عددهن خـمـسـ5ـه  أخويا شيل*

*أنا أشتغلت على هادا الأساس طيب*

*وهادي هي النتيجة*

*سلمت يمناك شبل*




*تحياتي لك شبل*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الحل

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## المتحير

الحل:

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية



----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم



متباركين بالمولد

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## رحيل القلب

أنا متأخرة
بس البركة في النت حقنا


هذه الاجابة 




تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

أنين

ابتسام السهم

 الوالد أبو طارق

المتحير

لؤلؤة نجفية

أيلول

رحيل القلب

-----
اشكركم على التفاعل الحلو
فرحتوني بهالتفاعل
زي ما قلت الصوره سهله بس كل الاجابات غيرخاطئة<يعني صحيحة
مبرووووووووووووووك الف الف مبرووووووووك للجميع

×تم التقييم×

*أنين هالمرة الصوره عليك لاني مشغول بالتصميم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ههههههههه  يرجك * 

*خرعتني تقول غير خاطئه والله قراتها خاطئه* 

*تسلم الأيادي شبل ماتقصر شغل عدل*

*وانته ليك تقييم على جهدك* 

*وخلاص الصوره انا بحطللهم هي*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## المتحير

وين الصورة؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماشاء الله وناسه هني
الله يعوض عليي
واجي انرز هني واللعب معاكم

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله  تجي تلعبي معنا معلمه اللعبه مرره مسليـّـه*

*وإن شاء الله خلاص يعني عرفتي تستخدمي البرامج حقت الصور*

*وأنا أبحطللكم صوره بكره إن شاء الله  وبانتظااااارش  معلمه*

*امنياااتي لش بالتوفيييييق*

*مـعـلـمـتـي*

----------


## Hussain.T

انين وينك ما حطيتي صوره

انا الحين خلصت اشغالي وسويت صوره احطها؟؟




تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*آسفه أعتذرللك أخويا شبل* 

*ايوه نسيت أنا احطللهم صوره*

*طيب إذا كان عندك صوره حطللهم هي*

*مشكور على تذكيري  شبل* 

*تم تقييمك لمجهودك* 

*أجمل تحيه*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *آسفه أعتذرللك أخويا شبل*  
> *ايوه نسيت أنا احطللهم صوره* 
> *طيب إذا كان عندك صوره حطللهم هي* 
> *مشكور على تذكيري شبل*  
> *تم تقييمك لمجهودك*  
> 
> *أجمل تحيه*



 
العفو خية والنسيان طبيعي في كل انسان فلا داعي للاعتذار

ومشكورة ع التقييم

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

هالمره صورتنا لشخصية عفاف تحبها<<تعرفوا عليها انتوا

يوجد في الصوره 5 فروق كالعادة



تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## looovely

ســؤال:انتو بعد تكبرو الصورة عشان تشوفوا الفروووووق  :embarrest:  
لو بس أني :bigsmile:

----------


## رحيل القلب

الله عليك يا شبل
الصورة حلوة مرة
هذه اجابتي




 لوفلي أحيانا نكبر الصورة عشان نشوف الفروق 
مثلا صورة ابتسام السهم الدوائر ما تطلع بدون تكبير
وفي بعد كم صورة لازم تتكبر عشان تبين


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم
حلوة الصورة

شفتها اول ما نزلتها يا شبل وطلعت 3 فروق..

بس ما راح اشارك لانو موقعة تعهد مع نفسي انو ما ابحلق في الصور واجد هاليومين عشان اشوف عدل مو الوان ودوائر... 

لوفلي... مو بس انتين اللي تكبري الصور... المفروض حبيبتي تقولي من اللي ما يكبر الصورة عشان يطلع الفروق؟؟؟؟

الله يوفق الجميع....

راجعة بعد كم صورة...

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## 7mammah

> هالمره صورتنا لشخصية عفاف تحبها<<تعرفوا عليها انتوا



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*واني - أتكلم زيها - أحب اللي معلمتي اتحبه * 

*معلمتي  *

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## Hussain.T

شقد فرحان فرحتوني كل اجاباتكم صحيحة

بس عفاف خسارة ماشفنها هالمره بعد

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

تم عمل الصوره وبعد دقائق ستكون موجودة

استعدواا

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مشكووور أخويه شبل على التواصل والجهد الحلووو*


*تم ّ التقييم لجهودك* 

*موفقين*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا بكم

صوره جديده لهذا اليوم 

صوره لشخصية فكاهيه احبها منذ صغري

تفضلو الصوره الجديده وعدد الفروق كالعاده خمــــ 5 ــسه



بالتوفيق للجميع 

تحياتي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

صورة حلوووووة وسهلـــة << اهم شي سهلة

----------


## رحيل القلب

هي سهلة مرة 
بس أنا طلعت أربعة فروق وعيوني وقفت خلاص ما شفت الخامس
بصراحة غشيته من لؤلؤوة نجفية
هالمرة بس سماح




تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*سهلة كثير الصوره هالمره*

*بالتوفيق لؤلؤة ، رحيل*

*وبإنتظار بقية المشاركات*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## Hussain.T

انتظرت فترة طويلة قلت يمكن يزيد عدد المشاركين

بس مازاد ولا واحد  

انا سويت صوره سهله علشان عواينكم بس ما شفت تفاعل منكم

على العموم تم تقييم جميع الشاركين

تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم


يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ 

يمكن كانت سهلة صحيح لاني عرفتهم

بس امس الفوتو كان معلق.... والرسام مو راضي يفتح<<< بس البارحة شفتها

جاية بشوف عشان احددهم وارفعها... بس تاخرت

مبروك للفائزين


اراكم في صورة سهلة<<<< ما تحول العواين

واسفين يا ولدي شبل

بس شسوي.. الظروف هيك جات....

ولا تزعل ولا تتضايق

الجايات احسن ان شاء الله

----------


## Hussain.T

استعدوا 

سيتم طرح الصورة الليلة او غدا

وكل عام وانتم باالف خيير

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انسوي روحنا عدل
وانقول بنستعد
وان شاء الله يحالفنا الحظ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شبل* 

*عيدكم مبارك وعساكم من عواده* 

*فقدناك فترة بقسم المسابقات وترتكتللنا فراغ حقيقي*

*مرحبا ً بعودتك* 

*وبنتظااار الصوره* 

تحيـآآتے

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمدلله على  عودتك لنا  ابني* 

*شبل الطفوف* 

*شتقنا  لرسوماتك وصورك  وفروقاتها* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نور الباقر

مشكورة أنين أفكارك مرة أتجنن  عقلية روعة 

مع تمنياتي لك بمزيد من التقدوم  موفقة بأذن الله

----------


## looovely

* وحنا بنتظار الصورة خيو شبل*
*بس هاااا لا تخليها صعب* 
*وكل عام وانت بخير*

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بالف خير

عدنا مع مسابقة الفروق الخـ 5 ـمسة

مع صورة جديدة رائعة

 واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة

الصورة:(



التصحيح غدا

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شبل  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*وكل سنه وانته طيب يارب*

*ومرحبا ً بعودتك* 

*والصووووره حلوووه حتى انو حبيت اكون اول مشاركه*

*وإن شاء الله صح*


 
تحيـآآتے

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صحيح نظارتي جديده 
بس عدله مو خربانه
فليش اني اشوف الصورتين زي بعض تماما

----------


## رحيل القلب

كل عام الجميع بخير 
ينعاد عليكم باليمن والبركات
اشتقت لكم كتيييييييييييييير

وهذه إجابتي 



الصورة مرة حلوة 
تسلم يالشبل 
والله اشتقنا لصورك 
بس عاد هالله هالله في عواين الناس


تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## looovely

*هذه إجابتي,,*
* وبالتوفــيــق لجميع*
* تح ــيـآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

**




*حظ  سعيد  للجميع* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني ما ابغى اشلخ 
هذا الحل سارقتنه من المشاركات الي قبل بس حبيت ارويك اني طبقت الدرس عدل 
وطلعت شاطره واني ما ادري

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

حضور جميل 

فرحتوني بحضوركم

وبإجاباتكم الحلوة

كل الاجابات صحيحة ماعدا عفاف

بس عفاف شاطرة وطبقت الدرس عدل

لذلك الجميع يستحق التقييم

واللي يخاف على عواينه :wink: 

لاتخافوا جاينكم السهل و الصعب 

تم التقييم

ترقبوا الصورة القادمة بعد غد

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

و نحن بالأنتظار

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

متى ان شاء الله اتكون المسابقه
  الي يعرف ايقول

----------


## المتحير

بعد غد راح تنزل الصورة ان شاء الله

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*شبل*

*تسلم الأيادي*

*وننتظر الى غد  بفارغ الصبر*

*وبإعلان نتيجة الصوره السابقه سيتم تقييمك ايضا ً*

*ماننحرم منك يارب*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا
أنين
الله يسلمك
ومشكووورة  على التقييم

----------


## Hussain.T

:bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

هالمره صورتنا 

سهلة للغاية

وما تحتاج نظارات جديدين :wink: 

واتوقع الكل بحلها صح

الصورة


ههههههههه طبق الأصل صح؟ بس مو هذي صورتنا صورتنا تحت








((ابو طارق تفضل هــــــنا))

----------


## روحانيات



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*عاااد مدري ليه لما فتحتها بالبرنامج خلفيتها طالعه سوداء عندي*

* يعني مو مبين احد اماكن الفروق بس حطيت عليه علامه* 

* وإن شاء الله يتساهل معنا شبل والله يستر*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عاد انا طلعت عندي الخافية حركاااااااااات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره اتمنيت حليتها بدري شوي
وش حلاتها سهله
يمكن تضليلي على الزر حق بباي ما كان واضح بس هو من ضمن الفروق
يعطيك العافية شبل

----------


## المتحير

اتساهل معانا ما دري وش في صورة

لكن ان ما تساهلت معانا ما بتشوف الا :med:  :rocket:  :ranting:  :mesb:

----------


## looovely

*إجابتي,,*
* بس مابعرف ليش الصورة جتها صدمه وانعفست*
* كل هذا عشان صارت في جهازي*
* لو بباي زعلان عشان حنا نطلع الفروق من صورته* 
*على فكره شبل عجبني الفلبينو يتشابهو,,من وين* 
*جبت هالصوره,,يخلق من الشبه أربعين*
* يعطيك العافيه والصورة مرة سهله>>كثر منهم* 
*تح ــيــآآآآآآتي*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## Hussain.T

عذرا عذرا

الصورة صار بيها خطأ بالخلفية

ولكن مع ذلك اجوبة صحيحة

سيتم تقييم الجميع

والصورة القادمة ما ادري متى لان حرارتي مرتفعه بس تتحسن اوضاعي بنزلها ليكم

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيك يا ولد اختي
وما اتشوف شر 
عليك بشرب الصواخن عشان حلقك
والحراره نزلها بأسرع وقت
شغل اللامع بالكمادات 
عشان تتشافى بأسرع وقت
يغطيك العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*شـــبـــل*

*إلهي يشافيك ويعافيك ابحق محمد وآل محمد*

*ماتشوف شر ّ*

*والراحة أهم شيء*

*وأضيف على اللي قالته معلمتي عفاف  بس لا تتخيلني امزح*

*عليك بالثوم يخفض الحرارة بسرعه ويرد النشاط الك بسرعه لانه يزيل التعب*

*واذا ما تطيقه عليك بعصائر الفواكه لكن طازجه تكون مو  العصائر المعلبة*

*ارجع لينا بسرعه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايها الشبل العزيز* 

*سلامتك الف الف الف سلامة* 


*اتمنى لك الشفاء وانخفاض حرارتك* 

*والعودة الينا مع صورة  ترفع الحرارة  * 

*تحياتي  ابني*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

عافاك الله
وان شاء الله اشارك معاكم بعد

----------


## Hussain.T

الحمد لله الآن اشعر بتحسن كبير

والصورة ان شاء الله غدا

فعلى المتسابقين ربط احزمة اللأمان ههه

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وف اليوم الجمعه بعدين ما يمديني 
بس ان شاء الله 
اسرق جزء من الوقت واجي لهون واشارك

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله يعافيك اخووي
متى الوقت
شبل الطفوف؟؟

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا


نعود الى الفروق الخمسة مع صورة جديدة 

الى شخصية ظريفة ومحبووبة

وطبعا اسم الشخصية 

عليكم انتم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






اخذوا راحتكم التصحيح غدا ان شاء الله

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*وهادا هو  حلي* 


**


*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه شبل* 

*ونتمنى لك الـشــفـــاء*

*وتم ّ التقييم على الجهد المميز بالموضوع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين شبل 
دققت النظر كثيرا فلم اجد سوى 4 فروق فقط
خساره ما مابافوز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يو مع ان الصبع داكو مولع بس ما شفته كلحين يلا 
المسابقه فوز وخساره
زي التجاره يعني
ها ها ها :toung: 
عن الفشله بس

----------


## المتحير

مشكوووووووور

----------


## النور الالهي

بصراحه الصوره تجنن

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
هذه الصوره

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابني شبل* 

*حاول ان تعطينا  صور  فيها  تعقيد اكثر* 

*لكي  نتعب ونفكر  اكثر*

----------


## المتحير

لو يكون اصعب شوي الصورة 

زي ما قال والدي

----------


## رحيل القلب

هلا بالشبل 
وبالصورة الحلوة 

هذه إجابتي





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عنيده

_السلاام عيلكم اخوي .._ 


_هذي صورتي : 



_



_تحياتي .._

----------


## Hussain.T

اشكر كل الذين شاركوا معنا

الذين اسرّوا قلبي

بوجودهم

و

اجوبتهم


الرائعة



وكل الاجوبة صحيحة ماعدا اجابة خالتي ((عفاف  الهدى)) 


جاوبت بـ4 فروق ولم تنتبه الى اسهل فرق{نظري} سبحان الله


الآن سيتم تقييم جميع المشاركين


والصور القادمة برسلها الى اختي أنين مع نموذج الاجابة

لأني الآن في مرحلة جديدة يبغي ليها جهد أكثر

وان شاء الله تعجبكم الصور القادمة

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مساء الخيرات*

*مرحبا شبل* 

*ألف شكر على الصوره الطعمه والسهله حتى أنا حليتها* 


*شو هيدي خبريه مزعجة .. لك شو تتركنا ؟؟*

*الصراحه انو خبريه فيها اللي يزعل وفيها اللي يفرح* 

*أولا ً راح تترك الموضوع والموضوع كان ميت وخامل لولا نشاطك* 

*وحتى لو أرسلتللي الصور أنا ماراح اقدر أغطي مكانك وبنفس أسلوبك*

*بتمنى أنو تحاول ولو تتواجد لوقت قصير حتى لو تضع الصوره على الأقل* 

*الشيء الحلو والجميل تفكيرك بالدراسة وهي أولى وربي يوفقك ويوفقنا يارب*

*طيب نحن راضيين حتى لو تكون الصوره أسبوعية  هااا  ايش قلت ؟ !*

*تم ّ التقييم لروعة المجهود بالموضوع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا شبل
بس لو تستقطع لنا دقائق من وقتك الثمين 
واتشاركنا هون
ولو اسبوعيا 
انكون شاكرين

----------


## Hussain.T

ok

بس يعطونا الجدول بحدد ليكم الأياماللي بتواجد فيها

وانتظرونا غدا بصورة جديدة

تحياتي

----------


## المتحير

الحمد لله انا اقترح انه يكون كل احد صورة وبعدها يوم السبت تصحيح والاحد صورة ونمشي كذا

اقتراح

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بإنتظار الصورة

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا


عدنا مع صورة جديدة  

اتمنى ان تعجبكم

مثلما اعجبتني



بالتوفيق للجميع 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبل هالمره ماشفت ولا فرق
يمزحوا وياك الجماعه 
مايمبوا صعبين
بس شفت النقطة البيضاء ما ادري هل هي فرق بعد ولا لا
فرحانه اول وحده وبعدين ما اشوف فروق
 :no:  :closedeyes:

----------


## المتحير

مافي فروق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بس هاديلين الي شفتهم 
وان شاء الله صح بعد

----------


## Hussain.T

بل 

الى هالدرجة صعبة<<اظاهر اتعودتدوا على السهل ههه

على حسب نظري  سهلة فيها صعوبة

اعيدوا النظر مرة اخرى

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وي وي  !*

*الين دحين وبعد اكثر من  40 دقيقة بس أربعه فروق طلعتهن*



*المره هادي صعبه بجد ..* 

*ابحاول بعد شويا انو اطلع الفرق الخامس بس بعد ما ترتاح عيوني*

----------


## المتحير

انين 

اسمحي لي اخذت واحد من الفروق

----------


## 7mammah

> انين 
> 
> اسمحي لي اخذت واحد من الفروق



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عااد السماح من اختصاص شبل اهو  الحكم* 

*من ناحيتي عايدي* 

*ولا يزال البحث جاري عن الفرق الأخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله الجماعه شاطرين
بس ما اتوقعت كدا فروقك شبل
يلا الله المعين

----------


## Hussain.T

المتحير

مسموح فرق واحد فقط بس عند الاضطرار

=====
عفاف

افا عليج بس فيه موجود اللي اصعب<<بس لا تخافو اليكم سهل زي صورة اليوم

====

انين

برافو

وفرق واحد بس يفصلج عن الفوز يلا طلعيه.



تحياتي

----------


## المتحير

خخخ صورة اليو سهلة؟

----------


## المتحير

صعب :blink:  :closedeyes:  :mad:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الصراحه اول مره اجلس فوق الساعتين احاول في خطأ وماعرفت اطلعوا كمان*

*بس مضطره اقفل دحين خارجه عشانني في ايام الدراسه مابقدر اطول على الانترنت*

*لكن بكرة ابحاول الحق قبل التصحيح*
* وإن شاء الله أقدر اوصللوا الفرق الخامس*

*وياشبل شويا شويا على الناس عشان ما يطفشوا* 

*لازم تديللهم حاجه سهله  طعمه وخفيفة عشان يكثروا* 

*بجد تحدي حقيقي*

*وباعتقادي انو الخطأ الفرق الباقي* 

*هو حاجة تبين اصغر من اللي زيها بالصوره التانيه*

*يعني مجرد تخمين*



*يعطيك العافيه شبل تم التقييم*

----------


## النور الالهي

واخيرا شفت الفروق بس بصدق اتعب واجد بس لاتتوقعون اني غشيتها لا اوبعد اشوي باحطها

----------


## النور الالهي

الفرق الاخير مكان الشعر واحد صاير فوق او واحد نازل يعني اتوقع هو

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بالجميع  اناحليتهم كلهم   اجابتي معلقة لحين يتفضل علي النت ويتكرم المنتدى وينزل الصورة     تحياتي ....رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

و أخيرا 
ما قلت بيتفضل بالإضافة





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق

*لم اكن مقتنع  بالفرق الخامس * 

*انما بعد تكبير الصورة   اتضح لي  انه صحيح* 

*ولي ملاحظة على هذه الصورة* 

*صحيح انها صعبة  انما  اللون  في الخطأ الخامس  غير  مرئي   ابدا* 

*وقد  علمت عليه  بالاحمر*

----------


## قمر دنياي

حسيت الصوره مرره صعبه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*صحيح !*

*أختي النور الإلهي سبقت في إكتشاف الخطأ الخامس*

*وطبعا ً ما راح أحط الصوره عشان يعني كنت ناويه اليوم افكر بالفرق*

* الخامس دون لا اطالع في اجابات الاعضاء بس تسرعت وشفت إجابة أختي* 

*النور الإلهي وفعلا ً أتفق معها انو هذا هو الفرق الخامس*

*وخمنت بالأمس انو الخطأ حاجه اصغر من شبيهتها في الصوره التانيه* 

*او في اختلاف الأبعاد*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بطـلوع الـروح شفتهم

----------


## النور الالهي

مافي صوره جديده

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا اهلا

اسمحوا الي

انا جيت قبل كم يوم ورديت بس النت ما اضاف الرد

ما ادري بعد اضاف التقييم لو ما اضافه

الحين بتأكد 

وبحط ليكم الجواب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عذرك معاك شبل*

*ويلا ننتظر التصحيح * 

*وانا نفسي اعرف ايش هو الفرق الخامس*

*تم ّ تقييمك على المجهود الرائع*

----------


## Hussain.T

الحل:



يعني اللي حلوها ما شاء الله

وأنين طلعت 4 ولو عطت نفسها فرصة كان طلعت الـ5

شكرا ليكم ع المشاركة الحلوة

وتم التقييم
===

الحين الحمد لله النت رجع تمام

واقدر اتواصل وياكم على طول

وبعد شوي جاي بصورة جديدة

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

صورتنا الجديدة

لشخصية محبوبة 

وليست صعبة كالسابقة 

اذا لم تعرفوا الشخصية اسئلوا محبتها رحيل القلب


الصورة


التصحيح غدا

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وهادا هو    حلي*



**


*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه شــــبـــل*

*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

طلعت عيني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذا الي شفته 
عشان الدكتوره قاالت ليي 
لا اقعد كتير قدام الكمبيوتر 
ما ركزت كتير 
ولا يمكن كان شفتها

----------


## اللامع

السلام عيكم 

أهلين أخي شبل 

هذي مشاركتي

----------


## looovely

*ســلآآآآآآآم,,*
* هذه إجاباتي..* 

* الصورة سهله مرة..يعطيك العافيه:-)* 
*وبالتوفيق لجميع..*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## المتحير



----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

و

باجاباتكم الحلوه


===

أنين<<أول الواصلين |وأجابة صحيحة
نوارة الدنيا<<المتنافسة القوية| اجابة صحيحة
عفاف الهدى<<سلامات وماتشوفي شر ولا تتعبي عواينش |بقي فرق واحد"الفرق الأخير سهل 
اللامع<<اهلا اخوي وينك ماتنشاف|للاسف الاجابة خاطئة
looovely<<متنافسة شديدة |اجابة صحيحة
ابوطارق<<والدي اقوى المتنافسين|اجابة صحيحة
المتحير<<متنافس رائع|اجابة صحيحة


اشكركم على المشاركة الحلوة 
واللي ماحالفهم الحظ هالمره ان شاء الله المره الجاية
وهالمره غابت متنافستنا القوية رحيل القلب

تم التقييم

•الصورة الجاية ستكون اصعب بقليل•

انتظرونا غدا

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*تسلم والله يعطيك العافيه أخويه شبل على التصحيح*  
*وعلى الشغل العدل* 
*تم ّ التقييم* 
*وبإنتظار إبداعاتك القادمة*  
*أختك أنين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله عليك  يا ابني* 

*شبل الطفوف*

*نريد منك ان تبحث لنا عن  فروق كثيرة  وليس  5  فقط* 

*مجرد اقتراح* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Hussain.T

أنين 

الله يعافيك

وشكرا ع التقييم


+++

أبو طارق

اقتراح حلو وانا مستعد اسويه 

بس يمكن بعض الاعضاء 

مايعجبهم العدد

علشان كدا

((اللي يبغي ازيد عدد الفروق يقترح عليي عدد))


بانتظاركم

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> أنين 
> 
> الله يعافيك 
> وشكرا ع التقييم 
> 
> +++ 
> أبو طارق 
> اقتراح حلو وانا مستعد اسويه  
> بس يمكن بعض الاعضاء  
> ...



 

*نترك  الاختيار  للاعضاء ونطلب منهم  اعطاء ارائهم* 


*يعني  من  سبعة الى عشرة فروق   ((المتوفر  عندك))*

----------


## Hussain.T

اممم

اللي اشوفه ما احد من الاعضاء 

عطانا رايه

ليش؟؟

يلا ابغيكم تردوا بسرعه علشان ابدي اسوي الصوره

----------


## ابن الكرار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان شاء الله المرات الجاية اشارك معكم


تحياتي

----------


## المتحير

رايي 8 او 10

يصير حماس اكثر

وينحول الى يدور اكثر :wink: 


يلا ننتظر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*دوبي بشوف الإقتراح والله* 

*طيب أنا أشوفو أقتراح أكثر من ممتاز*

*تسلملي والدنا على هيك اقتراح جميل جدا ً*

*وتكون الفروقـ من سبعة إلى عشرة*

*يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## looovely

*هههههههههههه,,*
* الوالد أبو طارق نآوي على عواينا,,* 
*مو مشكله زيدو بس هآ لا تقولو لوفلي صارت* 
*تخبط,,الي باشوفه بانزل>>إذا ماخلت أحد يغششها*
* مو مشكله خيو شبل الي تشوفه>>بس لاتخليها دوائر ترى أعتزل الفن* 
* تح ــيــآآآآآآآآتوووو*

----------


## Hussain.T

هآي

عدنا بصورة جديدة 

لشخصيات من كوكب أكشن

كوكب الأبطال<< مسوي دعاية لسبيستون :toung: 

===

هالمره غير عن كل المرات هل المره الفروق عددهم __#ثما8نية فرو8ووق#

فخليكم جاهزين

اشربوا كاس ماي قبل لا تبدوا وسمو بالرحمن

بسم الله 

بدأنا



شوفوا عواين هالرجال وبدليكم على الفروق :wacko: 

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عن جد طفش لما وقف جهازي واضطريت لجهاز  الصاله * 

*مايعرف أشتغل إلا على جهازي  : (*

*عموما شاكة بآخر خطأ ياللي هن الحروف يس احتسبتوه فرق من الفروق*

* ومدري عاد ايش تطلع النتيجة*

**


*شبل  تم التقييم يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

باقي واحد خلاص واجد عليي تركيز

----------


## اللامع

أنا شفت 7 منزمااان  
بس الثامن عقدني 

وله شفته

----------


## اللامع

و أخيراً :wacko: 
والله يعلم هي صح ولا خطأ

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكثر من سبعة  ما في* 


*وانا استسلم*

----------


## Hussain.T

امممم

هالمره حطيت فرق يبغي اله تركيز 

اختبر الي يركزوا عدل

واتوقعت اني اشوف اغلبكم جاوبوه

بس

للاسف 

ما احد طلعه 

لو ركزتوا عدل 

زي ماركزت اختي انين

طلعتوه

بس للاسف مره اخرى

مبرووووك للفائزة انين

والف الف شكر للي شارك معانا

×المره القادمة ما فيه فرق يبغي اله تركيز زايد×

تم التقييم

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

> امممم
> 
> هالمره حطيت فرق يبغي اله تركيز 
> 
> اختبر الي يركزوا عدل
> 
> واتوقعت اني اشوف اغلبكم جاوبوه
> 
> بس
> ...



 

*في هذه الحاله  نعتبر انفسنا  رابحين بالمسابقة عن جدارة* 

*اما الفرق الثامن  رأيناه انما لم يخطر بالبال ان يكون من ضمن* 

*الاخطاء  :: وكان يمكن ان يكون تداخل الوان  من خلال النقل* 

*على كل  حال  ابني * 

*شبل الطفوف * 

*جهودك  تشكر عليها  وننتظر منك  (( بكس )) تاني* 

*ههههههههههههههههههه*


*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله 
طلعت بدون تركيز شاطره بعد
حالي حال بقية الأخوه
يعطيك العافية شبل
وبانتظار لوحة فروق جديده

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ألف الله يبارك فيك أخويه شبل*

*والصراحه مفاجأة بالنسبه ليا*

*وحظ أوفر للجميع بالقادم من صور الــفــ 5 ــروق*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلاً بكم من جديد

صورتنا هذه المره

لشخصية محبوبة لدى الأطفال قديما وحتى الآن

وحتى انتم اتوقع انكم تحبوها لأن الصوره سهلة جدا

ويوجد بالصوره خـــ5ـمــــ5ــســ5ـــــة فروق

الى الصوره,, انطلق:





ان شاء الله هالمره كلكم صح 

بالتوفيق

تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

أن شاء الله عدل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الصراحه انو  مني أكيده من الفرق الخامس*

*اللي هوا ذيل بلوتو*



*تسلم الايادي شـــبــل* 

*تم ّ التقييم على شغلك المتميز دوما ً*

*يعطيك العافيه والله يديم توفيقك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## المتحير



----------


## Hussain.T

اووووف

من العجلة نسيت احفظ الفرق الخامس

يعني في4 فروق بس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يعني طلع شكي بمحله* 

*طيب أجل هادي هي الصوره من جديد بالفروقـ الأربــ 4 ــعــة*




*مع التحيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الظاهر عندي مشكلة في التحميل*  
*اذا تمكنت سوف اعدلها في الوقت*  
*واذا لا سادرجها في جواب ثاني*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بالجميع 
مرحبا شبل
طبعا أنا فاتني الكثير من التشويق مرتين
بس اليومين اللي فاتوا كنت مشغولة شويات 
فما دخلت نت
وبعدين قلت الشبل اكيد مو فاضي وما بيحط لنا صور
واليوم كنت تعبانة
دوبني داخلة الحين 
تقبلوا إجابتي والا I am late
هذه إجابتي 
بس ما لقيت 5 لقيت اربعة
وبعدين شيكت على ردك قلت اشوا 
يعني بعدني اشوف عدل <<خخخخخخخ
كاني هدرت وايد 
خلاص 







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

هالمره صار عندي خطأ مطبعي

وصارت الفروق اربعة 

بس الحمد لله اجابات الجميع صحيحة

سيتم التقييم الآن

انتظرونا يوم الاربعاء في 8 فروق

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*من حسن حظنا جاء هذا الخطأ المطبعي وصار من صالحنه*

*يعطيك العافيه شبل  تم ّ التقييم على التقييم والتصحيح*

*وبنتظااار القادم من الابداع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية شبل
بالأنتظار

----------


## المتحير

ننتظر الصورة

----------


## اللامع

بانتظار الصورة

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

نعود الى مسابقتنا الحلوة

بصورة حلوة

لشخصية حلوة

وهالصورة الحلوة ستبين لنا أبطال اللعبة حقا

فقدت تدرجت صعوبة الفروق فيها

من السهل الى الصعب

كما اتفقنا يوجد في  الصورة #8 فروق#

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد



التصحيح غدا ان شاء الله

بالتوفيق

تحياتي

----------


## المتحير

شششششششششششبل

صعب

----------


## المتحير

حصلت 6 باقي 2

----------


## المتحير

بقا وحدة!

----------


## المتحير

بيفقعو عوايني

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم

----------


## المتحير

اخيرا وليس اخرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*مساء الخير*

*وهدا  هو حلي*


**


*يعطيك العافيه اخويا شـــبـــل*

*تم ّ التقييم للجهود المستمرة بالموضوع*

*أختك  أنين*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حولت عيوني ويالله لقيت الخطأ الثامن ..





يعطيك الف عافية شبل ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا شبل
عساك على القوة ويعطيك العافية
الصورة حلوة كتييييييييييير
لا سهلة ولا صعبة 
وخير الامور الوسط

هذه إجابتي







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## المتحير

ننظرك اخوي شبل

----------


## looovely

* ســـلاااااااااام,,*
* كيف عواينكم* 
*أقصد كيف حالكم* 
*هذي إجابتي,,والصورة حلوة حل وسط*
** 
* يعطيك العافيه خيووووو*
* وبالتوووووفيق لجميع* 
*تح ـيـآآآآتي*

----------


## حبيبي باسم

هذا الي شفته

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## حبيبي باسم

دقيقه شفت الخطين الي تحت اياديه

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

الحمد لله الصوره عجبتكم

وعدد المشاركين ازداد هالمره

=====
اللامع): أول الواصلين بس للاسف  اجابة غير صحيحة } حظ اوفر للامع

المتحير): متنافس سريع وكله نشاط وحيوية<<دعاية جبن بوك>>واول اجابة صحيحة} مبروك للمتحير

بطلتنا عفاف الهدى): ذات الاخلاق الرياضية وثاني اجابة صحيحة} مبرووك لعفاف

أنين): متنافسة قوية جدا وتتمتع بسرعه الحل وصلت بثالث اجابة صحيحة} مبروووك لأنين

همس الصمت): متنافسة يديدة استطاعت ان تخرج 7 فروق بدون ضرر والـ8 بحول العيون <ههه والاجابة ال4}مبرووووك لهمس الصمت

ابو طارق): متنافس اذا رأيت اسمه بالصفحة اعرف انه سيسبقك بالاجابة [المتنافس الأسرع] و الاجابة الـ5} مبروووووك للوالد

رحيل): ما شاء الله عليها من اقوى المتنافسين اللي عندنا  بس دائما تحب السهل   والاجابة الـ6} مبروووووووك رحيل

looovely):دائما عواينها فوق تحت زي كدا :wacko:  بس لو يصيروا يسار يمين ما تستسلم وصلت بالاجابة الـ7} مبروووووووك لوفلي

حبيبي باسم): متنافس يديد  طلع خمسة فروق صح وبعدين طلع السادس براافو} وان شاء الله نشوفك هنا على طوول

الفراش الفاطمي): متنافسة يديدة كذلك واتستطااعت ان تخرج 6 فروق ان شاء دائما نشوفك معانا

تم التقييم

والصوره القادمة حسب الظروف المدرسية

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بالأنتظار شبل
هالمره زادوا عدد المشاركين
وهذا دليل على ان المسابقه حلوه مره
والقائمين عليها اكيد احلى

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلم اخوي شبل على التصحيح والتقييم*

*ومن واجبي تقييمك كذلك فلولا جهودك لكان هذا الموضوع في خبر كان* 

*فشكرا ً لك على مواصلة النشاط المميز*

*وماشاء الله .. سعيده بتزايد المشاركات*

*الفراش الفاطمي ، حبيبي باسم*

*الله يسعدكم يارب مبسوطه بمشاركتكم* 

*وبإنضمامكم معنا*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الله يعطيك العافية شبل
والمسابقة مرة حلوة
والاحلى فيها التنافس الي قايم
وإن شاء الله في كل مرة تنزل فيها صورة أقدر أشارك معاكم
وراح أكون في إنتظار الصورة القادمة
وفي إنتظارك شبل ..
موفق دائماً ..

----------


## رحيل القلب

> اهلا بكم







> رحيل): ما شاء الله عليها من اقوى المتنافسين اللي عندنا بس دائما تحب السهل والاجابة الـ6} مبروووووووك رحيل
> 
> تحياتي





 :evil:   :evil:   :evil:   :evil: 
من قال إني دايما أحب السهل , أنا أحب المنافسة و أحس بالمتعة لما تكون الفروق صعبة و اطلعها
كاني ما كنت موجودة يعني لما كانت الصور صعبة نسيت يا شبل الايام الخوالي
نسيت فراشتك ودوائر ابتسام السهم ما شاركت انا ولا طلعت فروق فيها صح ؟
انا بس اخاف على عيوني لما تكون خطوط متقاربة وكلها لون واحد ما اقدر اركز فيها اصير ما اشوف شي  :wacko: 
يعني يا تفقع عواينا والا احنا نحب السهل  :weird: 
مو حالة هذه ,عفاف الهدى شوفي لولد اختك حل  :noworry:  




ومع ذلك تمون يالشبل مقبولة منك  :sad2: 


تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق

ابو طارق): متنافس اذا رأيت اسمه بالصفحة اعرف انه سيسبقك بالاجابة [المتنافس الأسرع] و الاجابة الـ5} مبروووووك للوالد

 

*تشكر ابني* 

*شبل الطفوف * 

*انا صحيح  منافس قوي  ولا انكر ذلك  انما  ما شاء الله الشباب والصبايا* 

*ما بيشكوا من شي  ووقت الجد  انا بهرب عشان ما انكشف  امامهم* 

*هههههههههههههههه*

*مسابقتك ناجحة  ولها روادها   اهنئك  ابني  واتمنى لك  التوفيق والنجاح* 

*في  دراستك  وحياتك  ويرزقك  بما تتمنى * 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابني* 

*وتم تقييمك  لجهدك  بالرغم من انشغالك في  دروسك* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## Hussain.T

أنين

شكرا ع التقييم

===
همس الصمت

كم انا سعيد بانضمامك الينا في تحدي الصور

وان شاء الله دائما تفوزي معانا

===

رحيل القلب

هههه كلامك سليم اهم شي العيون

ولاتزعلي مني كنت امزح معاك

====

ابو طارق

هههه

المسابقة حلوة بوجودكم وبمشاركاتكم فيها

++++

شكرا لكم ع التواجد الحلو

تحياتي

----------


## المتحير

شبل تستهاهل تقيم عالمسابقة

لانه يبي لها جهد وانت مشغول بالدراسه

ومع انشغالك تجهد نفسك

ومو ضروري المسابقة اول رتب

امورك وخلي الوضع مستقر

وبعدين شوف المسابقة

----------


## Hussain.T

> شبل تستهاهل تقيم عالمسابقة
> 
> لانه يبي لها جهد وانت مشغول بالدراسه
> 
> ومع انشغالك تجهد نفسك
> 
> ومو ضروري المسابقة اول رتب
> 
> امورك وخلي الوضع مستقر
> ...



 
مشكوور خيي ع التقيم

واهم شي عندي السنة الدراسة

مشكور مرة ثانية

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

استعدوا ستصلكم الصوره بعد لحظات..!!

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

صورتنا هذه المره لأشخاص يعلمونا معنا الصداقة

لأصدقاء عاهدوا انفسهم ان يكون اصدقاء ولا يتفرقوا مهما طال بهم الزمان

وهذه المره الصوره سهلة وفيها $5فروق$

سويت ليكم تخفيف لأن الصوره اللي بعدها ...

===

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ابدأوا


بالتوفيق

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مشكور شبل على الصوره* 
*حلـمنا نــهار نهارنا عمـــل...*
*نملك الخـيار و خيـارنـــا الأمـــــــل ...*
*و تهدينا الحياة أضواءً في آخر النفـق ...*
*تــــدعونا كـي ننــسى ألم عشناه ...*
*نستسـلم لكن لا مادمنا أحياء نرزق ...*
*مــــادام الأمــل طريقــنا فســـنحيا ...*
*بيـــننا صــــديـق لا يعــرف الكـــلـل ...*
*مخـــلص رقــــيق إن قال فـــــــــعل ...*
*رومــيو صديقي يحفظ عهد الأصدقاء ...*
*يـــــــعرف كـــــــيف يـــجابه الأيـــام ...*
*روميــو صديقي علمــنا معنى الوفاء ...*
*علمـــــــنا أن لا نخـــــــــشى الآلام ...* 
*انه توم المغامر ... حلمه طير ٌ يسافر*  

** 
*يارب يطلع حلي صح* 
*تم ّ التقييم شبل* 
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## النور الالهي

مشكور خيو على الصوره وان شاء الله دوم

----------


## المتحير



----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم
هذه مشاركتي:


وإنشاء الله صح

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عنيده



----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا 
الصورة حلوة 
الاجابة 



تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

اعذروني على التأخير الذي سببه الاختبارات 

ماحبيت اتأخر اكثر من كذا 

علشان كداجيت اصحح 

===

الحمد لله اجوبتكم تفتح النفس

كلها صحيحة ما عدا

عفاف الهدى

شفايف وردية

حظ اوفر ليكم وان شاء الله تفوزوا معانا بالمره الجاية

×سيتم التقييم غدا×

وانتظروا الصوره القادمة يوم الاربعاء

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا 

تم التقييم

وترقبوا الصورة غدا<<جهزوا عواينكم الصوره مررره روعه ههه

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يعطيك الصحه والقوه والعافيه اخويه شبل*

*وتم تقييمك لإستمرار الجهود بالموضوع*

*لا حرمنا الله منكم*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## المتحير

هه

مشكور

شبل

ولك تقيم

----------


## رحيل القلب

بالانتظار
لكن ان شاء الله ما اكون طالعة
 عشان اكون من الاوائل
من زمان ما صرت من الاوائل 
حتى في نناس صاروا يقولوا عني كسولة



تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

عدنا بصورة جديدة لشخصية من الشخصيات الكرتونية المضحكه

لشخصية تحبب اكل الخنافس والحشرات

عرفتوها؟؟

هذه المره الصوره صعبة شوياتو 

بس انا سويتها خمس فروق للتسهيل عليكم 

هالمره تحتاجوا نظاراتكم

===

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بالتوفيق

دمتم بحف الرحمن

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*تعبت* 
*جلست كثير وخصوصا انو محتاجه لعيوني للمذاكره* 

** 
*مع التحيه*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## رحيل القلب

معليش مو متأخرة مرة
دوبني صاحية وعلى طول وينك يالفروق
الفرق الخامس مع شوية تركيز يطلع 
الحين احط الاجابة
 بسم الله 





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتوقعت إن الصورة راح تتنزل على الساعة أربع
بس الظاهر أنك سبقت ياشبل
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
وهذا هو الحل ..

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

الآن وقت التصحيح وسنعرف من اجاب اجابة صحيحة ومن اجاب باجابة خاطئة

====

أنين

رحيل القلب

همس الصمت
-
اجابات صحيحة وكاملة

مبرووك لكم

×تم التقيم×

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\

ابو طارق & عفاف الهدى & المتحير

للاسف الاجابات غير صحيحة

حظ اوفر 

وان شاء الله المره الجايه تفوزوا معانا

*المتحير الصوره خاليه من الاجابات*


-_-_-_-_-_-

والصوره القادمة يوم الاربعاء"هذا الاسبوع كله اختبارات"

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية 
الله يوفقك في امتحانتك
ومبروك للفايزين
وحظ اوفر لنا

----------


## المتحير

اوه ماحددت

ما انتبهت

يعطيك العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شكرا لك اخويا شـــبـــل على التواصل الرائع بالموضوع* 

*وتستحق التقييم على جهودك* 

*يعطيك الله الف عافيه*

*أختك أنين*

----------


## المتحير

شي غريب ما جه شبل

عادي يمكن اختباراته او ظروف

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

فعلا كان هالاسبوع كله اختبارات بس الحمد لله اقضى هالاسبوع بخير والاختبارات ان شاء الله كلهم 10\10

اما الآن مع صورتنا الجديدة

"سويتها بسرعه لان المنتدى فج عليي بروح اتجول فيه"

ايضا هذه المره شخصيتين من شركة(دزني)


فيها خمسة فروق

فلنبدأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بالتوفيق

دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مرحبا اخويا شـــبــل*

*وبالتوفيق ليك في الإخـــتــبــارات يارب*

*طيب انا هدا اللي طلع معي*


**

*تم ّ تقييمك* 


*مع التحيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل مره لازم انقص واحد 
هالمرة من الظرافه شايفه 6

----------


## المتحير



----------


## المتحير

ويعطيك العافية اخوي شبل

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
هذا هو حلي ..


يعطيك العافية شبل ..
موووووفق لكل خير ..

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بالجميع
مرحبا شبل بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 
تدري شبول أيش ميزة الخطوط السوداء
اول ما تشوف الصورة تقول ما فيها فروق
بعدها شوي شوي تبدأ تطلع الفروق
وهذا الحلو فيها
الصورة سهلة وحلوة
وهنا الإجابة 








تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## حمامات البقيع

عطيكم العافية على هالمسابقة

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم

----------


## Hussain.T

هآي

انتهى الوقت

والآن جاء وقت التصحيح:

أنين

عفاف الهدى

المتحير

ابو طارق

همس الصمت

رحيل القلب

اللامع

شكرا على الحضور وعلى المشاركة

والاجابات صحيحة 

مبرووووووك

لكم

_تم التقييم_

*عفاف من وين جايبه الفرق السادس :blink: *

○اختي انين ممكن تحطي لينا صوره من عندش ابغي اختبر نفسي○

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك الفوز لنا جميع 
اتشيطرت هالمرة يا ولد اختي 
كل مرة ناقص واحد كل مره ناقص واحد
من زود الحماس زاد واحد 
ها ها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*مشكور اخويه شـــبــل على التصحيح وسيتم الآن تقييمك كذلك* 

*وجهد متميز في التواصل بالموضوع*

*وتامر امر انا رايحه احطللكم صورتين  بها فروق*

*الأولى لكم انتم الكبار* 

*والتانيه خلوها مخصوصه للصغيرين  الفراش الفاطمي وحبيبي باسم* 

*إن شاء الله  اليوم بالعصر احطللكم الصور*

*دمتم بصحه وعافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا بالأنتظار 
وان شاء الله اخلي 
الفراشه وحبيبي باسم واللامع هم معاهم 
يحلوا الفروق 
يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إن شاء الله دحين أحطللكم الصور زي ما وعدت شبل بتنفيذ طلبه*

*خلال دقائق ومثل مانبهتكم انو هي فقرتين فقرة للكبار وفقرة للصغار*

* " الفراش الفاطمي وحبيبي باسم واللامع " مثل ماخبرتكم بالمشاركه السابقه*

*يعني الكبار فقط أشتغلوا على الفقرة الخاصه بكم* 

*وحتى إذا حابين تجربوا الصور الخاصه بالصغار  براحتكم* 

*بس لا تضعوا حلولها هنا*

*فقط ضعوا حلول الصوره الخاصه بكم*

----------


## 7mammah

** 
** 
*كيفكم ؟ إن شاء تكونوا بخير يارب* 
*طيب لعبتنا هي الفروقـ بين الصورتين*  
*وهادي المره عندي فقرتين*  
*واحده خاصه بالكبار والتانيه خاصه بالصغار* 

*(( لــلــكـــبـــار ))* 

*الـصـوره بالأسـفـل هي صورة قــاعــة*  
*المهم انو الفروقـ عددهن تـســ 9 ــعــ 9 ــة فـروقـ*  
*ويعني ماعندي فنيات مثل اخويه شبل الصراحه في صنع فروق صعبه*  
*فما تخافوا يعني* 
*وياللي بيستخرج التسعة فروقـ راح يستحق التقييم* 
*موفقين جميعا ً وهذه هي الصوره* 
 
** 

* فـقـرة الـصـــغـــار*  
** 

* أهلين كيفكم ياحلوين ياكتاكيت*  
*هادي الفقرة مخصصه لكم واسمعوا كلام أبله عفاف راح تقوللكم* 
*على المطلوب* 

*الصوره الأولى خليتها للفراش الفاطمي ولحبيبي باسم* 
** 
*إذا إستخرجتوا ثـمـ 8 ـانـيـة فـروقـ  تكونوا حليتوها* 
*وتستحقوا التقييم عن جدارة أعزائي* 
** 
**
** 

 

*وأخيرا ً هادي هي الفقرة الأخيرة والخاصه بـ ِ " الــلامـــع "* 
*ويوجد هناك سـتـ 6 ــة فــروقـ* 
** 

*بالتوفيق ليك " الــلامــع " وانا بعرف انو انته بتقدر تطلعهم كلهم الفروق* 
 بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## Hussain.T

صورة الكبار تجن

وهذا حلي

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

> 



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*معلمتي عفاف* 

*  انصحش تراجعي الحل مالش * 

**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عندي شك مو متأكدة من الحل

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

طبعا ما في مجال للأسبق لأن الأثنين بنفس الجهاز يخلص واحد ويجي الثاني 
عفاف الهدى تتكلم ( انونه اخلص من الكتاكيت تالي ارجع الى حلي )

----------


## حبيبي باسم



----------


## عفاف الهدى

هو الوجه الي فوق متقدم اكثر من الي قبل صح والا

----------


## 7mammah

> هو الوجه الي فوق متقدم اكثر من الي قبل صح والا



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*برافو اصطدتي  احد الأخطاء معلمه*

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 
إنشاء الله ماتأخرت 



مشكورة أختي عــ المجهود

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مع إني متأخرة بس حبيت أشارك معك أنون
وهذي الفروق الي شفتها




واذا كنتِ راح تعتبرينه فرق من الفروق
فالأضاءة تختلف في الصورتين ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
أنون الغلا ...
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## المتحير

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## رحيل القلب

طبعا انا كان عندي مشكلة في النت
وشبل قال لي عن فروق أنين 
والصور اللي منزلتهم
وفتح المنتدى ووراني هم
انا على طول حليت حقت حبيبي باسم
وبعدها طلعت في صورة الكبار
طلعت منها اربع فروق وما كملت لاني كنت مشغولة
فاليوم انا كنت متفرجة فقط 
أشوف الأعضاء و إجاباتهم
المرة الجاية إن شاء الله أكون من المشاركين
تحياتي لك أنين ويعطيك العافية على المجهود
وتم تقييمك على تميزك في الحضور






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

> طبعا انا كان عندي مشكلة في النت
> وشبل قال لي عن فروق أنين 
> والصور اللي منزلتهم
> وفتح المنتدى ووراني هم
> انا على طول حليت حقت حبيبي باسم
> وبعدها طلعت في صورة الكبار
> طلعت منها اربع فروق وما كملت لاني كنت مشغولة
> فاليوم انا كنت متفرجة فقط 
> أشوف الأعضاء و إجاباتهم
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا وغلا فيش  حبيبتي  رحيل* 

*والله زمان عنش ماتنشافي ابد*

*رحيل يالغاليه يسلم عمرش يا كل الذوق أنتي على الكلام الجميل*

* وعلى التقييم  تستاهليه أنتي اكثر مني ولش مني بعد تقييم حبيبتي*

*وبنتظار حضورش ومشاركاتش الجايه إن شاء الله*

*أجمل تحيه لأجمل رحيل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*والآن حان وقت التصحيح  . . .*

*مبسوطه كتير من الصغار الأعزاء  لأنهم جميعهم إجاباتهم صحيحه ممتازة*

* وفرحوني وتم التقييم لكم أعزائي* 

*أما أجوبة الكبار   فالنتيجة مافرحتني . . .*

*فقط إجابة واحدة صحيحه* 

*وهي كانت أول وأسرع إجابة صحيحه لـشـــبــل الــطـــفـــوفـ*

*وبقية الإجابات كان فيها إما خطأ أو خطئين  ولكم العذر لأنو اللي عمل لكم*

* لخبطه هو انو بعضكم أعتبر بوجه الرجال عدة أخطاء بينما هو بكل وجهه*

* يعتبر خطأ واحد وهو أنو متقدم أكثر عن الصوره التانيه*

*شـــبـــل أسلوب جدا ً أنيق أعجبتني العلامات التي وضعتها على أماكن الفروق*

*الوالد أبو طارق أسلوب أنيق يميل للطابع الكلاسيكي القديم*

*أعجبتني طريقة نوارة المبتكرة .. ماغطة الصوره وبعدين عاكستها 180 درجة وللاسف فاتتها بعض الفروقـ*

*المتحير محاوله تتميز بالإصرار* 

*همووووس رائعه دوما ً في شغلك ِ*

*بالنسبة للتقييم .. لا تظنوا ابد أنكم تدخلوا صفحتي وتخرجوا صفر اليدين*

* خصوصا لما تبذلوا مجهود*

*فأنا قيمت الجميع  ولكن للعداله قيمت شـــبــل وهو صاحب الإجابة*

* الوحيدة*

* الصحيحه تقييم مضاعف*

*وهادي هي إجابة شـــبــل وحبيت أوضحللكم بها أحد الفروقـ اللي أغلبكم ما انتبهتوا له*

**

*الفرق اللي أنا مؤشرة عليه بالسهم الأصفر  لاحظوه*

*تم ّ التقييم للجميع*  





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مع إني متأخرة بس حبيت أشارك معك أنون
> ياعمري على الذوق
> وهذي الفروق الي شفتها
> يلا نشوف معك ِ هموووس 
> ...



 

*الجميع يعطيكم ألف عافيه على المشاركه الحلوه*

----------


## المتحير

مشكورة أنين ومبرك لشبل

ولك تقيم

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

> مشكورة أنين ومبرك لشبل
> 
> ولك تقيم
> 
> تحياتي



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو  المتحير* 

*والله يبارك فيك*

*وشكرا على التقييم ربي يسعدك*


*ومجرد إقتراح لشبل  انو الدور المره الجايه على الوالد أبو طارق* 

*يحطللنا صور بها فروقـ*

----------


## Hussain.T

:clap:  :clap: 

طلعت شاطر  :coool: 

بس خساره ما احد شاركني  :closedeyes: 

أنين^_^شكرا ع الصور و الفكره مره حلووه وجت في وقتها لان ماعندي فوتوشوب :sad2:  :angry:  :mad: 
---
والدنا ابو طارق ممكن تحط النا صوره؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شـــبــل أعجبتني طريقتك في وضع الصورتين بجنب بعض*

* لأنو كدة أسهل فعلا في اكتشاف الفروقـ*

*وبإنتظــار الرد من الوالد ابو طارقـ*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ايش رايكم انا احط صورة؟؟

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الف الف مبروك شبل على الاجابة الكاملة
وتستاهل التقييم المضاعف
والله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
أنين على التقييم وعلى التشجيع والصورة الي بتحطيها 
وفي إنتظار لصورة جديدة
الله يعطيكم العافية جميعاً يارب ..
دمتم موفقين لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك شبولي 
تستاهل والله الله يعطيك العافية 

وبانتظار الوالد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> ايش رايكم انا احط صورة؟؟



جهزت الصورة وانتظر ردكم

 :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انت والبابا وانونه والشبل فيكم الخير 
حطي الينا وبعدين البابا يحط 
ما اعتقد فيها مشكله 
والا شو راي انونه الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

> جهزت الصورة وانتظر ردكم



* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العفو نوارة العزيزة دوبي انتبهت لإقتراحك ِ  والله*

*ايوه فيكي اتحطيللنا دحين صوره أكيد عزيزتي * 

*وألف شكر ليكي وراح يتم تقييمك ِ على وضع الصوره*

*وكذلك سيتم تقييمك ِ عندما تصححيين وتقومي بتقييم من سيفوز* 

*تسلم إيديكي غاليتي على الإقتراح الحلو وعلى الجهد*

*توكلي على الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نواره يلا بانتظارك حبوبه

----------


## Hussain.T

واو

ان شاء الله 

الحق قبل لا افتح الكتب

يلا نواره بانتظار الصوره

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ومع صورة جديدة 

على اساس انو كان فيه قديمة هها

عاد لا تفشلوني 

وابي تنافس حلو 

ما حاولت اصعبها
فقط 5 فروقات

وابي رايكم في شغلي 



بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عفاف 

المطلوب 5 فروقات 

حاولي وراح توصلي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نوارة   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*واو ! ايش هدا كلو !  وكمانه اول محاوله ؟ ؟* 

*عجبتني كثير كثير  واستنتج منها انك تحبي اجواء الظلام*

*والصراحه مابتوقع أنو اخلص اول واحده  اكيد شبل قبلي راح يكوني * 

*وهادي  هي الاختلافات والله يستر إن شاء الله صح*


**

*تسلم إيديكي نوارة ودحين يتم تقييمك ِ*

----------


## Hussain.T

اشوهه لحقت على الصوره الحلوه

مرره حلوه الفروق بس في فرق عكدني شوي<<هذا اللي احبه تعقيد شوي

وهذا حلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن هي في الأضاءه 
اذاكانت في الأضاءه 
يمن الي في شفايفها

----------


## Hussain.T

ههه 

سبقتني انين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهادي الصورة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*شبل سبقتك بس حلك أصح من حلي يعني ايش الفايده*  
*ياشين السرعه بس* 
*اهههاه يلا غلطي صلحتوا*  
**

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## المتحير



----------


## رحيل القلب

مع إني كنت متحمسة بقوة أدخل نت بدري شوي
عشان أشوف فروق نوارة
لكن النت ما شبك عندي طول اليوم دوبني بس شبكت
طبعا متأخرة بس شو بيدي 

هذه إجابتي 













تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 

الف الف شكر لانكم شاركتوا في ايجاد الحلول

اسبقية الحل الصحيح كانت لشبل الطفوف 

وله  الأفضلية في التقييم 

أنين 

عفاف الهدى 

شفايف وردية 

المتحير 

رحيل القلب 

تم تقييم الجميع 

ولكم جزيل الشكر للمشاركة معي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا نوارة 

على الصورة الجميلة 

مبروك للفايزين 

بانتظار مبدع يحط النا صورة حلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*مبروك للفائزين* 

*شبل مبدع و كالعاده في المقدمه*

*نوارة يعطيك العافيه سيتم تقييمك الآن على التصحيح*

*والى مزيد من صور الفروقـ*

*دمتم بخير*

----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم 

بما أنّ الشبل عليه اختبار ومايمديه يحط 
صورة

فقال لي أحط اليكم الصورة

 وهي عبارة عن 5 فروق 

وهي طبعاً من أداء الشبل

تفضلو:




تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## المتحير



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## رحيل القلب

كيفكم يا حلوين
ان شاء الله كويسين
 هذه إجابتي
هالمرة تطورت شوي 
سويتها بالفوتوشوب << بارك لي شبل عرفت افتح البرنامج <<خخخخخخخخخخ





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الــلامع وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*تشكر على القيام بمهمة ادراج الصوره والشكر كذلك لشبل على اعدادها*

*وسيتم التقييم لكما* 

*وبالنسبه للحل  فهذه محاولتي* 




*مع التحيه*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا بكم

جاء وقت التصحيح 

طبعا كل الشكر الى اخي اللامع لتلبيته طلبي في طرح الصورة

والصور كانت سهلة جدا 

فكل الاجابات كانت صحيحة

*سيتم التقييم الآن*

وترقبوا الصورة القادمة

تحياتي

----------


## المتحير

غريبه لم يتم تقيمي

واسف ع الازعاج

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تسلم اخويه شــبـل على جهدك المتواصل بالموضوع*

*تم ّ التقييم*

*ربي يسعدك*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*المطلوب إكتشاف 12 من الفروق بين الصورتين* 

** 

*وهادي الصوره بحجمها الطبيعي هنا بالأسفل على الرابط* 
http://www.alnassrah.com/up/view.php?file=45db09da73 
*سيكون من المفيد االإستعانة بالرابط هذا لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي* 

*فهي تساعد على إكتشاف الفروق بوضوح أكبر* 

*مع التحيه*

----------


## المتحير



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## المتحير

من الملل رحت اشوف الصورة وحصلت 2 زيادة

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أنونه حبيبتي
أشتقت للمشاركة معك بعد فترة الغياب هذي
يالله الحمدلله رجعت وإن شاء الله أشارك معك كل يوم ..
وهذي هي مشاركتي ..



الله يعطيك الف عافية الغالية ...
وموفقه دااااااااااااااااااائماً ..
تحياتي العطرة لك ...
هموسه ..
 :embarrest:

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## 7mammah

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا أنونه حبيبتي
> هلا فيش همووووس ياوااااااحشتني مره مره
> أشتقت للمشاركة معك بعد فترة الغياب هذي
> وانا كمان اشتقتللك ِ اكتر وأكتر وأكتر 
> ...






*حي الله هموووووووووووووووووووس*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الوالد ابو طارق*

*معلمه عفاف*

*المتحير * 

*هموووووسه*

*شفايف وردية* 


*تسلم الأيادي على هيك شغل روعه*

*الحلولـ صحيحه*

*تم الـتـقـيـيـم للجميع*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*وماننحرم من مشاركاتكم الرائعه*

*تقبلوا تحياتي*

*أنين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ولا ننحرم من جديدش الرائع 
واطلالتش البهية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*سأقبل بـ ِ 7 من الفروق بين الصورتين*




*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

وجدت 6 فروقات 

والسبب الصداع 

اعذروني  ما قدرت اركز اكثر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*قبلت بالستة فروقـ إستثناء ً لظرفك نوارة*

*وياليت ترتاحي وبس تنامي ساعات وتصحي تلاقيه راح الصداع*

*الله يشافيكي ويزيل تعبك والصداع * 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا أنون الغلا ...
هذي هي الفروق إلي شفتها 


الله يعطيكِ مليون عافية يارب ..
وموفقة داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## رحيل القلب

هلا بالجميع

أنا ما كنت أدخل النت الا قليل 
كنت تعبانة حبتين
بس الحين الحمد لله تحسنت كتيييير 
طبعا أنا جاية متأخرة مرررررررررررررررررررررة
تسمحي لي أنون أشارك  :embarrest: 

هذه إجابتي 


يعطيك العافية أنين وتسلمي على المجهود




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نوارة*

*الوالد ابو طارق* 

*همووووسه  مرااااحب * 

*معلمه عفاف*

*رحيل القلب  هلا فيش نورتي*


*تم ّ التقييم يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا أنونه الحلوه 

يعطيش الله العافية

----------


## المتحير

متأخر بس حبيت اشارك

----------


## Hussain.T

^__^ 

مرحبا


يعطيكم العافية ع النشاط الحلو 

واغذروني انشغلت عنكم شويات

طبعا زي ما انتو عارفين الاجازة قربت 

يعني جهزوا نفسكم

وان شاء الله تشوفوا اللي يسركم ويرضيكم

أنين شكرا ع الجهود المتواصلة وعلى الصور الرائعة 

وتستحقي التقييم

وبانتظار النتيجة

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*شبل طولت كثير علينا قلت احط كم صوره* 
*عذرك أكيد معك بسبب الإنشغال بالدراسه وهي الأهم يارب يوفقك في*  
*الدراسة وفي كل أمور حياتك*  
*فرحتني بأنك راح ترجع لنشاطك لأنو الصفحه هادي بتفتقدك وتفتقد إبداعاتك* 
*وبإنتظار عودتك بفارغ الصبر*  
*وشكرا ً شبل على التقييم وانته كمان بتستحق تقييم على الخبريه اللي بتفرح* 
*بالمناسبة شبل أنا صححت لهم خلاص بس المتحير جاء متأخر* 
*المتحير قبلت بالإجابه وصححت لك هي* 
*وبإنتظار صور منك شبل*  
*أختك أنين*

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

بعد طول الغياب

ارجع لكم بصورة جديدة

صورة مزدحمه باغراض المطبخ

فمن يستيطع ان يجيد الفورق الخمسة في وسط ذلك الزحام؟؟؟

سوف نرى الآن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بالتوفيق للجميع

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حليتها بس اظاهر زحمه على مركز التحميل بعدين راح انزلها 
4 فروق صحيحه والخامس تخمين

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*شــبــل   اهلين ومرحبا بعودتك*

*موضوع جيد للفروقـ   بس  صعبه كثير كثير*

*طيب هادا هو حلي وبعتقد انو في خطأ واحد عندي*

* بس مافيني أناظر في الصوره اكثر*


**

*مع التحيه*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وأنا كمان مالقيت الا اربعة فروق ..
وهي


الله يعطيكِ العافية
وفي إنتظار الفرق الخامس ..
تحياتي العطرة لك شبل
وبالتوفيق داااااااااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## المتحير



----------


## النور الالهي

بصراحه ماشفت غيرهم

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا شبل
والله لك وحشة بجد
صورة حلوة كتير بس كانه يتهيأ لي انها 6 فروق
انا بحط 5 فقط مثلما طلبت 


هذه إجابتي 
بسم الله 






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

ها قد جاء وقت التصحيح

وللأسف الاجابات الخاطئة كانت كثيرة

واللي اجابوا اجابات صحيحة أربعة هم:

نوارة الدنيا ، ابو طارق ، المتحير ،  رحيل القلب

تم التقييم

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفايزين 
الله يعطيك العافية 
شبل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الله يعطيك العافيه  اخويا  شبل * 

*ولك تقييم كذلك على التصحيح*

*وبإنتظار  الصوره القادمه * 

*مع التحيه*

----------


## المتحير

يعطيك العافية

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا 

بعد بضع دقائق ستصلكم الصوره

استعدوا 


تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

هذي المرحلة ماقبل الاختبار

الصوره صعبة وتحتاج الى فترة

اللي يحلو الصوره صح بيتأهلوا الى الاختبار واللي يحلها غلط ما بيتأهل

وكنصيحة مني اليكم لا تطيلوا النظر في الصوره (أي كل فترة ابتعدوا عن شاشة الكمبيوتر وخذوا ليكم راحة 10 دقايق على الأقل)

ولا تستعجلو في الاجابة لان الفترة تنتهي يوم السبت 

والصوره تحكي عن قصة فتى عاش في الصحراء مع رفاقه 

وكانت قصة من اجمل القصص 

اسمه سندباد

يوجد في الصوره 8 فروق 
=====

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

بدأنا



بالتوفيق للجميع

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..


بالتوفيق للجميع ...

----------


## صفآء الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذي الفروق
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا شبل
عجبتني واااااااااايد الصورة حلوة كتييييييييييير
الفروق كانوا واضحين 
ما لقيت صعوبة فيها
وعجبتني فكرة التأهل للاختبار 
متأخرة بس معليش ما فضيت طول اليوم
هذه إجابتي 
بسم الله 




بانتظار المزيد 






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*الفن مو عند من يجاوب فقط الفن عندك انت أولا من وين جبت هالكنز هذا كله و استطعت اتعدي 34 صفحة معاه*

*ما شاء الله عليك أخي شبل الطفوف*

*عيوني عليك باردة*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلم لي حضورك معانا يبو سلطان 

فرحت لما شفت مشاركاتك معانا في منتدى المسابقات 
ومسابقتنا دوما ثقافية ومفيده وتحرك الذهن

ونتمنى تشريفك لنا هون في المرات الجاية 
ويعطيك الف عافية 
وعلى فكره هالمبدع هو ولد اختي 
ولي الفخر

----------


## Hussain.T

ابو سلطان

هلا بيك خيو

شكرا لك ع المرور الرائع 

وأتمنى ان ارى مشاركاتك معانا 

===

سيتم بعد قليل إدراج الأسماء الذين تأهلوا الى الاختبار...

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

للأسف عدد اللي اشتركوا بالمرحلة السابقة عددهم ليس كالعادة وانما اقل

هؤلاء هم الذين تأهلوا  الى الاختبار:

أبو طارق

عفاف الهدى

همس الصمت

نهضة احساس

رحيل القلب


×تم التقييم×

+

غدا سوف احدد متى موعد الاختبار _استعدوا_

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بالأنتظار

----------


## همس الصمت

ونحن في إنتظارك شبل ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشوى ما بديتوا 
يلا نحن في الإنتظار

----------


## Hussain.T

غدا ان شاء الله

----------


## $ العازفة $

1- فم الشاب
2- التظليل اللي تحت عين البنوتة

ووووووووووووووه
هذا اللي لقيتهم

يسلمووووو حبوبة

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بوركت جهودكم  شـــبـــل

وسيتم تقييمكم التقييم المناسب لكم لاحقا ً إن شاء الله

دمتم بخير

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

هذه الصوره خاصة بـ:

أبو طارق

عفاف الهدى

همس الصمت
 نهضة احساس
 رحيل القلب

ولا تقبل اجابات الغير مذكوره اسمائهم(في صورة ليكم بعد)

=====

الصوره تحتوي على فروق يترواح عددها مابين 10-15
والفائز الاول له جائزة قيمة + تقييم ×7
اما الثاني له تقييم ×6
 الثالث له تقييم ×5
الرابع تقييم×4
الخامس تقييم ×3
يلا شباب نبغي حماس


ما نبغي غش في الاجابات :toung: 

بالتوفيق

تحياتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

*°§]**î[§°* * بالتوفيق لكل الاعضاء °§]î[§°


*  *°§]**î[§°  وأحس الصوره صعبه  °§]î[§**
*

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا شبل
انا أول الواصلين
باقي لي اثنين من 15 
شكلهم مش 15 ما لقيت غير اللي شفتهم
عيوني زغللت من الخطوط  :wacko: 
لي عودة بعد قليل



تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## صفآء الروح

*أخوي شبل الله يعطيك العافية* 
*بصراحة بعد ما احولت واني اطالع  في الصورة* 
*ما لقيت الا 13 فرق* 
*وما اتوقع انه في فروق غيرهم*
*راح ارجع اشوف الصورة وادقق فيها*
*واذا ما لقيت شي راح احطها بعد اشوي*
*مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الى الحين 9 بس حمرت عيوني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صاروا 10

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دقيقه صاروا 11

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

بس 11 هذا الي قدرت عليه

----------


## رحيل القلب

ما لقيت غيرهم 
انا خلاص بحط الصورة 
13 فرق ما طولت فيهم
بسرعة طلعتهم 
بس ما لقيت غيرهم
واذا فيهم غيرهم
 عليه بالعافية اللي بيطلعهم




 

   بصراحة شبل عيوني راحت فيها
يا عزيزي ارحمنا شويات
نوع بين الألوان والخطوط مو كلها خطوط




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وانا كمان وبعد الانحوال مالقيت غير 13
برد أطالع فيها مرة ثانيه
وبشوف ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

واني هذي فروقي الي شفتهم بعد الحول


والي بيشوف ازيادة عليهم هذا اكيد نظرة 10 /6
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصراحة دورت وبحثت ومالقيت شي 
غير ال13 فرق وماتوقع إن فيه غيرهم
 

بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## Hussain.T

ما شاء الله عليكم

صراحة مره عجبتوني

عرفتوا العدد 13

يلا بترك فرصه للي يبي يعدل جوابه

----------

----------


## Hussain.T

وهذي صورة المشتركين الباقين


ستة فروق

----------


## صفآء الروح

عادي احنا نحلهم بعد معاهم
ولا بس الي ما اشترك من قبل

----------


## Hussain.T

عادي مافي مشكلة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هذي فروقي*

----------


## رحيل القلب

هلا شبل
أنا جاوبتهم من أول ما انت حطيتهم
بس خفت انه مش مسموح لنا بالمشاركة
قلت انتظر واشوف
ودام الحين عادي هذه إجابتي







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## كبرياء

طرح حلوو من جد ..~ 
طيح عنوني هع ..} 
يسلمو أخوي شبل

----------


## hope

*مرحباا* 
*واني جااوبت عليهم*  


*تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
عدلت في الصورة لاني اكتشفت 13 بس من العجلة
لاني كنت بطلع مااشرت الا على 12 وتوني الحين انتبهت اليهم ..
وهذي صورتي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وهذي حلي للصورة الثانيه



بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## اللامع

السلام عليكم

هذه مشاركتي:







مشكور أخوي شبل على هذا المجهود

----------


## Hussain.T

عذرا على التأخير

ان شاء الله غدا التصحيح

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا بكم جاء وقت التصحيح

ولبدأ بالصوره الثانية:

نهضة احساس.. :ongue: 
رحيل القلب...... :ongue: 
hope........... :ongue: 
همس الصمت... :ongue: 
عفاف الهدى..... :ongue: 
اللامع............. :ongue: 

كلكم  :icon30:  والـ6 فروق صحيحين :shiny: 

الف الف مبروووك جميعا :cheesy: 

×تم التقييم×

تحياتي :amuse:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله 
مبروك للجميع
شكرا شبل 
ننتظر التصحيح للصورة الأولى 
ويعطيك الف عافية 
يلا نبي نشاط هاليومين قبل الدراسه

----------


## Hussain.T

طلعت خوش استاذ النتايج والمدرسة على الأبواب هههه

يلا نشوف نتايج الاختبار:

اول اجابة صحيحة كانت لـ رحيل القلب :clap: 

وحصلت على بطاقة شحن سوا + تقييم في 7

(سيتم ارسالها في احدى التقاييم)

====

والإجابة الصحيحة الثانية كانت من نصيب نـهـ إحساس ـة

وحصلت على تقييم في 6

====

والاجابة الصحيحة الثالثة لـ همس الصمت

وحصلت على تقييم في 5

====

والاجابة الصحيحة الرابعة كانت لـعفاف الهدى (11 فرق)

وحصلت على تقيم في 4

====

والدنا أبو طارق الله يرجعه بالسلامه

حصل على تقييم في3

سيتم الآن التقييم

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا شبل
الله يقويك 
ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## Hussain.T

تم التقييم

بقي 1 تقييم لـ همس الصمت و نهضة احساس

والرجاء التأكد من عدد التقاييم

تحياتي

----------


## رحيل القلب

شبل شكرا جزيلا 
تسلم على الجهود
بانتظار الاختبارات الجاية << متحمسة الأخت



تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتضرررررررر<<تبي تقاييم

----------


## Hussain.T

الله يسلمك رحيل وخليك متحمسة على طوول يمكن يصير اختبار مفاجئ ههه

عاشقة المستحيل ههه هلا بيك معانا خية 

*تم تقييم همس الصمت و نهضة احساس*

الصوره بنزلها لكم فور الانتهاء منها

ترقبوا

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

بعدنا في بداية الحصص والاساتذة الحمدلله مريحينا 

وسلمونا اليوم الشهايد والحمد لله نقصت درجتين

اكمل قصة حياتي لو؟؟ :huh:  ههه

====

عدنا بصوره جديده للمسلسل الكارتوني الجميل همتاروا

و الصوره تناسب جميع الاعمار<<خالتي فهمتي صح؟؟ :toung: 

يوجد بالصوره $5$ فروق

اتمنى ان ارى الاجوبة صحيحة

الصوره



*افتقد وبقوة مشاركة اختي انين معنا بالمسابقة خلوها تجي وتشاركنا*

بالتوفيق

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هذي فروقي*
**

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أول شي الله يعطيك الف عافية شبل على التقييم
والف شكر للمسابقة الحلوة ..
وهذا حلي للصورة 



الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
بالتوفيق يارب ...

----------


## رحيل القلب

هلا بالشبل
و بالصورة الحلوة 
ممتعة هالمسابقة بجد
والا اش رايك عزيزتي عفاف

هذه إجابة رحول الحلوة << مستانسة بروحي اليوم







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سهلة الصوره هالمره وحلوه 
تدري ان الله سيوديك النار 
وان شاء الله ارسل الى انين 
اني كمان مفتقدتنها 

وهذه اجابتي

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## رحيل القلب

بما إنه الشبل مشغول حبتين
كلفني أنا رحيل القلب بالنيابة عنه
إني أقوم يتصحيح الإجابات
طبعا وبكل فخر
أعضاء شبكتنا الغالية شطار
إجاباتهم كلها صحيحة

............................ 
 نهضة إحساس
همس الصمت
رحيل القلب << أنا الشبل راح يقيمني
عفاف الهدى 
أبو طارق
تم تقييم الجميع 







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

رحيل القلب 

مشكوورة على التلبية

وتم التقييم

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلم لي التعاون 
يعطيش العافية رحيل 
ونتمنى انشوفك في مسابقات ثانية 
ومواضيع ثانية 
يعطيك العافية شبل

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نشاط متميز شبل برغم مشاغل الدراسة* 

*بس انتوا خدعتوني طول الوقت على بالي في تصفيات ومسابقه* 

*وانو بس المتأهلين يحقللهم المشاركة*

*وطلع انو الكل يشارك* 

*وخساره لانو بحب همتارو  واتابعه على سبيس تون* 

*هو وسندباد مايفوتوني*

*يؤ يعني فاتتني الصوره*

*تم التقييم شبل على جهودك الرائعه وكذلك ح أقيـّـم رحوله على تعاونها*



*الله يعطيكم العافيه جميعا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وانتي  ايضا ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

* تشكري على جهودك* 

*الرائعة ومتابعتك لكل المواضيع* 

*ولكي مني تقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Hussain.T

عذرا لا استطيع اكمال المسابقة حاليا

السبب:

خلل في النت

تحياتي

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بالجميع
بما ان الشبل متوقف  مؤفتا بسبب النت
انا راح أحاول أتواصل معاه 
اخذ منه الصور << ما اعرف اسويها بنفسي
وراح احاول ان شاء الله أكمل المسابقة
أنا كتييييييييييييير احب هذه المسابقة 
وما اريدها تتوقف مع اني راح افتقد روح  المنافسة معكم
واتمنى اشوف منكم تفاعل
انتظروني في اقرب فرصة


تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية شبل 
عندنا وعندك خير 

رحولة 
الله يكتبها الينا ونستمر معاكم
ومبادره حليوه تستحقي التقييم عليها

----------


## رحيل القلب

هلا فيكم يا حلوين
عندي لكم اخبار طيبة مثل طيبتكم
الصورة ان شاء الله راح تكون موجودة على هاليومين
يمكن بكرة اذا ربنا سهل
بانتظار تفاعلكم 
لا اسوي لكم تحدي ترى ها << مصدقة روحها الاخت 
محبتي لكم




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بالجميع
يسلم عليكم الشبل ويبلغكم تحياته

الصورة بعد شوي بتكون موجودة
استعدوا





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بكم
انا جيت وجبت لكم صورة حلوة
لشخصية حبوبة كتيير
عدد الفروق كالعادة 5 فروق
كل الشكر موصول لشبل الطفوف



اتمنى اشوف تفاعل كبير  

 

التصحيح بعد بكرة إن شاء الله 


تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## صفآء الروح

*أهلين رحول*
*كيفك*
*سلمي على شبل*
*هذي هي فروقي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وصل حلي رحولة والشبل 
ما شاء الله عليكم

----------


## السعاده

يسلمواااااا

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وهذا هو حلي ..
 

بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## رحيل القلب

ما شاء الله عليكم
حلو التفاعل منكم 
لكن وين أنين 
زمان ما شفناها هنا
التصحيح بكرة إن شاء الله
نادوا عليها ما راح أصحح بدونها




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## أموله

أوكيهـ جبتـ لكم صـوره الـحيـن 0~0 


انا مسوتهآ 


الصوره فيهه اختلاف 1 ذي الــــــــــصوره 





ذي العدله






سهلللللل يلآ ركزووووووووو


خيتووو رحيل القلب اعذريني على استحلال الموضوع .. هع هع 

الموضوووع مره حلوو ..

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليكم 
امممممممممم
حاب اشارك وياكم 
واعمي عيوني 
لجلكم ,,,
رااجعة بالحل 
أنتظرونــــي ,,,

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..



----------


## همسة ألم

عدت من جديد 
ومعي حلي 


اسمحوا لي على إذا تحديد مو واضح 
او مره يفشل  :embarrest:  ادري >>>>  :sad2: 
هذي أول مشاركة لي هون  :embarrest: 
تحياتووووووووووووووووووووووو  :signthankspin:

----------


## همسة ألم

مره عجبتني المسابقة ,,
وشكلي بانقع هون  :toung: 
بس خسارة مااكتشفتها إلا متأخره 
إمممممم
مادري إذا في الثانية متأخره لو 
هذا حلي 



مادري في حول لو عمى فيني بس أكتشفت فرقين  :wacko: 
اللون حق الجزمة ( اكرمكم الله ) واللون الاسود إلي في بدايه الصور 
اممممم
أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عزيزتي رحيل  منذ الأمس وأنا احاول بالفعل المشاركه

 لكن البطء الشديد في الأنترنت هو ما منعني

ولضيق وقتي  وإلتزامي بمسابقات أخرى 

لكن لا يمنع من الإعتراف بتقصيري بهذا الموضوع بالذات

ولكن إن شاء الله  سأكون معكم هنا دائما ً ولن تفوتني المشاركة

* عزيزتي أموله كان المفروض ألا تضعي صوره وتصيحيح المسابقة الحاليه لم يتم بعد

وشكرا ً لك ِ  على الصوره الجميله



والشكر الخاص  لشبل ورحيل على الجهود الكبيرة بالموضوع 

سيتم تقييمكم إن شاء الله لاحقا ً

----------


## رحيل القلب

وأخيرا شرفتنا العزيزة أنين
كنت متشوقة لمشاركتك معنا
شكرا للتبية عزيزتي
لك مني كل الاحترام و التقدير




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

حان الآن موعد التصحيح 
طبعا أنا انبسطت جدا لمشاركتم

نهضة إحساس 
عفاف الهدى 
الوالد أبو طارق 
همس الصمت
همسة ألم 
أنين 

إجاباتكم صحيحة 

تم التقييم




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

> أوكيهـ جبتـ لكم صـوره الـحيـن 0~0 
> 
> 
> انا مسوتهآ 
> 
> 
> الصوره فيهه اختلاف 1 
> 
> 
> ...



عفوا عزيزتي أمولة 
معذرة لكن مو مفروض تحطي صورة قبل تصحيح الصورة اللي قبل
كنت أتمنى منك المشاركة معنا أولا بحل المسابقة
وبعد التصحيح لك مطلق الحرية في وضع صورة جديدة
كل الشكر لك على المجهود



تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## رحيل القلب

> السلام عليكم 
> امممممممممم
> حاب اشارك وياكم 
> واعمي عيوني 
> لجلكم ,,,
> رااجعة بالحل 
> أنتظرونــــي ,,,



 تسلم الهمسة على التشريف
وتسلم عيونك الحلوة
سعدت بمشاركتك لنا




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا رحيل 
الله يعطيكِ العافية حبيبتي
على وضع الصورة والتصحيح الان ...
بالتوفيق حبيبتي ..

----------


## Hussain.T

اشكركم على التواجد الحلو والمشاركات الاحلى

ها شخبار رحيل وياكم؟؟

اذا مو زينة وياكم قولوا الي بس 

طبعا شبلوو متحسر جميع الاعمال اللي بالنت او في النت توقفت للاسف

وان شاء الله ما اتوقف عن عمل الصور وارسلها الى رحيل

سلاآآآمي لكم

شبل الطفوف

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


شبل الطفوف

الله يسلمك

وبإنتظار عودتك  ... الأنترنت بطيء عند الجميع  

وانته ثروة لا ’يفرط بها بالنسبه لهادا الموضوع بإنتظار عودة النشاط

وبالنسبه لرحيل ما قصرت حطت الصوره وصححت كمان

دمت موفق

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

طبعا هذي آخر صوره اسويها السنة والصور القادمة السنة الجاية

بعد محرم لاني في محرم مشغوول وبعد شوية من صفر لان اختبارات <<آآه

صوره كثيير عجبتني 

وحفظتها في الجهاز

واليوم جا وقتها

فيها 8 فروق

وستكون هنالك تواقيع لاول ثلاثة اجابات صحيحة(خاصة بمحرم_من عملي_)

يلا ابغي اشوف حماس في آخر صوره 

الصوره(الخطوط السوداء اللي فوق ليست من الفروق انما خطأ مطبعي)



بالتوفيق

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم * 


*هادا هو حلي ّ*

*إن شاء الله أنو يطلع صح*


*يسلمووووو على الصوره الرائعه  اخويه شبل*





*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## صفآء الروح

أهلين شبل 
الله يوفقك يارب
هذي هي فروقي

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف لقد قمت بالحل انما* 

*ولا اعرف لماذا التحميل عندي لم يتم*

*غير صالح واعتقد انه تمت معالجة الصورة* 

*بطريقة مختلفة لانه سبق وان حصلت هذه المشكلة معي*

* الصورة لم تظهر المهم* 

* ارجوا التوفيق للجميع*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*ماجورين جميعا*


*شخباركم*


*جاية اسلم ووقتي اوكي  ودام فيها توقيع   حولت  وعميت*


*وطلع وياي<<< بس ابي اشوف التوقيع لانو الوقت زحمات ويمكن اذلف ولا ارجع...*


*ليكو الابتكار مالي <<< بس مو تقولوا غلط*

**



*سلامي للجميع*

*اسالكم الدعاء وبراءة الذمة*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الررحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وهذي فروقي


بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا شبل
الحمد لله على عودتك الحميدة
وبالتوفيق 
الفروق طلعت عندي 9 مش 8
وهذه هي إجابتي







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

طبعا الصوره فيها تسعة فروق 8 من عندي وواحد ما ادري من وين جا وما اكتشفته الا من همس ورحيل

أنين(اجابة صحيحة)

نهضة احساس(اجابة صحيحة)

ابوطارق(للاسف بابا كنت اتمنى أن أرى مشاركتك معانا ..مشكور والدي ع المشاركة)

أيلول(هلا بيج خية انا قلت اكيد الاجباة صح لكن وللأسف الاجابة خاطئة*)

همس الصمت(اجابة صحيحة)

رحيل القلب(اجابة صحيحة)

==

أشكركم على المشاركة الحلوة جميعا

واول ثلاثة اجابوا اجابة صحيحه هم

انين

نهضة احساس

همس الصمت


وجائزتكم  توقيع لكل واحدة منكم

الآن عليكم ان تختاروا من الواحد الى الخمسة(1،2،3،4،5)

لكل شخص رقم مثلا شبل:2 وهكذا...

بانتظاركم

تم تقييم الجميع

وفي امان الله

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اهلين اخوي شبل*
*ومشكور على هذي المسابقة الرائعة*
* وراح اختار رقم اربعه 4*
*وشكرا لك على جهودك المبذزلة في هذي المسابقة الرائعة*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

هلا ومرحبا فيك شبل
وأنا بختار رقم 
2
الله يعطيك العافية يارب على الجهد الجميل ..
بالتوفيق دائماً ..

----------


## Hussain.T

نهضة احساس

همس الصمت

شكرا ع الرد السريع وتواقيعكم جاهزة بس ننتظر انين 

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور شبل على الفكره الروعه : جائزة التوقيع

بالنسبه ليا  أتنازل عنه لأيلول  يعني حرام مسكينه :(  مشاركة وكان نفسها تفوز

وزمان ما شفناها  ... أتنازل عن التوقيع إلى أيلول  وبإنتظار إختيارها 

وإذا أيلول ما ردت فإلى  رحيل 

وبارك الله في جهودكم 

دمتم بخير

----------


## Hussain.T

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مشكور شبل على الفكره الروعه : جائزة التوقيع
> 
> بالنسبه ليا  أتنازل عنه لأيلول  يعني حرام مسكينه :(  مشاركة وكان نفسها تفوز
> 
> وزمان ما شفناها  ... أتنازل عن التوقيع إلى أيلول  وبإنتظار إختيارها 
> 
> وإذا أيلول ما ردت فإلى  رحيل 
> ...



ماشاء الله عليك وعلى اخلاقك الكريمة

انا عملت3 تواقيع 

وكانت للثلاثة الأوائل 

لكن عندما رأيت اختي ايلول عملت الرابع لها <<لكني لم انتهي منه بعد

وبالنسبة لرحيل قالت ما ودها تغير توقيعها

لذلك اليوم سأطرح التواقيع ومن ضمنهم توقيعك<<اخترت الك توقيع على ذوقي

وسوف اضيف توقيع ايلول معهم فور الانتهاء منه


<<عربي فصيح :amuse: 

تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> مشكور شبل على الفكره الروعه : جائزة التوقيع 
> بالنسبه ليا أتنازل عنه لأيلول يعني حرام مسكينه :( مشاركة وكان نفسها تفوز 
> وزمان ما شفناها ... أتنازل عن التوقيع إلى أيلول وبإنتظار إختيارها  
> وإذا أيلول ما ردت فإلى رحيل  
> وبارك الله في جهودكم  
> 
> دمتم بخير



 
*السلام عليكم*


**

*أخجلتم تواضعنا أنونة العزيز**ة*

*ما نستاهل .. صج انو كريمين ولكن الاحقية لمن جاء بالاجابة الصحيحة...*

*وانا مع النظارات والمساعدات ما وصلت صح....*

*ممنونة خية ولكن اذا كان الامر هكذا رحيل احق مني...*

*اشتقت للمسابقات ولكن الظر ضعيف جدا والاوضاع عندي ما تسمح....*

*انين والجميع ..*

*تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق... ومأجورين*

*نسألكم الدعاء وبراءة الذمة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> ماشاء الله عليك وعلى اخلاقك الكريمة
> خذا غير مستغرب عنكم يا نواصر
> 
> انا عملت3 تواقيع 
> 
> وكانت للثلاثة الأوائل 
> 
> لكن عندما رأيت اختي ايلول عملت الرابع لها <<لكني لم انتهي منه بعد
> 
> ...



 
السلام عليكم



خلاص ... ألحين راح اختفي على قولة امير الذوق....

اذا كانت خشبة البرش امتن مني... والحين صرت قد الفستقة.... :huh:  :embarrest: 

لكم مني كل الشكر..


مأجورين

نسألكم الدعاء وبراءة الذمة

----------


## Hussain.T

تم الانتهاء من جميع التواقيع

وتفضلوا 

هـــــــنا




واتمنى رؤيتكم بعد محرم من جديد

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*مساء الخير*


*عودة للفروق بين الصورتين*


*وهادي صورتين وعدد الفروقـ بينهما  إثنــ 12 ـى عــشـــ 12 ـــر فـرقـا ً* 


*الصوره بحجم صغير*

**

*ونفس الصوره بحجم كبير للي حابين الحجم الكبير*


**


*موفقين*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
* وهذي فروقي*
*وانشالله تكون صح*
**
*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
مرحبا أنون غلاتي
وكالعادة هموسوه ماتوصل الا اخر الناس
بس الحمدلله مافي غير نهوضة الغلا الي حلتها بس
وهذا هو حلي ...




الله يعطيكِ الف عافية حبيبتي على كل جهودك الجميله
الله يقضي كل جوايجك بحق
مصيبة أبي عبدالله الحسين ..
موفقة يارب في الدنيا والاخرة ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*إن شاء الله التصحيح بالغد عصرا ً*

*دمتم سالمين*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*في اخطاء في الصوره*
*ما لقيتهم امس*
*وحبيت اعدل في الحل*
*وهذي هي الصوره بعد التعديل*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نهوووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*همووووسه  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*الوالد ابو طارق*


*يعطيكم الله الف عافيه* 

*شغلكم ممتاز* 


*سيتم تقييمكم*

*تقبلوا تحياتي*










> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا أنون غلاتي
> مراااااحب همووووستي
> وكالعادة هموسوه ماتوصل الا اخر الناس
> بالعكس واصله بكير كتير همووووسه
> ...



 

*حي الله همووووسه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*أهلين مساء النور* 

*عودة للفروق بين الصورتين* 

*وهادي صورتين* 

*وعدد الفروقـ بينهما أحـــ 11 ــد عـــ 11 ــشــــ 11 ـــر فـرقـا ً*  

*الصوره بحجم صغير* 
** 
*ونفس الصوره بحجم كبير للي حابين الحجم الكبير* 

** 

*موفقين*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

السلام عليكم

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه*
*الله يعطيش ألف عافية* 
*وهذي هي فروقي*
**
*تقبلي خااالص تحياااتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا أنون الغلا ..
ياااااااااااااااه اليوم عذاااااااااااااااب
مع الشكولا عذااااااااااااااب
تحسرت وأني أطلع الفروق 
يم يم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وهذي هي الفروق ..



بالتوفيق للجميع ..
والله يعطيكِ الف عافية غلاتي ..
موفقة دوووووم يالغلا ..

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## همسة ألم

السلام ,,
اممم
مادري ويش أقول 
بس مره مره شهيتييييني 
وأتمنى إنها تكوون صح 


ومشكوووووووووووره 
ويعطك الله العافيه 
تحياتووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Hussain.T

ما شاء الله 

الصور جميله جدا

يعطيك العافية اختي انين 

ومشكوره على وضع الصور واكمال المسابقة

سيتم تقييمك للجهود الرائعة

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*مرحبا اخوي شبل* 
*مشكور على التقييم* 
*والصراحه حبيت بس انو أخلي صفحتك في أذهان الجميع وماينسوها*  
*والحمدلله على عودتك* 
*ودلحين بإنتظار عودتك لنشاطك بصفحتك المفضله* 

*تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي* 
*أختك أنين* 

*// // //* 
*سيتم تقييم من شاركوا بآخر نشاط*

*سيتم ّ التقييم بالغد أعزائي* 
*ابتسام السهم* 
*همووووسه* 
*نهــ إحساس ـضة* 
*الوالد ابوطارق* 
*همسة ألم* 


*مع تحياتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

امم

اختي انين 

الأمس كان دخولي المسابقة وردي من اجل الشكر

فأنا في هذه الأيام مشغوول بالامتحانات

فاذا تقدري تكملي المسابقة

كملي وسأكون شاكرا لك

اما ان لم تسطيعي فانت معذورة لكثرة المسابقات التي تشرفين عليها

سلامي للجميع

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أهلين أخويه شبل*

*أولا ً  الله يوفقك يارب في أختباراتك وفي جميع أمور دنياك وآخرتك*

*وثانيا ً  انته تامرني  امر  إذا بغيتني أكمل  راح يكون من دواعي سروري*

* هذا الشيء*

*ولكن نظل دائما ً بإنتظار رجوعك لصفحتك المفضلة لأنها ستكون أجمل*

* بتواجدك  ،،*

*لماذا ؟ ؟؟  لأنني فاهمة لحقيقة أكيدة وهي أنو الصور التي يبدعها الشخص*

* بيده هي أجمل وأكثر ملائمة لهذه المسابقه من الصور التي نجدها جاهزة*

* على النت وهذا اللي خلاني من زمااان أشوووف في موهبتك فرصه نادرة*

* لجعل هذا الموضوع متميزا ً عن مايشبهه من المواضيع بالمنتديات الأخرى*

*الله يوفقك أخويه شبل في الدراسه وسلملي على خالتك  معلمتي عفاف*

*  وقوللها تسلملي على الصغار الفراش الفاطمي و حبيبي باسم  وكمان على*

* اللامع وانته سلملي على رحيل* 

*وبإنتظار عودتك بفارغ الصبر*

*مع التحيه * 

*أختك  أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم والرحمه والبركه*



*مساء الخير  ...  أهلين*


*وإلى حين عودة شبل وفراغه من الأختبارات  ،  هادي صورتين جدد*

*هادي المره عدد فروقنا هو ثــ 3 ـلاثـ 13 ـة عــ 13 ــشــ 13 ــر فرقا ً* 

*بين الصورتين* 

*وكالعاده الصورتين موجودتين بحجمين مختلفين*

*حجم زغير وهادا هو* 


**

*والحجم الكبير لمحبي الحجم الكبير  وهادا هو * 


**

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


مرح ـبآ أنووون ..


أول مره أش ــارك بهالمـ س ـابقه الرآيقه ..


وهذي هي الأخ ـطاء إللي لقيتها >>




إن ش ـاء الله يكون ص ـح !!


وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*

*اخلص التحيات مني لك انوني*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا أنون الغلا ...
هذا هو حلي ..




الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يالغلا ...
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى

حليتها بس للأسف مو عارفة احملها 

صحيح انو باقي الي فرق بس على الأقل حاولت
بجد وحشتني المنافسه هون

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*شـــــواقه  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وياهلا فيش نورتي*

* وشرفتيني بالتواجد الرائع ... محاوله ممتازه فقط لديك ِ فرقـ واحد ليس* 

*بمكانه ... لكنك ِ تستاهلي تحيه كبيرة على الجهد والمشاركه* 

*ولك ِ تقييم مستحق*


*نهوووضه العزيزه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  والحل مزبوط*

* والفروقـ صح الله يعطيش الف عافيه حبيبتي على هيك شغل روعه زي ما* 

*عودتينا وتم ّ التقييم* 

*هموووووس وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  ياهلا بالغلا هموووستي*

*  الحل مزبوط والفروقـ صح سررت بروعة تواجدش الجميل وتواصلش*

* الدائم هنا لاحرمني الله منك ِ تحياتي القلبية* 

*ابتسام السهم الحل مزبوط والفروق صح الله يعطيك العافيه يارب تم ّ التقييم* 

*الوالد ابوطارق الحل مزبوط والفروقـ صح  يعطيك الله العافيه والدي على*

* المشاركه تم ّ التقييم* 

*أختي الغاليه ومعلمتي الحبيبه عفاف  أسعدتني عودتش للمسابقه وتم تقييمش*

* انتي كمان تقبلي حبي وإحترامي معلمه*


*الجميع يعطيكم الله الف عافيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش يالغالية

----------


## ابو طارق

*ونحن نشكرك  ابنتي* 

*أنين*

*على الجهد الذي تبذليه* 

*في وضع المسابقات وتصحيحها* 

*ومتابعتك للكثير من المواضيع* 

*وتقييمك واجب علينا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله ! ايش هادا الكرم كلو يبويه * 

*والله انو ماسويت إلا أبسط واجبات مسؤليتي ومابستحق هادا كلو*

*بس الصراحه انو أنا أعتز بتقييماتك ياوالدي*

* وبعتبرها متل ألواح الشيكولاته اللي بعاني من الإدمان عليها* 

*تشكر ياوالدي*

*مع كل تقدير وإحترام ليك*

*إبنتك*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا بكم

قبل فترة الاختبارات النهائية احببت وضع صوره حفظتها في الجهاز من اجلكم

صوره مضحكه 

ويوجد بها 10 فروق

==

الى الذين يحبون الاحجام الصغيره<<بيعموا عواينهم




وبحجم كبير :





التصحيح غدا ان شاء الله

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وهذا هو حلي ..



الله يعطيك العافية شبل ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*مرحبا شبل* 
*صوره فعلا ً ظريفة يعطيك الله العافيه* 
*وهادا هو حلي و إن شاء الله انو الفروقـ كلها تطلع صح* 

 


*ربي يوفقك في الأختبارات وكل أمور دنياك وآخرتك آمين*

*سيتم ّ تقييمك بالغد إن شاء الله* 
*مع التحيه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*كيفك اخي شبل*
*الله يوفقك يارب في جميع امتحاناتك*
*وهذي هي فروقي*
*وانشاء الله صح*
**
*تقبل خاالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

**





*ياهلا أبني الغالي* 


*شبل* 

*يعطيك  العافية*

*اشتقنالك  بس اكيد نعرف انك مشغول* 

*بالاختبارات  ندعوا  لك بالتوفيق  الدائم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تقييم لكـــــ يا شبل

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*وحشتني المسابقة... وانتو كمان*

*بس ما راح اشارك...*

*عوايني تعبانة والصورة الوانها صارخة شويات...* 

*يعني اذا لحقنا الجايات*

*موفقين جميعا*

*نسالكم الدعاء وبراءة الذمة*

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بالجميع 
وحشتووووووووووووووووووووني كتير كتير
عارفة انا مقصرة 
بس صايرة ما ادخل المنتدى الا قليل
ادخل النت اشبك مسن 
او ما ادخل ابدا
وفاتت علي صور أنون
بس خيرها في غيرها
وهذه المرة بعد طبعا انا جاية متأخرة 
لكن الحمد لله لحقت قبل التصحيح







 يعطيك العافية عزيزي شبل 
وبالتوفيق
وربنا لا يحرمنا من مشاركاتك وتميزك






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## fofe

وييين الصورة ؟؟

----------


## Hussain.T

> وييين الصورة ؟؟



الصوره





===

اخر موعد للمشاركة سيكون بعد 60 دقيقة بالعربي ساعة


تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

همس الصمت ..30\30

أنين 29\30

نهضة احساس 30\30

ابو طارق 30\30

ابتسام السهم 30\30

رحيل القلب 30\30

برافوو عليكم

كلكم شطار

سيتم التقييم بعد المذاكر<<اعذروني بس اتأخرت عن المذاكر

أيلول 

FoFe

اشكركم ع المرور الحلو 

وان شاء الله المرات الجايات نشوف مشاركاتكم معنا


----

هذا آخر رد لي في هذا الموضوع 

وسأعود باذن الله

بعد الاختبارات

دعواتكم الصادقة لي ولأصدقائي

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره ما لحقت الصوره رهيبه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم والرحمه والبركه* 
 
*مساء الخير ... أهلين* 

*صورتين جدد*  
* هادي المره عدد فروقنا هو عـــ 10 ــشـــ10 ــرة فروقـ*  
*بين الصورتين*  



** 





*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وف ما ادري ليش مو راضي يحمل 
وشو السالفه
على العموم اني شفت 7 فروق بس

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بصعوبهــــــ ....

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ـبآ أنووونه ..


تـ س ـلم دياااتك وربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـافيه على هيك مـ ج ـهووود ..


أنا تـ ع ـبت وأنا أدور الفروووق وبالآخ ـير مالقيت إلا تـ س ـعه ،،


الـ ع ـاشر فر رآس ـي *_* ..





ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه غناتي*
*بصراحه اني امووووووت في هذي المسابقه*
*الله يعطيش الف عافيه غناتي انون انتين وشبول على هذي المسابقه*
*والله يوفقكم في دراستكم* 
*وهذي هي فروقي مادري صح لو لا لأني طلعت 11 فرق* 
*طبعا بعد ماسويت تكبير الى الصوره شفتهم*
**
*تقبلي خااالص تحياتي انونه الغاليه*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وهذا هو حلي ..



بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا أنون الحلوة اشتقت لك 
سعيدة إني لحقت على المشاركة معاك << لا أحد يقول ما تشارك الا مع الشبل
الصورة مرة حلوة
لكنها شوي صعبة
الفرق العاشر مو متأكدة منه
هذه إجابتي
بسم الله  أتمنى تكون صحيحة








تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

ماشاء الله !

جميعكم تستحقون التقييم عن جدارة 

لأنو جميعكم حددتم الفروقـ الـعــ 10 ــشــ 10 ــرة

حقولكم كيف وحقولكم ليش بعض الإجابات طلع معاها تسـ 9 ـعـ 9 ـة فروقـ

وليش بعضكم طلع معهم احـ 11 ـد عـشـ 11 ـر فرقا ً

هذه الصوره بالأسفل موضح عليها مكان الفروقـ العشرة 




تلاحظوا أنو_ الرقم خمسـ 5 ـة_ بالساعه محسوب فيه فرقين  وأنتم أشرتم عليه وأحتسبتوه_ فرقـ واحد_

وحتى بعضكم كان من الذكاء حتى انهم قالوا شاكين بالفرق العاشر .. طبعا لأنكم اضطريتم تدوروا

 على فرق عاشر وكنتوا مو مقتنعين بانه صحيح .. وأنتم صح 

وهكذا ترون أن جميعكم أصاب مكان الفروق كلها

ولهذا تنالون التقييم بجدارة وإستحقاق

طبعا بإستثناء معلمتي عفاف اللي طلعتللنا سبـ 7ـعـ 7 ـة فروقـ

لكن هي أيضا ً سيتم ّ تقييمها لبذل الجهد

معلمه عفاف تسلم إيديكي على الجهد

ابتسام السهم الله يعطيك العافيه

شـــواقه وعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته منوره وأنتي في الواقع طلعتيللنا جميع الفروقـ

نهوووضتي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
برافو شغل رائع واللي خلاكي تدوري على الفرق الحادي عشر هو السبب اللي ذكرته لكم
 
هموووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شغلك ِ ممتاز وصح هموووسه تسلميلي

رحول إشتاقتلك العافيه ياهلا فيكي وحلك ِ روعه ومتميز وصحيح أنتي طلعتيللنا جميع الفروقـ وحتى

 لما أحترتي بمكان الفرق العاشر - اللي أنتي أصلا ً  طلعتيه - كنتي مو مقتنعه بالفرق العاشر الآخر

 وشكك بمحلو  لكن الحل صحيح تماما ً وناااايس

الوالد أبو طارق كمانه صح حلك والسبب زي ماقلتوا بالبداية 

الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه 

سيتم ّ الآن    التقييم  

مع التحيه 

أختكم أنين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم والرحمه والبركه* 
 
*مساء الخير ... أهلين* 
*قولولي ... بتحبوا البيتزا يم يم يم* 
 
*إذا بتحبوها امكن يحالفكم الحظ لإيجاد الفروقـ اليوم* 

*صورتين جدد بس انتبهوا تجوعوا أثناء الحل* 
*كمان هادي المره عدد فروقنا هو عـــ 10 ــشـــ10 ــرة فروقـ*  
*بين الصورتين*  



** 





*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..



مرح ـبآ أنوونه ..


ولك تـ س ـلم دياتك على هيك ص ـوره لـزيـزه ^_^ ..


وهذي هي فرووقي >>





إن ش ـاء الله هالمره تكون كلها ص ـح ^_* ..


ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه*
*يااااااااااي*
*شو ها البيتزا* 
*بصراحه جوعتينا كتيييييييير*
*وشهيتيناااااااا فيهااااا*
*الله يعطيش الف عافيه غناتي انونه القمر*
*وهذي هي فروقي*
*وها المره طلعت 10 ما طلعت زياده ههههه*
**
*تقبلي خااالص تحياااتي*
*دمتي بخير وعافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*شهيتينا  لاكل البيتزا* 

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

...

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أممممممممممم
حيب أشارك وياكم هالمره وإن إشاء الله 
تكون صح 
بس حرام عليش أنون شهيتيني للبيزا 

الحل :


ويعطيك ربي ألف عاااااااااااااااافيه على جهوودك ^_^
تحياتووووووووووووووو

----------


## رحيل القلب

يعطيك العافية أنونة
تسلمي ع هيك صورة 
بصراحة شهيتيني للبيتزا عليكي تجيبي لي وحدة 

أنا من بدري طلعت الإجابات بس النت النحس 
ما رضى يحملها لي
لذلك انا تأخرت كتيير





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جايه في الوقت الضايع
وهذا هو حلي للبيتزا اللذيذة والمشهيه
يم يمي ..




الله يعطيك الف عافية الغلا 
وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب ..

----------


## رحيل القلب

معذرة منك أنين
أنا في بالي إني أشرت ع الفرق العاشر
فنزلت الصورة قبل ما ارجع اشيك
بس الحين لما رجعت طليت عليها لقيت انه العاشر سقط سهوا
وهذه إجابتي من جديد






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:closedeyes: خساره ما اقدر اشارك هون

مركز التحميل خربان

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ التقييم للجميع* 

*لكن لإنشغالي سأضع لكم التعليق مع صورة الحل بالليل إن شاء الله*

*إنما تم ّ التقييم* 

*ماشاء الله  تفاعل رائع * 

*راح يفرح شبول إذا رجع وشاف انو المسابقه إستمرت وأنكم متفاعلين معها* 

*وهي إستمرت بفضل تواصلكم الدائم*

*ودائما ً هنا في فروقـ الصور مع  شبل  و  أنين*

*تحياتي لي عودة ليلا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

> خساره ما اقدر اشارك هون
> 
> مركز التحميل خربان



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*معلمتي عفاف  تقدري ترفعي الصور على أي موقع رفع آخر* 

*وصدق فقدناش معلمه* 

*معلمتي *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني كمانافتقدكم اكتييييير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*بالنسبة للحل تبع البيتزا فكان كالتالي * 

**

*وعليكم بالعافيه يارب*



*ودلحين نحط صوره جديده خلال دقائق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم والرحمه والبركه* 
 
*مساء الخير ... أهلين* 
*هادي المره ندخل عالم الخرائط الجغرافية*

*وعدد فروقنا اثـ 12 ـنـى عـ 12 ـشـ 12 ـر فرقا ً بين الخريطتين*

*بس حقولكم شيء . . .*

*أول إجابه صحيحه لها تقييمان ليس تقييم واحد* 



** 





*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ربــــــــــما

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه غناتي*
*هذي هي الفروق الي شفتها*

 

*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*توصلت الى احدى عشر   فقط*

----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ـبآ أنوونه ..


هذي هي فروووقي >>




أتمنى ص ـح ..


ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذه تجربه مع الشبل لتصليح مركز التحميل

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وهذا هو حلي
بس مالقيت الا 11 فرق ..


بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*مساء الخير . . .* 
*تصحيح المسابقه* 
*هذه هي الفروقـ الصحيحه موضحه بالصوره تحت* 
 



*وأول إجابة صحيحه بالفروقـ الأثـ12 ـنى عـ 12 ـ شـ 12 ـر*  
*هي إجابة نهوووضه فتنال تقييمان* 
*ولبقية الإجابات تقييم* 

*معلمه عفاف تقييم لنجاح تجربة الرفع على مركز التحميل* 
*معلمتي ما حلت شيء طبعا ً لكن فرحتنا بنجاح تجربتها* 
*الآن سيتم ّ التقييم* 

*ابتسام السهم* 
*نهووووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*الوالد ابوطارق* 
*شواقه ياهلا فيكي إجابتك ِ هي الإجابة الثانيه اللي أوجدت الفروقـ الـ 12* 
*هموووسه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*معلمتي عفاف مبروك نجاح التجربه*  
*يعطيكم الله العافيه جميعا ً* 
*وتسلموا على التواصل*  
*تحياتي لكم* 







> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *كيفك انونه غناتي*
> *بخيرات بشوفتكم* 
> *هذي هي الفروق الي شفتها*
> *يلا نشوف*  
>  
> 
> ...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*للأسف حتى الآن ومنذ خروجي من المنتدى الأمس عصرا ً* 

*لا أتمكن من إعطاء تقييمات*

*وسأنتظر قليلا ً حتى أستعيد القدرة على إعطاء تقييمات ثم أبدأ بتقييمكم*

*تحياتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تم التقيــــــــ2ــــــــيم أنين على الجهد الرائع

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

ننتظر الصوره 

:)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*رغم الضغط والإنشغال لكن ما ننساكم*

*و إن شاء الله صوره خلال دقائق*

*والتصحيح بعد أيام إن شاء الله*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم والرحمه والبركه* 
 
*مساء الخير ... أهلين* 
*صـــورتين جــدد* 
*وعدد فروقنا خمـ 15 ـس عـ 15 ـشـ 15 ـر فرقا ً*  





** 





*بالتوفيق للجميع*

*والتصحيح ممكن يتأخر عدة أيام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*هذه الفروقات التي وجدتها وارجوا ان تكون صحيحة* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم ..


مرح ـباً أنووونتي ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـافيه عالمـ ج ـهود والـ ص ـوره الـ ح ـلوووه ..


تفـ ض ـلي هذي فرووقي >>




إن ش ـاء الله  ص ـح ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونه*
*انشاء الله بخير*
*هذي هي فرقي* 
*بس اني شفت 16 فرق مادري يمكن في فرق حسبته عن فرقين الله اعلم*
**
*وانشاء الله يكونو صح*
*تقبلي خااالص تحياااتي* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه على التفاعل* 

*ركزوا كمان على الإضاءة بالجزء الأيسر من الصوره بالأسفل*

*يتخيل لي أنو فيها فرق تبين معكوسه* 

*إنما جهد منكم روعه  بيستحق التقييم * 

*ولي عودة للتقييم لاحقا ً*

*خلال أيام لإتاحة الفرصه للمزيد من المشاركات*

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الصوره حليوه 
كرنمي بمسلسل نبي الله يوسف
الي احب اشاهده
وهذا حلي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هلا انونتي* 
*هذي الصورة جبتها مره ثانية*
*وفيها فرق زياده على الي شفتهم قبل*
**
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*أهلين صباح الخير* 
*آسفة جدا ً على التأخير بالتصحيح* 
*طيب .. ياللي شاركوا* 
*الوالد ابوطارق* 
*شـــواقـــه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*نهوووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*معلمتي عفاف* 
*تم ّ التقييم للجميع* 
*يعطيكم الله العافيه* 
*لاحظوا الصوره الآتيه ...*  
*كنت متأملة أنو تلاحظوا هذا الفرق اللي مأشرة عليه بالسهم* 
** 
*وبالنسبة لحلول الفروق فهذه هي الفروق جميعها* 
 

 

مع التحيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اها كدا يعني
عالعموم مشكوره غناتي 
ويعطيش الله العافيه 
وتوقيعش حلو مره

----------


## 7mammah

> اها كدا يعني
> ايوه كدا معلمتي
> عالعموم مشكوره غناتي 
> العفو معلمه
> ويعطيش الله العافيه 
> الله يعافيش ويسلمش معلمتي
> وتوقيعش حلو مره
> أنتينه أحلى



*معلمتي عفاف*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم والرحمه والبركه* 
 
*  يسعد مساكم ... أهلين* 
*صـــورتين جــدد*

*بدأنا بالتدرج وصعبناها بالتدرج*

*ومع أكبر عدد من الفروقـ وإشتداد الصعوبة*

*نعود للسهل من جديد* 
*عدد فروقنا ســـ 6 ــتـــ 6 ــة فــــروقـ* 


* هالمره صوره ظلام وفي أجواء الليل كمان*

* أحسها نذاله مني* 

*بس إن شاء الله تكون سهلة وعدد الفروقـ قليل هالمره* 

** 




*بالتوفيق للجميع* 
*والتصحيح ممكن يتأخر عدة أيام*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انون قمري*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية يارب*
*وهذي هي فروقي*
**

*تقبلي تحياتي انونة*
*والله يوفقش يارب بحق غريب طوس عليه السلام*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نترك فرصه لمزيد من المشاركات لما بعد الغد إن شاء الله*

*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## Hussain.T

ما شاء الله عليك يا نين 

الصور رائعة

هذي تجربتي بعد طول غياب





طبعا الصورة رايحة لليمين شوي فصايرة الفروق ازيد من ستة

تحياتي

----------


## hope



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه جميع على المشاركه الحلوه*


*تم ّ التقييم لكم جميعا ً* 

*ودلحين صار نرجع بالمسابقه مع أخويه شبل  وإبداعاته المميزة* 

*شبل سويت اللي أقدر عليه عشان المسابقه تبقى في تواصل مع عشاقها*

*والمسابقه بتنتظرك منزماان تتواصل معها  ويلا دورك  من دلحين*

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

 كل الشكر اليكم جميعا للتواصل مع هذه المسابقة صرحة فرحتوا قلبي 

وبما انو الصورة عليي فحطيت ليكم صورة كانت موجودة في الجهاز من زمان 

الصورة حلوة والفروق تتدرج من السهل الى الصعب

وعدد الفروق 10 فروق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




*احتمال في المره القادمة نسوي المرحله المؤهلة الى الجائزة الكبرى فعلى جميع المشاركين الاستعداد*

بالتوفيق للجميع

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اهلا بعودتك يا شبل*
*وهذي هي فروقي*
**
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا بالشبل
خلصت امتحانات 
الصورة مرة حلوة 
عجبتني كتير
هذه إجابتي







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يعطيك الله العافيه شبل شغل روعه  وهادي هي محاولتي*

**

*موفقين*

----------


## Hussain.T

بداية جميلة

ما شاء الله كلكم اجاباتكم صحيحة

الصورة القادمة اتوقع انها تكون صعبة للغاية؛لانها بتكون مرحلة التأهل للجائزة<<واللي ما يبغى يتأهل ويانا اله صوره بعد

المهم

 تم التقييم

انتظروني\\

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا شبل 
ونحن بالأنتظار

----------


## hope

*مرحباً ـ ـ ،،*

*حسيتهآ اصعب من الي قبل*


**

*يعطيك العآفيهـ* 
*وبانتظار الصوره الجديدهـ*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

اعذروني ع التأخير

انها الصوره الؤهله الى الجائزة الكبرى<<ما صارت دي بطاقة سوا

انا اول شي سويت صورتين

بس الحين بحط صوره وحده لان الثانية سويتها معقده<<بتشوفها بعد هذي الصورة لكن فقط للإطلاع

فصارت الصوره سهلة والكل ان شاء الله يتأهل ويانا

عدد الفروق(4_6)






تحياتو

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يمكن  
 
^^
بالغلط هذا

إلي تحت محذوف ... يعني ما شفت إلا 4

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## Hussain.T

STOOOOOOOOOOOP 
اول شي ترى Alnassrah.com هذا مو فرق  
بس في فرق صعب واجد ويبغله حساب دقيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـاء الـ خ ـير ..


يـ ع ـطيك ربي الـ ع ـااافيه خ ـيو ش ـبل عالمـ ج ـهود الطيب ..


وتفـ ض ـل هذي فروقي >>





دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Hussain.T

سوف اعطي فرصة أيضا للذين شاركوا لتعديل مشاركتهم

تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

...

----------


## hope

*مرحباً*

*يعطيك الف عآفيه شبل* 
*طلعت عيوني ومآشفت غير هذولآ* 

**


*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ثبتت اجابتي
ما باحاول 
خلاص 
تعبت

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا شبل و الجميع
ما كنت موجودة بالأمس
ومن حظي تأجل التصحيح 
عشان أشارك معكم 
هذا اللي شفته 







ربي يعطيك العافية شبل 
وبانتظار التصحيح 






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم*

*بالنسبه لي توصلت إلى خمسـ 5 ـة فروقـ* 


**

*مشكور شبل*

*وبالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

تأخرت عليكم في التصحيح ساامحوني

اول شي صار في عندي غلط وهو اني مانبهتكم لرابط الشبكة هذا مش فرق لكن ياللي حطه زياده بحسبه اله صح

عدد الفرووق خمسة

وهالمره ياللي تأهلو ويانا هم:

شفايف وردية

ابتسام السهم

hope<<ههه عواينش كل طافرين 

بش ثلاثة

طبعا هالثلاثة حصلو على تقييم في 2

وبقية المتسابقين تقييم


سوف احدد لكم موعد<<وان شاء الله ما  نتأخر كالعادة

والبقية ايضا لهم صوره خاصة بهم

وكما وعدتكم الصورة الصعبة تذكروا انها للإطلاع واللي يحلها عادي :




تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

غدا ان شاء الله الساعة الثالثة عصرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وحشتنا طلتك شبل 
 لا انت ولا انين 
المكان ظلم بدونكم
ننتظر غدا على احر من الجمر

----------


## Hussain.T

للمتأهلين

3 فرووق


اقرأوا  الرد الثاني

----------


## Hussain.T

في الموعد تماما

هالمرة حددت عدد الفروق لان الصوره صعبة

والمتأهلين هم:

شفايف وردية

ابتسام السهم

hope

بالمناسبة :

جائزة اول متسابق تقييم في 6 + بطاقة سوا 10 ريال

المتاسابق الثاني تقيم في 5

الثالث تقييم في4

يلا شدو الهمة

بالتوفيق للجميع

بعد لحظات صورة الغير متأهلين بستكون موجودة

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

وهذي صووورة الغير المتأهلين طازجة جدا

وسهلة كمان

5 فرووق بس




بالتوفيق 

تحياتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**

*تقبل تحياتي اخوي شبل*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## hope

مرحباً

كأني جايه  اخر وحده  :nosweat: 

المهم هذا حلي

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليكم ,,
إممم عادي أشااارك وياكم ؟؟
الصوره مره عاجبتني 
تحيآتوووووووووووو

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## Hussain.T

همسة ألم اكيد تقدري تشاركي بس في الصورة الثانية(البنت الانيمي)

----------


## رحيل القلب

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
وحشتوني كتير
ووحشتني المشاركة معكم << عارفة إني صايرة مو خوش عضوة بس معليش ظروف نفسية ورسايل وهيك شغلات

المهم هذه هي إجابتي 







تحياتي .... رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي والله رحوله نفتقدش كثير

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبـــــا
شكرا للسمح لي بالمشااركهــــ
حلي خليته ملون علشان الليله 
مبارك عليكم الليله
وإن شاااء الله يكوووون صح 

تحيآآتووووووووووووو

----------


## نجووووم

*مرررررحبا ياحلويييييييين*

*حابة أشارك معكنن بالفروق*

*وأول شي حبيت أبدأ بالصورة الصعبة وجبت بس 3 فروق مالاقيت غيرهن*


 

*يللا مين الشاطر اللي حيجيب أكتر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله نجوم خيو 
الله يوفقش
متنافسه قويه

----------


## نجووووم

*حبيبتي ولا يهمك أنا بالفروق مافي أحلى مني بعجبك كتيييييير*


*بس شكلكن ماعرفتو فرق رابع غير اللي أنا جبهم صووووووووح*

*يللا ياكثوليييين شدو حيلكم بالصعب شوي*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

آآسف ع التأخير

غدا ان شاء الله التصحيح وصورة جديدة

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

مايحتاج اقوليكم تعرفوني دايم اتأخر

بس جا وقت وقت التصحيح...

فلنبدأ بالمتأهلين ولنرى من منهم تفوق على الآخر..

شفايف وردية

<متسابقة كشخة واذا قالوا نتحدى ما احد يقدر عليها ، يعني متنافسة قوية

ابتسام السهم

<هذا صديقي وطالع عليي فنان في كل شي واللي مايعرف اله يتعلمه ويتقنه <<مدح في نفسي بعد هههه

hope

<والله العالم كأنها تحب تتأخر زيي عدل ، وهي من احسن المتنافسين عندنا..وعواينها دايم...

---
هههه هذي مقدمة عن كل المتنافسين

بعد ما ضفت الصوره بدقائق رأيت اختي شفايف موجودة في الموضوع فقلت:النتيجة محسومة الى شفايف

وبعدها تفاجأت انو ابتسام هو اللي جاوب اول

>المهم<

اول اجابة صحيحة كانت من نصيب اللي ربح معانا تقييم في 6 + بطاقة سوا 10 ريال 

هو المتسابق صاحب اول اجابة اخي العزيز:ابتسام السهم..ألف الف الف مبروووووووووووووك...

===

اما الاجابة الثانية كانت من نصيب من حصل على تقييم في 5 وهي المتنافسة القوية اختي شفايف وردية..

===

الاجابة الثاثة كانت من نصيب من حصل على تقييم في 4 متنافستنا المتأخره hope

هذا بالنسبة للمتأهلين

*خيو ابتسام البطاقة برسلها الك في تقييم*

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

صحيح اني دايما متأخر

التصحيح باختصار كبير:

مبروووك الف الف مبروووك للجميع

بس لحظة لحظة

جتنا متنافسة قوية لا مو بس قوية الا عنيدة ويش ماكانت الصوره صعبه تحلها اسمها:نجوم

ياهلا فيش خيتو وصراحة ما توقعت اني اشوف احد حال الصوره صح 

اتمنى انك تشاركي ويانا على طوول

تم التقييم الى همسة ألم غدا اكمل - وأجيب صوره وياي

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروووووووك للفايزين 
عقبالنا 
واني اشهد الى شفايف جلست وجلست وطال الجلوس
وابت اتقوم الا وهي حاله المسابقه
وفعلا حلتها سبقها ابتسام لكن ما شاء الله عليها 
قدها وقدود

----------


## Hussain.T

اعذروني اليوم ما عندي صوره ونفسيتي ما ادري ويش فيها

خلوها لبكره

----------


## أموله

اأنتظر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبل خير ان شاء الله 
ببركات يوم الجمعه 
نريد صوره

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

دخلت وكلي امل لتنشيط قوة ملاحظتي
فلم اجد الصورة  :no: 
اشتقت لهذه المسابقة 
سأنتظر الصورة ،، ربما !!
تحياتي
دمتم بود...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش خيو لؤلؤة 
وحشتنا طلتش البهيه

----------


## Hussain.T

Hi
،،،

الأمس انا سوي صوره بش اخوي مدري وشو سوى بالجهاز وانحذفت فقلت اعوضكم بصوره حلوه

لشخصية محبوبة اتوقع الكل يعرفها قصة جميلة جدا

و اسم هذه الشخصية....ما بقول اسمه

عدد الفروق في هذه الصوره 7 !7 بس 

بسم الله




سوف تتوقف هذه المسابقة(لفترة) لاني مشغول بالمدرسة و الفوتوشوب<بنتعلم حاجات جدد ان شاء الله

بالتوفيق للجميع

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## Hussain.T

> 



اهلين بابوي 

فيه عند خطأ في فرق عكست ما بين...

اعد النظر والدي

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا شبل
الصورة مرة حلوة لشخصية حلوة كتيييييييييييييييير

وهذه إجابتي 

راح نشتاق لك كتيييييييييييييييييير شبول ولصورك المميزة



تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


مـ س ـاء الـ خ ـير خ ـيي ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـافيه عالمـ ج ـهود الطيب ..


وهذي فروقي >>





ودمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

متـــــــــباااركين بالمولد


فــــرووووووقي السبببعه




ولو اني اششششك انه في خـطأ لكن عالسريع بااااروح المسجد


مبررروك

تحيااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## نجووووم

*خساااااااارة شكلي وصلت متأخرة* 

*مو من نصيبي أكون أول ذكية* 

*يللا مو مشكلة بنتظر الصورة اللي بعدها*

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## Hussain.T

نجووم خية الصور ما تطلع

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مرحبا خوي شبل*
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*وهذي هي فروقي*
**
*ربي ويفقك يارب اخوي*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## نجووووم

*خيو شبل أنا بالأصل ماحطيت لا صورة ولاشي* 

*بصراحة إزا بدي أحط صورة يعني جوابي حيكون نفس الأعضاء اللي قبلي* 

*مابحس نفسي حليت شي بمجهودي >>> كلو لطش من اللي قبلي* 

*خيو عندي اقتراح بسيط ...*

*هلأ الأعضاء اللي عبجابو معك كتااااااار كتير وكلهن بتحسب جوابهن صح*

*اقتراحي إلك من بعد إذنكـ يعني ..*

*أول عضو بجاوب عالصورة اللي حضرتكـ بتحطها وبتكون فروقه كامله بكون هوه الفايز وبيستحق التقييم*

*وهوه اللي بيختار صورة جديدة للأعضاء وبقيٍم أول عضو بفوز معه وهكذا ......*

*وهاد مجرد اقتراح مو أكتر .. نظرا لإنشغالكـ عن الموضوع حتى الأعضاء ماينتظروكـ كتير* 

*والقرار بيرجع لحضرتكـ بالأول والأخير* 

*بس إنشالله مايجيني* *طخ من ورا اقتراحي*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *خيو شبل أنا بالأصل ماحطيت لا صورة ولاشي* 
> 
> *بصراحة إزا بدي أحط صورة يعني جوابي حيكون نفس الأعضاء اللي قبلي*  
> *مابحس نفسي حليت شي بمجهودي >>> كلو لطش من اللي قبلي*  
> *خيو عندي اقتراح بسيط ...* 
> *هلأ الأعضاء اللي عبجابو معك كتااااااار كتير وكلهن بتحسب جوابهن صح* 
> *اقتراحي إلك من بعد إذنكـ يعني ..* 
> *أول عضو بجاوب عالصورة اللي حضرتكـ بتحطها وبتكون فروقه كامله بكون هوه الفايز وبيستحق التقييم* 
> *وهوه اللي بيختار صورة جديدة للأعضاء وبقيٍم أول عضو بفوز معه وهكذا ......* 
> ...



 
طبعا اقتراحك حلوو كثييير وكدا بتصير المنافسة احلى

لكن انتم ايها المتنافسون هل تأيدوا هذه الفكره حاليا او لا؟؟<<بعد فترة بتشوفوا بتصير المنافسة ازيد حماس  عندي ليكم خوش فكره

بانتظار ردودكم

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*الفكرة  بحد ذاتها  ممتازة* 

*انما من يضمن  تواجد جميع المشاركين* 

*او تجميعهم في وقت واحد* 

*في هذه الحالة  سيكون صاحب الحل الاول* 

*هو من يتواجد باستمرار في المنتدى* 

*اذا كان هناك  طريقة  للحصول على الحلول* 

*دون ان يراها الاعضاء الباقون  سيكون الحل  سهل* 

*ولو كان هناك  امكانية  الرسائل الخاصة* 

*لكانت الحلول  تصل  لك  بدون ان يطلع عليها احد* 

*وفي  النهاية* 

*هذه  مسابقتك  وانت  تصرف فيها كما يحلو لك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مثل ما قال الوالد 
الاقتراح جدا حلو 
لكن يبي اله موعد واعلان مسبق 
ومو الكل بشارك 
والقرار الك يا ولد اختي 
بس نتمنى يصير في حماس اكثر ولوحات اكثر 
وبانتظار مفاجئتك

----------


## Hussain.T

كلامكم صحيح

انا كنت راح أغيب عن المسابقة لاجل المسابقة كنت اخطط الى تطويرها وزيادة الحماس فيها

لكن كذا ماينفع

لانو التطوير يحتاج الى وقت وجهد كثيير

كذا عندكم ثلاث خيارات وهم:

1- أن نكمل االمسابقة دوون تطوير
2- ان نكمل المسابقة لكن الصور ليست من عملي بل منقوولة من المنتديات الأخرى.
3- أن يكمل شخص ثاني المسابقة وتكون الصور من عمله<<هنا يعتمد على الشخص من يتبرع من المصممين؟؟

بانتظار ردكم 

تحياتي

----------


## نجووووم

*أخ شبل أكيييييد مافي معارضة لتطوير المسابقة ولزيادة الحماس* 
*بس المشكلة إني شفتكـ مشغول كتير وصاير ضغط عليكـ من جهة الصور* 
*ومشان هيك اقترحت إنو كل عضو يحط صورة حاليا لتفعيل الموضوع >> مو مشكلة لو ماكنت من عمله أهم شي يمشي الموضوع*  
*ولما بتفضى حضرتك بتعمللنا كم تصميم حلو وبتحطلنا ياه ومنكمل المسابقة* 
*وهاد مجرد رإي مو أكتر أخي الكريمـ*

*بتمنى تكون فكرتي وصلتكـ مزبوط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  شخصيا  مع التطوير * 

*اما  ان اضع مسابقات وصور  ((لا اعرف))* 

*هذه مهمة  صعبة * 

*ساترك لك  ان تختار ما يحلو  لك ويكون ضمن* 

*وقتك  ويهمني  دراستك  اكثر من المسابقة* 


*بالتوفيق   ابني* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبل غناتي 
الي اتشوفه مناسب سويه 
لو كانت انونه الغاليه موجوده لكن تعاونكم حلو 
انت ورايك ودراستك 
واذا طولت علينا نجوم موجوده وغيرها موجودين 
الي يبي يساهم يساهم 
بس انت الأصل 
ويعطيكم الف عافيه 
ومعا لرقي الشبكه 
والإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضيه

----------


## Hussain.T

خلاص راح أغيب عن هني واليوم ببدي في تطوير المسابقو وتجهيزها

تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*اوكي  ابني* 

*شبل الطفوف* 

*وسوف ننتظر جديدك*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Hussain.T

:toung: 
مرحبا




واخيرا مسابقة

((اكتشف الفروق)) 

تعود من جديد

...المسابقة معروفة ولا تحتاج الى شرح  :toung: 

...موعد المسابقة كل ليلة عدا يومي (الأربعاء_الخميس)<<انا مش موجود :rolleyes: 

في الساعة 7:45 تقريبا

..{المناسبات الدينية اجازة}.. 







*قوانين المسابقه*




*1_ من حق كل متسابق أن يضع رد واحد فقط لكل صوره<<اللي يحط ردين يعتبر غاائب*




*2_ عدم تعديل اي رد* 
*واي تعديل سيعرض صاحبه للخصم درجة واحدة*





*3- عن كل يوم غياب ستخصم درجتين من رصيد العضو*





*4_ سيكون في رصيد كل عضو 30 نقاط قبل بداية المسابقة*





*5- ستستمر المسابقة لمدة 14 يوما ,بعدها يحدد الفائزين*

*6-ستخصم نقطة لكل من يجيب أجابة خاطئة*

*7- كل شخص لايدلي باجابة ستخصم منه نقطتين* 
*8-سيتم طرد العضو اللي يغيب 5 أيام متواصلة*
*9-اللي يصير رصيده صفر يودعنا*
*++++*
*سيتم عرض صوره جديده*



*كل* 

*يوم*




*واول من يجيب اجابه صحيحه*














*له 10 نقاط*













*والثاني* *5 نقاط*
















*والثالث** ثلاث نقاط*



بعد هذه المراتب
1نقطة واحدة فقط


من يجمع أكبر عدد من النقاط 





هو الرابح 

جوائز المسابقة:
الى الآن لم تحدد
سوف أقوم بالتنسيق مع شبكة 
وسأعرض الجوائز
هنا
.
*
.
الباب مفتوح للتسجيل 
آخر يوم للتسجيل يوم السبت

ان شاء الله عجبتكم الفكره :bigsmile: 
تحياتي...

----------


## ابو طارق

*فكرة  جميلة* 

*بس موضوع الغياب ارجوا* 

*ان تجد له حل لانه شوي  صعب للجميع*

*ان يتواجد كل هذه المدة  المتواصلة* 

*واترك لك  التصرف* 

*ساكون  اول مشترك* 

*((1))*

*مع كل تقدير  ابني* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *فكرة جميلة* 
> 
> *بس موضوع الغياب ارجوا*  
> *ان تجد له حل لانه شوي صعب للجميع* 
> *ان يتواجد كل هذه المدة المتواصلة*  
> *واترك لك التصرف*  
> *ساكون اول مشترك*  
> *((1))* 
> *مع كل تقدير ابني*  
> ...



ماشاء الله 

اول متسابق حضر

==
امممم

ما اتوقع ان في أحد بيغيب خمسة أيام ورى بعض 

يعني لو غاب 5 أيام منفصلة عادي

ما ادري يعنو بفكر شويات بعد

==

بانتظار المتسابقين.... :rolleyes: 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سجلووووووووووووووني
ثالث متسابقه
والله يقدرني عالتنافس الشريف
والله وافكار روعه 
بعد غيابك شبل

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*فكرة رووعة اخوي شبل*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*واني كذلك من المسجلين معاكم*
*الله يوفقك شبول*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## الباسمي

الفكرة جميلة ولكن الصورتين يمكن يصيروا صعبتين لكن
إن شاء الله إتصير الصورتين
سهلتين و
نفوز

----------


## Hussain.T

1-  ابو طارق
2- عفاف الهدى
3- نهصة احساس
4- الباسمي

الى الآن أربغة فقط...

أتطلع للمزيد

تحياتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*الفكرة حلوة*

*بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس...*

*ما اكون هني الا الجمهة يمكن... يعني 5 ايام ورا بعض غيااااب...*

*موفقين*

*الله وياكم*

----------


## نجووووم

*أنا جييييييييييييييييييييت*

**


*فكرتك روعة أخ شبل* 

*وياسيدي أنا سجلووووووووووني معكن*

----------


## Hussain.T

بكره العصر آخر يوم

الساعة 6:15 بقفل التسجيل

واللي سجلوا 5 بس

تحطمت معنوياتي  :sad2: 

وين بقية الاعضاء:

أنين<<غايبة عن المنتدى الله يردها لنا بالسلامه

رحيل القلب<<جهازها خربان

همس الصمت<< :huh: 

اسيرة شوق<< :huh: 

ابتسام السهم<< :huh: 

شوق المحبة<< :huh: 

Hope<< :huh: 

شفايف وردية<< :huh: 

ووووو :huh: 

أين انتم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشبل ولا تزعل 
راح اسوي دعايه اليوم عند
 الفراش الفاطمي
شفايف ورديه
وحبيبي باسم 
حفيدة الرسول
القمرية 
وشذاوي وصلت اتوقع تشارك معانا
شمعة امل
وراح انشوففففففف
يجو والا لا 
وخلي الحماس مشعلل 
عشان تشعلل المسابقه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اني ابغى اشترك

----------


## Hussain.T

> الشبل ولا تزعل 
> راح اسوي دعايه اليوم عند
> الفراش الفاطمي
> شفايف ورديه
> وحبيبي باسم 
> حفيدة الرسول
> القمرية 
> وشذاوي وصلت اتوقع تشارك معانا
> شمعة امل
> ...



شكرا خالتي على الدعاية

انا كنت بسوي اعلان بس قلت المسابقة جمهورها واجد ما يحتاج اعلان

انا في الانتظار :sad2:

----------


## Hussain.T

> اني ابغى اشترك



هلا بالفراش الفاطمي  :amuse: 

زين انك استجبتي لعفاف وسجلتي معانا

اسعدني تسجيلك  :bigsmile: 

وبانتظار البقية :rolleyes:

----------


## Hussain.T

الليلة الساعة 7:45

بنبدأ المسابقة

عدد الفروق ثابت في المسابقة وهو #5فروق#

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كمان شفايف بتشترك 
سجلوها 
بس مشغولة اليوم كتير 
ما يمديها حاليا تدخل
سجلها رحم الله والديك

----------


## عطور

انا كمان سجلوني

----------


## رحيل القلب

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
كيفكم كلكم 
عاد أنا سمعت من الشبل إن المسابقة حتكون شديدة وتسجيل وحركات
جتني فوحة لان الله يسلمكم جهازي عطلان كم يوم صحته مش ولابد
قلت اليوم خلني احاول فيه يمكن خفت السخونة منه <<<<<<<<خخخخ هبوط الضغط مأثر عليه 
والحمد لله عطاني فرصة أسجل 
بس إن شاء الله يكمل معروفه ويعطيني فرصة أشارك لحد ما نوديه الهوسبيتل يفحصوه ويوصفوا له علاج 
أنا معااااااااااااااااااكم 





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

الآن انتهى التسجيل

1-ابو طارق

2- عفاف الهدى

3- نهضة احساس

4- الباسمي

5- نجووم

6- الفراش الغاطمي

7- عطور

8- شفايف وردية

9- رحيل القلب

===فقط لا غير

واللي يشارك غير المسجلين..المشرفين بيحذفوا ردودهم

=

مع الموعد تماما راح التكون الصوره موجودة

والتصحيح غداً

خلكم جاهزين

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

-_-

ستكون الجازة الأولى ليست بطاقة وانما شيء مختلف تماما

 :wink:  :wink: 
 :bigsmile: 

هكذا سنسير مع خمسة فروق فقط طيلة المسابقة<<لربما المراحل الاخيرة تزيد عدد الفرروق

ونبدأ بأول صورة سويتها لكم

لشخصية ما اعرفها عدل خلوو اهل الخبرة يعرفونا بها :wink: 



سيتم تقييمكم للمشاركة الرائعة  :amuse: 

وسارعوا بالاجابة الصحيحة :toung: 

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

الاجابة مفتوحة حتى وقت التصحيح

----------


## الباسمي

شكرا جزيلا على المسابقة

----------


## رحيل القلب

بصراحة حاولت كتير
ما طلع عندي غير هاي 
good luck للبقية





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شاكه في احد الفروق 
بس نتوكل على الله

----------


## عنيده

ليش عاد ما يصير اشارك  :sad2:  .. 

يلا خيرها بغيرها .. 

بالتووفيق..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*جيت متأخرة* 
*بس هذي هي فروقي شفتهم كلهم*
*بس ان شاء الله صح*
**
*تقبل تحياتي شبول*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا 
اربعة اللي وصلوا 
انا حددت الوقت علشان تصيروا كلكم هنا وما تصير لخبطه ويصير التنافس سريع 
يعني حماس بقي خمسة أعضاء لم يصلوا بعد 
انا من ناحيتي التزمت بالوقت تماما والبقية عليكم
التصحيح لن ينتظر أي أحد
<<التصحيح اليوم العصر أو بداية المغرب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اني حصلت (6)فروق بس ماني متاكدة

----------


## نجووووم

*يااااربي جيت متأخرة* 

*خيو شبل طلعلي 6 فروق مو خمسة* 

**

----------


## الباسمي

هذي الصور

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

 :toung: 

صار عندي خربوط خلا الفروق تصير ستة :weird: 

الآن التصحيح:

1- رحيل القلب 40 :rolleyes: 

2-عفاف الهدى 35 :nuts: 

3- نهضة احساس 33 :icon30: 

4- ابو طارق 31 :wavetowel2: 

5- الفراش الفاطمي31  :ongue: 

6- نجوووم 31 :bleh: 

7- الباسمي31 :clap: 

8- شفايف وردية 28 :evil: 

9- عطور28  :sad2: 


عفاف الهدى وينها شفايف ما بينت؟؟ :huh: 

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Hussain.T

4 دقائق فقط

استعدوا جيدا

----------


## Hussain.T

دقيقة واحدة فقط

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا 
بعد ما جربتوا المرة الأولى كيف كانت المسابقة 
اعطوني رايكم انا متحمس لو لا.. 
اما انتون مش متحمسون ابداً :evil:  
واذا ما تلتزموا بالوقت بغير نظامي وياكم  :wink: 
 <<اللي الوقت مو عاجبينه يرفع إيده..اقصد يقولي ومتى تبغوا
راح تكون فيه بونسات للي يبغي يرفع مستواه كم نقطة.. :rolleyes: بس مو اليوم المرات الجاية بحدد لكم 
== 
صورتنا اليوم بتحكي إلنا عن جماعة اشترهت من شركة ديزني 
وانا جبتها لكم من قبل بس غيرت الفروق هالمرة :amuse:  
خمسة فروق لا أكثر<<اللي يطلع أزيد بشرط ان يكونوا صحيحن بتحسب الإجابة نفس الشي :toung: هذا اذا فيه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

 

عفاف شوفي لينا شفايف خوش منافسة صراحة غيابها اله أثر :cool:  
بالتوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله قلت اليها الحين بتشارك بس اني قبلها

----------


## الباسمي

إنشاء الله إنفوز

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## الباسمي

إنشاء الله نفوز بإذن الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كنت باجي اسرع 
ببس الباسمي اخرني
مو لاقي صفحة الفروق

----------


## رحيل القلب

جيت متأخرة شوي






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## Hussain.T

وصلوا ثلاثة 

<<اي هالمرة عجبتوني ادخل الصفحة اشوفكم موجودين بالصفحة 

بعد في جائزة للمتسابق اللي يحضر أول

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبل*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## المتحير

السلم عليكم




ان شاء الله نفوز

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذي الفـرووق

----------


## hope

مالاحظت غير 4 بس ~_~
والخامس شفته من حل البقيه ههـ ^ ^ 

دمت بخير

----------


## الباسمي

الحمد الله إكتشفنا الفروق بالغصب لقيت الثوب البرتقالي

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحباا

فيه كم واحد ما يجوا الا متأخرين ، تحمسوا شباب :wink: 

التصحيح:
2-عفاف الهدى 45 :nuts: 

1- رحيل القلب 45 :rolleyes: 


3- نهضة احساس 34 :icon30: 

4- ابو طارق 32 :wavetowel2: 

5- الفراش الفاطمي32  :ongue: 

6- نجوووم 29 :bleh: 

7- الباسمي32 :clap: 

8- شفايف وردية31 :evil: 


9- عطور26  :sad2: ثاني يوم خية :evil: 

صار فيه تعادل

مين بيفوز بالآخر؟؟؟

سوف نرى

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

المتحير

اسيرة شوق

Hope

انتم ما سجلتوا معانا في المسابقة 

اذا بتسجلوا عندكم فرصة لبعد يومين بس بتنخصم عليكم أيام غياب

الأمر يعود الى الجماعة أعطيهم تقييم ؟؟

جزاء من يتأخر<<انا شديد في هالمسابقة كلش :help: 

تحيااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني جاهزه يلا قبل لا انعس

----------


## الباسمي

إنشاء الله نفوز الأول

----------


## Hussain.T

4 دقائق

استعداد

----------


## Hussain.T

دقيقة 

واحدة

هههه صورتكم اليوم كشخة أتوقع

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

((لغير المسجلين انقر هنا))

نعود في الليلة الثالثة مع مشابقتنا  :amuse: 

وصوره جديده لشخصية من كوكب زمردة  :amuse: 

وهي شخصية محبوبة لدى الفراش الفاطمي  :wink: 

طبعا صار فيه تقدم وتراجع لبعض المتسابقين  :toung: 

وبعض المتسابقين المسابقة مو على بالهم اصلا  :wink: 

<<هم الخسرانين  :rolleyes: 

بعد الهدره نشوف الصوره:



بالتوفيق للجميع

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**

----------


## رحيل القلب



----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعبه واااااااااااااااجد
حليت ثلاثه وجا علوي على غفلة وطفى الجهاز المشكله نسيت الفرق الثالث

----------


## الباسمي

الحمد الله كشفنا الفروق

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى

قبل لا نبدأ بلوحة الليلة 
ابغى اطلع الي في قلبي
البارحه بعد طول انتظار والتعب والأنفلونزا
والتركيز اني وشفايف مع بعض
بكل سهوله علاوي البطل  :huh: يشيل الفيش من الكهرب 
واتكهربت اني على طول  :evil: وقلت خلاص ما اني حاله 
هدوني الجماعه :sad2:  بس المشكله اني نسيت الفرق الثالث :huh: 
وطلعنا 4 فروق والفرق الثالث حصلناه اخر واحد  :wacko: 
كن وصلوا الجماعه كلهم قبلنا :sad2: 
بعد ما كنا مؤهلين نوصل اول ناس
واني وشفايف مع بعض لازم الأولى اتحل بعدين الثانيه
وكل مره نتشابق مين الي بتحل قبل
وحده اتغاور وحده اتحل 
البارحه اتفقنا انحل مع بعض وبعدين نرسل الأجابات اسرع لينا
وصار الي صار 
وسامحونا على الهدره
بس الي في قلبي مصر يطلع
هاهاهاهاها
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحباا

المتأخرين يعرفوا نفسهم هالمره :wink: 


وقصة عفاف الهدى مرة مؤثرة  :sad2: 

<<اتحمليهم هالجهال ما عليه.. :amuse:  وقصتش ويا شفايف انا عندي حل <<تاخذوا لابتوبي اللي باخذهم بعدين  :toung: 


التصحيح:
1-عفاف الهدى 46 :nuts: 

2- رحيل القلب 50 :rolleyes: 


3- نهضة احساس 44 :icon30: 

4- ابو طارق 33 :wavetowel2: 

5- الفراش الفاطمي33  :ongue: 

6- نجوووم 27 :bleh:  ثاني يوم غياب...

7- الباسمي35 :clap: 

8- شفايف وردية32 :evil:  مره ثانية ابغي التحديد يكون عدل :rolleyes: 


9- عطور24  :sad2: ثالث يوم خية :evil: 

طبعا هذا مش بالترتيب  :wacko: 

رائع تفاعلكم

تحياتي

----------


## الباسمي

إن شاء الله نفوز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشبل
حبيت ابلغكم ان عطوووور
تعتذر عشان الأمتحانات 
ما تقدر اتشارك

----------


## Hussain.T

> الشبل
> 
> حبيت ابلغكم ان عطوووور
> تعتذر عشان الأمتحانات 
> 
> ما تقدر اتشارك



وأخيرا عرفت السالفة  :rolleyes: 

الله يساعدها ويوفقها في اختباراتها ياارب 

شكرا عفاف 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شفايف تستعد للأجابه
من لابتوبها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عفاف مستعده

----------


## شفايف وردية

*وأنا كمان مستعدة يا شبببببببببببببببل*

----------


## Hussain.T

وانا كمان مستعد

بس ع الوقت بالضبط :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صارت ثمان الى شوي؟

----------


## Hussain.T

2 دقيقتان

----------


## Hussain.T

دقيقة واحدة فقط

<<60 ثانية بالانجليزي

استعدوا

----------


## Hussain.T

1
2
3

7:45 تماما

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مرحبا بكم

الليلة الأربعاء آخر ليلة في هذا الإسبوووع

بعد التقدم اللي شفناه واضح 

من نهضة احساس 

ورحيل القلب 

والباسمي

والتراجع اللي صار لعفاف الهدى بشبب علاوي :wink: 

سنرى من سيعجز عن حل هذه الصوره السهلة<<خوفتكم صح  :wink: 

الصوره لشخصية سندباد هالشخصية الآثرية الحلوة<<اشاهدها أيام زمان

لكن مو لوحده وياه أصحابه بعد   :rolleyes: 

سموا بالرحمن

و ابدأوا بالحل مباشرةً



 سهلة لا أحد يقول صعبه  :toung: 

التفاعل السريع يلا 

بالتوفيق للجميع

مع تحيات 

شبلكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

والي اخرني الباسمي 
بالدقيقه يسألني بدأت الفروق والا لا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للمعلوميه 
شفايف مو محصله الرسام في لابتوبها

----------


## صفآء الروح



----------


## رحيل القلب



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## شفايف وردية

*اخ تعبت اركب وانزل ياشبل مو مندله الرسام حقي*

----------


## الباسمي

صحيح الفروق بصيطين

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

هــــلااا

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

<<جا يوم الجمعة وموعد التصحيح

عفاف الهدى و الباسمي 

الصورة راح تكون موجودة دائما ان شاء الله في تمام الساعة 7:45 بتوقيت المنتدى

ابو طارق مفتقدين حماسك  :huh: 

==

التصحيح:
1-عفاف الهدى 56 :nuts: 

2- رحيل القلب 53 :rolleyes: 


3- نهضة احساس 49 :icon30: 

4- ابو طارق 34 :wavetowel2: 

5- الفراش الفاطمي34  :ongue: 

6- نجوووم 25 :bleh:  ثالث يوم غياب...

7- الباسمي36 :clap: 

8- شفايف وردية33 :evil:  ما يصير الجهاز بدون رسام لأنه برنامج تبع ويندوز :rolleyes: 


9- عطور22  :sad2: اليوم الرابع  :rolleyes: 

طبعا هذا مش بالترتيب  :wacko: 

رائع تفاعلكم


(\/اسيرة شوق _28_ نظرا لتفاعلك سجلتك معانا\/)

القوانين موجودة في صفحة 52

الليلة وفاة ما فيه صوره

وليلة المولد مافيه صورة..بس متى يصير؟؟

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

يلا جهزوا نفسكم لصورة اليوم

----------


## الباسمي

شكرا على الفروق يا شبل الطفوف

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

يلا شباب حماس اليوم علشاني<<بكره عليي 4 اختبارات :wacko: 

صورتنا اليوم ما شفتها 

لأني مستعجل

هالإسبوع كله اختبارات  :weird: 

يلا الصوره



دعواتكم لي

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**
*بالتوفيق شبل*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## رحيل القلب

هلا شبول
بالتوفيق 
وربنا يسهل عليك اختباراتك 

هذه فروقي 




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## الباسمي

الفروق اليوم صعبة إشوية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله سبب تأخري والله الشاهد
اني مريضه حدي ونمت
والمنبه على 7 ونص 
والتوصيات قعدوني ضروري
بس بجد هالكتني الانفلونزا وصوت ما فيي
وراحت عليي نومه
والله جيت وحليت بس ما ادري وش فيه مركز التحميل عندي مو شغال
بس القروق لما طلعتها قارنتها باجابات ولدنا الباسمي
وطلعت زيه
ما ادري تقبل اجابتي والا لا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اسفه على التاخر

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## الباسمي

الحمد للله فزنا

----------


## شفايف وردية

اسمح لي شبل كنت مشغوله حدي
تعرف ربة منزل يعني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله اصطلح المركز وجيت ركيض بالصوره والحل

----------


## الباسمي

إنشاء الله نفوز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في الأنتظار

----------


## اسيرة شوق

...

بالتوفيق < لو اني منك اموت من التعب

----------


## الباسمي

كانت الفروق صعبة إشوية  يا  شبل الطفوف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وينك شبل عسى المانع خير

----------


## الباسمي

اليوم ياشبل الطفوف إتأخرت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الليله مناسبة دينيه 
ما فيي مسابقه
متبارك يا ولد اختي 
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الباسمي

شكرا يا عفاف الهدى على الخبر

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

طبعا زي ما قالت عفاف البارحة مناسبة دينية <<وبعد اختباار صعب والاستاذ اليوم جاب فينا العيد  :evil: 

>>يبغي يعاقب تلميذين من الفصل جاب لينا اسئلة صعبة  :sad2: 

يلا خلنا نبدي التصحيح واليوم بترتيب بعد<<خلنا نشوف مين الأول 

التصحيح:
1- نهضة احساس 59 :icon30: 

2- رحيل القلب 58 :rolleyes: 

3-عفاف الهدى57 :nuts: 

4- الباسمي39 :clap: 

5- ابو طارق 35 :wavetowel2: 

5- الفراش الفاطمي35  :ongue: 

7- شفايف وردية34 :evil:  


8-اسيرة شوق29 :wacko: 

9- نجوووم 23 :bleh:  رابع يوم غياب...

10- عطور20 X  :sad2: اليوم الخامس  :rolleyes:  ويطبق هنا النظام ... للأسف لم نراك معنا أبدا  :evil: 


^_^

الفرق بين الثلاثة الأوائل على نقطة واحدة فقط... :bigsmile: 

اما الإحصائيات:



العضو الذي يرفع من مستواه يوميا كان هو الباسمي

العضو اللي تعب في وقت المسابقة شفايف وردية  :wink: فوق تحت..راكبه نازله
===
أكثر الأعضاء حماس:

نهضة احساس<<صارت في المرتبة الإولى  :amuse: 

عفاف الهدى<<حماسها جدا كبير :noworry: 

رحيل القلب<<تسعى وراء الجائزة الأولى  :rolleyes: 

الباسمي<<من كثرة حماس يعطل عفاف أحيانا  :toung: 
===
الأعضاء الغير منتظمين في الموعد:

ابو طارق<<وهذا شيء مخالف للعادة 

الفراش الفاطمي<<بش ما ادري ويشو قصتها 

===

الأعضاء الجدد:

اسيرة شوق<<متسابقة قوية بس اهم شي الوقت..

==

بس يكفي واجد

تحياتي

----------


## الباسمي

شكرا يا شبل الطفوف

----------


## Hussain.T

العفو اخي الباسمي<<ويلا  لا تخلي عفاف تسبقك

>>احرضه عليش خالتي ههه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بصراحة اسفة على التاخير

بس تعرفوا الامتحانات و ما تفعل 

لازم اخلص مذاكرة بس احاول ما اتاخر

----------


## Hussain.T

> بصراحة اسفة على التاخير
> 
> بس تعرفوا الامتحانات و ما تفعل 
> 
> لازم اخلص مذاكرة بس احاول ما اتاخر



الله يعينك فرووشة ع هالمتحانات اللي تجيب الضغط

اكيد اهم شي المذاكرة

الله يوفقش في اختباراش يارب

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

:toung: اهلا بيكم 
صورتنا اليوم سهلة واجد<<ان شاء الله باجر الاختبار زيها 
هي لشخصيها قوية واجد 
بش لامن اكشن ولا من رعب 
اسمها مولان 
قصتها : هي بنت كانت تعيش مع عائلتها...انتهت القصة  :bigsmile:  مؤثرة صح؟؟ :toung:  
يلا حلوا هالصورة واللي يبغي يرفع مستواه يجاوب بسرعه 
 

بالتوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**
*بالتوفيق شبل*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## رحيل القلب

هذه هي فروقي








تحياتي .... 
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بالشبل
والله مستعده
بس احيانا ما تدري النحاسه من وين تجي
النت فاصل 
جيت الى الفراش مسكينه بعد ما طلعت 3 فروق اتنازلت ليي احل قبلها 
اما شفايف مسكينه اسنانها راحت الى الطبيب

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اسفة رسلت المشاركة باسم عفاف الهدى

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اسفة بالغلط رسلها لان عفاف الهدى كانت  مسجلة 

دخولها بنفس الجهاز و ماانتبهت

----------


## الباسمي

الفروق بسيطة يا شبل الطفوف

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## ابو طارق

*ارجوا المعذرة* 

*وقتي في الدخول للمنتدى لايتناسب مع* 

*وقت المسابقة  وليس همي الفوز انما المشاركة فقط* 

*تحياتي ابني* 

*شبل الطفوف* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## الباسمي

شكرا ياشبل الطفوف

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحباا

كيفكم؟؟

انا اليوم مروق اختبارنا كان سهل مره مره

وباجر علينا اختبار انجليزي وانا صرت احب هالمادة من استاذي الغالي<<فضله كبير هالأستاذ  :bigsmile: 

المهم ما بكتب قصة حياتي<<بعد ويش بقى؟؟ :toung: 

التصحيح:

التصحيح:
1- نهضة احساس 69 :icon30: 

2- رحيل القلب 63 :rolleyes: 

3-عفاف الهدى60 :nuts: الله يساعدك على هالنت النحيس :evil: 

4- الباسمي40 :clap: 

5- ابو طارق 36 :wavetowel2: 

5- الفراش الفاطمي36  :ongue: 

7- شفايف وردية33 :sad2: خسارة خسرت من رصيدها 


8-اسيرة شوق27 :wacko: 

لازال كل في مرتبته

الا ان النقاط ازدادت و نقصت

....

اشكركم من كل قلب على تفاعلكم الراائع

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مستعديييين؟؟؟

----------


## Hussain.T

*مشواار الحب والآمال تابعت دروبها ...قلبي العاشق والميآل عبد لمحبوبة* 
*بالمحشر يوم الخوف مغفورة ذنوبة...بولاية أهل البيت مقبولة التوبة*

<<اوووه بدأ الوقت  :toung: 

اذا

نعود بدون قيود

لمسابقة اكتشف الفروق وحطهم في صندوق

>>ها شاعر ولا ويش رايكم؟؟ :wink: 

صورتنا اليوم لبطل حقيقي في التلفزيون<< :bigsmile: 

ان شاء الله الصوره تكون سهله وتعجبكم وتطيب خاطركم مثل ما طيبتوا خاطري انتون  :weird: 

صورتنا الحلوه:




  :rolleyes:  في عقلي فكره بروح اتفاهم وياها..

بالتوفيق للجميع

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فورقي*
**
*تقبل تحياتي شبل*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## رحيل القلب

هذه فروقي






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

الصورة صعبة وايد اخوووي 

بس عندي سؤال كم فرووق بينهم 

والسموحة

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

خلاص خسارة 

موفقين وشكلي تاخرت 

والسموحة

----------


## الباسمي

عمتي عفاف الهدى اليوم كانت قاعدة ويان وبعدين إتخرنا يا شبل الطفوف

----------


## الباسمي

هذي فروقي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا كنت مع الباسمي البارحه 
وقلت خلني ااخره زي ما يأخرني ...خخخ
ولما رجعت البيت النت فاصل 
ومن القهر نمت
بس الحين قبل طلعة الدوام حليتها
باي
ما بي غياب

----------


## الباسمي

اليوم مافي فروق يا شبل الطفوف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشوى ما راح عليي الفرووق عجل
والليلة كمان اجازه

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحباا


 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 




التصحيح:
1- نهضة احساس 79 :icon30: 

2- رحيل القلب 68 :rolleyes: 

3-عفاف الهدى61 :nuts: 

4- الباسمي43 :clap: 

5- ابو طارق 37 :wavetowel2: 

5- الفراش الفاطمي37  :ongue: 

7- شفايف وردية31 :sad2: ثاني يوم :evil: 


8-اسيرة شوق25 :wacko: ثاني يوم :evil: 

__

مستوى عفاف الهدى نزل شوي...

----------


## Hussain.T

الجواائز القيمة راح تكون لثلاثة الاوائل فقط ، اما البقية جوائز ترضية.

<<كنت بسويها للخمسة بس ما في تفاعل..

----------


## Hussain.T

تم الاعلان عن جائزة الفائز الاول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ويش فيه مسابقه والا

----------


## Hussain.T

فيه الليلة

استعدوا

4 دقائق

----------


## Hussain.T

دقيقة فقط

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم 
بدأ العد العكسي للمسابقة 
بقي لنا 6 صور ويحدد الفائز الاول 
<<الجوائز تم الاعلان عن جائزة الفائز الاول فقط في متصفحي ..هنا 
 :bigsmile:   
هنيئا للفائز الاول بجوائزه الرائعة  
-- 
صورتنا لليوم قد تغير الترتيب انا قلت قد  :rolleyes:  
كل منكم يسمي بالرحمن ويصلي على محمد وآل محمد 
ويفضل لو يقرأ سورة البقرة  :wink:  
ويبدأ الحل 
 


بالتوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبل*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## الباسمي

هذي فروقي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## رحيل القلب

هلا فيكم
طبعا سالفتي مع الفروق تدخل فيها الحظ الجميل حقي
اخترب الجهاز وكل يوم شحاتة جهاز من أحد
وما اوصل الا سبقوني الجماعة
ويوم اللي اجي اول وحدة يعند مركز التحميل معاي
وبعد اجي بعد الجماعة 
كأني طولت الهدرة وقلت قصة حياتي 
هذه فروقي 






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

صعبه ههه

----------


## الباسمي

تأخرت اليوم ياشبل الطفوف

----------


## Hussain.T

عذرا عذرا

انا اليوم نزل بي تعب زكام 

فنمت من الساعة 2 حتى السابعة والنصف ولم آكل شيئا واستيقظت و كنت احس بالدوار

اما الآن فأنا أِشعر بتحسن ولله الحمد

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الله يعافيك وترجع لينا بمشاركاتك الرائعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشوى ما فاتتني الصوره
وعافاك الله شبولي
ننتظر صوره الليله بشووووووووووووق

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا عندي مشكلة  في تنزيل الصور* 

*ولا اعرف السبب* 

*لذلك  سانسحب من المنافسة* 

*واذا حصل اصلاح للعطل  اتابع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

تصحيحنا للصورة الماضية:

1- نهضة احساس 89 :icon30: 

2- رحيل القلب 71 :rolleyes: 

3-عفاف الهدى61 :nuts: االحل خطأ

4- الباسمي43 :clap: الحل خطأ

5- ابو طارق 35 :wavetowel2: غياب 1

5- الفراش الفاطمي42  :ongue: 

7- شفايف وردية31 :sad2: ثالث يوم.. :evil: 


8-اسيرة شوق25 :wacko: الحل خطأ


اممم اشوف في تقدم بالنسبة للفراش الفاطمي..

ومازلت اقول ان عفاف مستوها نزل...

وشفايف وردية وصلت الى ثلاثة أيام غياب

----------


## Hussain.T

> *انا عندي مشكلة في تنزيل الصور* 
> 
> *ولا اعرف السبب*  
> *لذلك سانسحب من المنافسة*  
> *واذا حصل اصلاح للعطل اتابع*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



غيابك بعذر 

 :rolleyes: 

لن يتم الخصم من رصيدك بعد اليوم

وبانتظار رجووعك

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

*دقيقتان*

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بيكم 
صورتنا اليوم في المدرسة  
بتشوفوا رسمتي المتواضعه على السبورة الخضراء 
بس انا مزاجي مش كويس في الصوره . 
<<هذا الكلام على لسان ميكي ماوس  :toung: 
 
 

لم ـن يريد الفروق الخ ـمسة... 
انها موجودة بالص ـورة  :wink:  
بالتوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتذر عن التقصييير 
بس يمكن وقت المسابقه مو مناسب ليي
والمناسبات واللل
يلا الله لمعيين 
المشاركه رائعه بس بالتنافس اروع

----------


## رحيل القلب

هذه هي فروقي







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبل*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## الباسمي

هذي فروقي

----------


## الباسمي

شكرا لك يا شبل الطفوف

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هذي فروووفي و اسفة ع التاخير

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا بكم

تصحيحاتنا لمكي ماوس:

1- نهضة احساس 92 :icon30: 

2- رحيل القلب 76 :rolleyes: 

3-عفاف الهدى71 :nuts: 

4- الباسمي44 :clap: 

5- ابو طارق 35 :wavetowel2: رصيده متجمد..

6- الفراش الفاطمي43  :ongue: 

7- شفايف وردية31 :sad2: رابع يوم.. :evil: 


8-اسيرة شوق23 :wacko: غياب1
==
عفاف الهدى او الفراش الفاطمي
شوفوا لينا شفايف وردية ويش صاير عندها
اليوم ثم نفقدها :evil: 


تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

سنبدأ بعد أربع دقائق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شفايف الحين بتحل
ننتظر اللوحه بشوووووق

----------


## Hussain.T

اقترب الموعد 
الليلة هي الليلة العاشرة 
بقي فقط اربع ليالي 
المرتبة الاولى هالإيام تتغير في العادة...حافظي عليه يا نهضة  :amuse:  
بكره علينا اختبار في كرة السلة ههه هيك قال الأستاذ يعني راحة  :toung:  

+الله يساعدكم على الصورة الأخيره  :weird: + 
صورتنا اليوم بتحكي عن قصة 101 كلب مرقط 
هيا فالتسرعوا في الحل 
 
بالتوفيق للجميع 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## رحيل القلب

هذه فروقي







تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هذي هي فروقي*
**

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## الباسمي

هذي فروقي

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا بكم

تصحيحاتنا للأمس

1- نهضة احساس 95 :icon30: 

2- رحيل القلب 81 :rolleyes: 

3-عفاف الهدى81 :nuts: 

4- الباسمي45 :clap: 

5- ابو طارق 35 :wavetowel2: رصيده متجمد..

6- الفراش الفاطمي44  :ongue: 

7- شفايف وردية32 :sad2: 


8-اسيرة شوق23 :wacko: غياب2

===

بالتوفيق للمشاركين

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نحن بالأنتظااار

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا

انا اليوم مستعجل ما بهدر

الصوره:

ملاحظة الكلمات المكتوبة بالصورة لايوجد بها فروق



بالتوفيق

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**
*تقبل تحياتي شبل*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## رحيل القلب

هذه فروقي




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## الباسمي

إتأخرت

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## اسيرة شوق

غبت وااجد 


بس كنت مرييضه

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم


1- نهضة احساس 105 :icon30: 

2- رحيل القلب 86 :rolleyes: عميتي عوايني :evil: 

3-عفاف الهدى84 :nuts: عميتي عوايني :evil: 

4- الباسمي46 :clap: 

5- ابو طارق 35 :wavetowel2: رصيده متجمد..

6- الفراش الفاطمي45  :ongue: 

7- شفايف وردية33 :sad2: 


8-اسيرة شوق24 :wacko: 

===
اتوقع المركز الأول اذا يمشي بنفس المستوى ضمن نتايجه

اما المركز الثاني والثالث يمكن تغيير النتيجة

الثاني سيحصل على تقييم في 7

والثالث تقييم في 6

__

طبعا التقييم كجائزة

وسيتم التقييم الكل على كل صورة

هالمرة جوائزنا قليلة بس المرات الجاية

راح تكون الجواائز افضل من هالمرة...

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

صورتنا لليوم  12

تفضلو



تحياتي

----------


## رحيل القلب

كم عدد الفروق
5 والا 12
تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## Hussain.T

5 فروق

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**
*تقبل تحياتي شبل*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## رحيل القلب

هذه فروقي




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## الباسمي

هذي فروقي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ماشاء الله

الساعه سبع دخلت شبل ماحط الفروق

والحين ماشاء الله ماشاركات وااجد

كنت ابغى اكون الاوله

الفروق مرره سهله


ههه

المهم ذي فروقي

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

تصحيحنا للدب


1- نهضة احساس 115 :icon30: 

2- رحيل القلب 91 :rolleyes: 
3-عفاف الهدى84 :nuts: للأسف الإجابة خاطئة :evil: 

4- الباسمي47 :clap: 

5- ابو طارق 35 :wavetowel2: رصيده متجمد..

6- الفراش الفاطمي48  :ongue: 

7- شفايف وردية34 :sad2: 


8-اسيرة شوق25 :wacko: 
---
تح ـياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

شويات والصورة موجودة

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا بيكم

طبعا زي ما تعرفوا الليلة الـ 13 أي قبل الأخيرة


لا أدري ربما حدث اختلاف بين اطار الصورتين لليوم في اللون

<<وياي عمى ألوان..اذا صار في فرق هو ما يحتسب فارق

الصوره وبها خمسة فروق  :wink: 




نهضة احساس تستقبل التباريك من اليووم

الف الف الف مبرووك اختي نهضة ع الفوز

كان ذلك بجد وبنشاط رائعان منك

وحظ اوفر للي مانالوا مبتغاهم معانا

تحياتي

----------


## رحيل القلب

هذه هي فروقي





تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*هذي هي فروقي*
**
*تقبل تحياتي شبل*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## الباسمي

الفروق صعبه إشويه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذي فروقي

بس مو كـأنه شوي صعبه >> عشان النهايهـ ههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره الليله يمكن اخرج :closedeyes: 
ما بحضر التصفييات يمكن

----------


## رحيل القلب

و أنا كمان يا عفاف
راح أخرج على قولتك 
فللأسف بتكون مشاركتي متأخرة  :sad2: 
يا ليت لو يصير فيه تأجيل لبكرة  :embarrest: 
شبول تأجلها لبكرة ؟  :toung: 
تضمي صوتك لصوتي عفاف 






تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## شفايف وردية

واني بعد خارجه الآن

----------


## Hussain.T

مراعاة لطلبكم اجلت الصورة الامس << ما عليكم منه نام وقعد متأخر 
اليوم ما بصحح 
}}انا ما اشتغل على جهازي والصور مو راضية تطلع لي هنا 
اذا رحت على جهازي بصحح الكم 

اليوم ان شاء الله 
تشوفوا الصورة النهائية 
استعدوا لها جيداا 
*غدا تسليم الجوائز يرجى الحضور عند الساعة 7:30* 
تحياتي

----------


## الباسمي

شكرا لك  ياشبل الطفوف

----------


## Hussain.T

5 دقائق 

استعداد.....

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
14 نور بالحق غيرهم ما النا 
 
اليوم نشهد ختام هذه المسابقة  
التي اتمنى ان تكونوا استمتعتوا بها 
كما ترون اليوم بدأت الفعاليات بالألعاب النارية 
 


 


والجمهور مشغوول بالتشجيع والتصفيق 
 :clap:  :wavetowel2:  :ongue:  :clap:  :ongue:  :wavetowel2:  :clap:  
ها ويش رايكم بالأجواء؟؟ :toung:  

صورتنا لليوم اصعب صوره في المسابقة 
تتميز بكثرة الوانها والشخصيات المجودة بيها 
<<يعني مو دوائر زي ابتسام  :wink:  
بيها خمسة فروق كالعادة 
تفضلوا معي: 

 
++ ان شاء الله غدا تسليم الجوائز للفائز الأول ++ 
وسيتم تقييم الجميع بهذه المسابقة 
وان شاء الله غدا فيه جمهور بعد... :rolleyes:  
بالتوفيق للجميع 

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*تسلم اخوي شبل على المسابقة الروعة*
*والله يعطيك الف عافية*
*وهذي هي فروقي*
**
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## رحيل القلب

مرحبا شبل الطفوف
شكرا جزيلا على المسابقة الرائعة
استمتعت فعلا بالمنافسة
يعطيك ربي ألف ألف عافية
ويوفقك لكل ما تتمناه بحق 14 معصوم عليهم السلام




تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## شفايف وردية

*دوختنا ياشبل*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## الباسمي

هذي فروقي

----------


## شفايف وردية



----------


## اسيرة شوق

بتوحشنا هالمسابقه

يااعلي شبل صعبهـ




ههه


بس ابو الوجه المقلوب سهل


خخخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

صحيح متأخره 
بس السبب امك 
مالي شغل
كنت متحمسه الى البارحه 
بس انقهرت لما طلعت

----------


## حساسه بزياده

** 

أدري يوم خلص الدف  :weird:  :rolleyes: 
بس مادام المسأله فيها جوايز 
ورا الخيل يشقرا :amuse:  :embarrest: 
إذا فاتك البط عليك بمرقه :noworry: >>>ويش صايرشغلت الأمثال  :evil: 
المهم حسبوني وياكم ها :wink:

----------


## Hussain.T

عذرا عذرا 

ع التأخير الكبييير

لكن ظروفي صاير عندي ضغط شوية

ان شاء الله اصحح الليلة في ساعة متأخره او في الوقت اللي اكون فيه انه فاضي

وسامحوني ع التقصير

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلا بكم

طبعا للأسف صار عندي ضغط كبير 

وما قدرت اسوي تسليم الجوائز 

هذي نتائجكم



1- نهضة احساس 126...المركز الأول :bigsmile: 

2- رحيل القلب 106...المركز الثاني :bigsmile: 

3-عفاف الهدى90...المركز الثالث :bigsmile: 


4- الفراش الفاطمي54  :ongue: 

5- الباسمي49 :clap: 
6- شفايف وردية36 :sad2: 

7- ابو طارق 35 :wavetowel2: رصيده متجمد..

9-اسيرة شوق27 :wacko: 

الف الف الف مبررووووك لنهضة احساس  :amuse: 
والف الف مبررووووك لرحـيل القلـب :amuse: 
والف مبرووووك لعفاف الهدى :amuse: 

تفضلو شهايدكم البسيطة:

نهضة احساس


رح ـيل القلب


عفاف الهدى


===
وايضا شهادة للفراش الفاطمي لنشاطها المفاجئ 
تقدمت بالمستوى بشكل كبير واصبحت في المركز الرابع

---

أما الآن جآء وقت تسليم الجوآئز:

البطاقة...سيتم ارسالها في رسالة خآصة :rolleyes: 

الوسام...سيتم وضعه تلقائيا في توقيعك  :toung: 



التوقيع:




ان شاء الله عج ـبك؟؟؟ :amuse: 

أما التقييم سأبدأ من اليوم...

-+-

ايضآ انتم ستم تقييمكم

ان شاء الله عجبتكم الجواائز

واعذروني ع التقصير مرة اخرى 

تحيآتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الف مبروك 

مبرررررووووووك

كلووووووش

يعـطيك العـافيه شبـل


إستمتعنا بالمسابقة الأكثر من راائعهـ

يعطيك الف  عافيه

ومبروك للفائزين

تحياتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*ماشاء الله عليك شــبــل* 
*نشاط منقطع النظير* 
*ومسابقه ولو أنها فاتتني لكن أستمتعت بالتفرج عليها بعد ماخلصت طبعا هاهههاه* 
*فكيف لو كنت لحقت عليها ؟* 
*أشكرك كثير على الإرتقاء بهذا الموضوع الى مستوى يثير الإعجاب* 
*والله يعطيك القوه والعافيه على المسابقه الطعمه* 
*ومبروكـ ألف مبروكـ لنهوضتي الحلوه* 
*متميزة وسباقه دوم في كل شيء ماشاء الله تبارك الله* 
*وتستاهل تقييم عن كل صوره وضعتها* 
*تقبلوا مروري* 
*مع التحيه*

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين ياشبل الطفوف

----------


## Hussain.T

إن شاآء الله في الاجازة

ستكون هنالك منافسة وجوآئز مخلتفة ...

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

وعدتكم في الإجازة 

وأنا وأنتم نحب أن نبدأها من اليوم 

ولكن الظروف تمشي في تيار عكسي

يمنعني من لقائكم الكمبيوتر

لا أستطيع عمل أي صورة على ذلك الجهاز

ان شآء الله انهي اموري بشكل سريع

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

نورت المنتدى وللهـ

..

بأنتظار المسابقة الجديده

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر المسابقة الجاية

----------


## Hussain.T

سنعوود قريبا

بعد مولد الإمآم المهدي المنتظر - عجل الله فرجه الشريف-

انتظرووووني

----------


## حبيبي باسم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا على الكلام الحلو 
وننتضر المسابقه الجايه لنشارك فيها
تحياتيـ....

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اييهه حلوو

من زمان انتظر المساابقة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بالأنتظار شبل 
توني اجي استلم شهادتي 
متأخرة شوي 
لكن استانست بها كثيييييييرا وراح احطها في توقيعي بعد 
يعطيك العافية شبل

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر الفروق الجاية

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
مسابقة جميلة جدا يسلموا ع الطرح الحلو
ماننحرم من جديدك ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة ياربـــــــ
تحيااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## Hussain.T

ان شآء الله الليلة

تكون أول صورة موجودة

استعدوا 

^_^

متبآركين

تحيآتي

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين على الطرح وننتضر الفروق

----------


## المقنع

جيت متأخر شبل مشكورين على الطرح

----------


## الباسمي

شبل فوين الفروق إحن مستعدين للفروق الجديدة

----------


## Hussain.T

أختي دمعة طفلة يتيمة

جآئزتك تنتظرك هنآ

اختآري 

1
او
2
او
3

^_^

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا

نعود مع أول الصور في المسآبقة

صورة الى صديقي 

خمس الفروق في الصورة



تحيآتي

----------


## مهتاب

الاول:كتابة على قميص اللاعب الواقف في الطرف الايسر
رقم 3في سروال اللاعب الجالس في طرف الايسر
خط في وسط قميص اللاعب الاول الواقف في الجهة اليمنى

----------


## الباسمي



----------


## المقنع



----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك اخوي شبل*
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*هذي هي فروقي*



**
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## Hussain.T

مرحبا 

^_^

اللي جآوبوا صح 

فقط..

نهضة احسآس 

و

عفآف الهدى

ألف مبروووووووك


^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا شكرا شبل 
بانتظار الصورة الجديده بحماااااااس

----------


## fofe

بالانتظـــاااار ...!!

----------


## Hussain.T

جآري عمل صورة الآن....

^_^

----------


## Hussain.T

وصلنآ 

^_^

صورتنا اليوم لشخصية كثيير ظريفة 

وتضحك معآها لين تقول بس

في الصورة يوجد $5$ فروق



بانتظآركم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زمان عن الفرووق 
يلا حماس

----------


## الباسمي



----------


## مهتاب



----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليكم ...
صورتي ...

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر التصحيح

----------


## Hussain.T

عدد المتوآجدين ضأيل

لكن هالمرة 

فرحتوني

^__^

كل الإجآبآت صحيحة

يعطيكم العآفية 

سيتم التقييم الآن

تحيآتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار اللوحه الجديده 
وان شاء الله يصير حماس

----------


## الباسمي

شبل وين  الفروق
إحنا ننتضرك

----------


## همسة ألم

بإنتظارك ....

----------

